# Why don't people watch films?



## Lucy Hamilton

Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.

I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:

Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:


Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.

Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:


If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.


----------



## The Great Goose

They are too slow.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> They are too slow.



Honestly, you should watch, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Compost

I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome... 

I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Compost said:


> I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome...
> 
> I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.



Yes Jeremy Brett and Edward Hardwicke as Dr. Watson, very good....Edward son of old British actor Sir Cedric Hardwicke.

Conan Doyle's stories often very different from the films, some things aren't in the films.


----------



## Iceweasel

I watch them on occasion but probably have seen the good ones. If I do it's early in the morning when I'm half asleep and don't want any action or thinking.


----------



## Granny

I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.  

Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Granny said:


> I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.
> 
> Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.



I don't know if we get Benghazi film in Europa, I think we should we have the Michael Moore films.


----------



## Iceweasel

Granny said:


> I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.
> 
> Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.


Blueray, Granny? Don't expect that to be available much longer. It's dvrs, hard drives, flash drives and solid state drives now.


----------



## Montrovant

I generally don't like watching black and white.  

Beyond that, a lot of old movies will have language and/or themes which are simply dated.  They don't resonate with someone who wasn't an adult, or even alive, when they were made.

I'm sure that younger people feel the same way about some of the movies I enjoy from my youth.


----------



## Granny

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.
> 
> Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if we get Benghazi film in Europa, I think we should we have the Michael Moore films.
Click to expand...


OHHHH, GOD!  I refuse to watch anything Michael Moore is involved with.  I can't even stand to see a picture of him.  Nasty buzzard, he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Granny said:


> I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.
> 
> Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.



they indeed dont make good films anymore these days unless its based off a true story like Concussion for example.great flick.the fact hollywood is making remakes like footloose or in the remakes case-craploose or hawaii five o with crap five o is proof in the pudding they have run out of ideas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



I agree there is nothing like the classics.

the reason you dont see many people here discuss them is you got to remember this is a political site,thats what i had to remind myself when i was talking about the rams coming back to LA.It is the biggest sports story of the century yet  USMB posters had a okay whatever ho him attitude about it

they arent diehards like they are at other sports message boards i went to where they talked about it all the time so thats what the story is on that. you go to a movie message board,and you'll find a lot more of the kind of people you are looking for i guarantee you.


----------



## Granny

Iceweasel said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.
> 
> Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.
> 
> 
> 
> Blueray, Granny? Don't expect that to be available much longer. It's dvrs, hard drives, flash drives and solid state drives now.
Click to expand...


Well, Ice ... Granny stays perpetually behind the times!  LOL!  I did pick up a couple pretty good movies last week at Walmart.  I got "Big Stone Gap" - probably more of a chick flick than anything, but I'm familiar with Big Stone Gap, VA.  Some of the best roommates I had when I was living in DC were from a little place called Keeoke which is not far from Big Stone, so brought back some good memories for me.  The other was DeNiro's newest - "The Intern" - which I didn't think had been released for theater yet. A great contrast of the "generation gap," very funny and gave me great pleasure in knowing we old geezers still have a useful place in this life!


----------



## Iceweasel

Granny said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.
> 
> Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.
> 
> 
> 
> Blueray, Granny? Don't expect that to be available much longer. It's dvrs, hard drives, flash drives and solid state drives now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Ice ... Granny stays perpetually behind the times!  LOL!  I did pick up a couple pretty good movies last week at Walmart.  I got "Big Stone Gap" - probably more of a chick flick than anything, but I'm familiar with Big Stone Gap, VA.  Some of the best roommates I had when I was living in DC were from a little place called Keeoke which is not far from Big Stone, so brought back some good memories for me.  The other was DeNiro's newest - "The Intern" - which I didn't think had been released for theater yet. A great contrast of the "generation gap," very funny and gave me great pleasure in knowing we old geezers still have a useful place in this life!
Click to expand...

I'll bet it doesn't match my dads VCR collection.


----------



## Granny

Probably not!!  Just got another oldie in the mail - "Fiddler on the Roof"


----------



## Iceweasel

Granny said:


> Probably not!!  Just got another oldie in the mail - "Fiddler on the Roof"


Get a Roku and Netfix for crying out loud. Time marches on!


----------



## Granny

Iceweasel said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not!!  Just got another oldie in the mail - "Fiddler on the Roof"
> 
> 
> 
> Get a Roku and Netfix for crying out loud. Time marches on!
Click to expand...

LOL - I've got all I can handle with the DVD/tape deck thing.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Great acting is SO much better than cheezy special effects.


----------



## Tilly

I think one of the very best ooooooollllldddddd films is 'Kind Hearts & Coronets'.


----------



## Tilly

And of course


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> I think one of the very best ooooooollllldddddd films is 'Kind Hearts & Coronets'.
> View attachment 63378



Yes this is a fabulous film.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> And of course
> 
> View attachment 63379



Have you seen the original "Gaslight" film? British, made in 1940, with Anton Walbrook and Diana Wynyard and directed by Thorold Dickinson....I think it much superior to the MGM version.



 

Gaslight (1940 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's available for just between £8 to £12 on Amazon, a very good BFI Edition, I have this, good booklet comes with DVD.

Gaslight (Dual Format Edition) [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Anton Walbrook, Diana Wynyard, Thorold Dickinson: DVD & Blu-ray


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course
> 
> View attachment 63379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the original "Gaslight" film? British, made in 1940, with Anton Walbrook and Diana Wynyard and directed by Thorold Dickinson....I think it much superior to the MGM version.
> 
> View attachment 63447
> 
> Gaslight (1940 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It's available for just between £8 to £12 on Amazon, a very good BFI Edition, I have this, good booklet comes with DVD.
> 
> Gaslight (Dual Format Edition) [DVD]: Amazon.co.uk: Anton Walbrook, Diana Wynyard, Thorold Dickinson: DVD & Blu-ray
Click to expand...

Yes, this is the best version!


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



Does the 80s classify as old?...if so, here are two old films that I like:


----------



## Blackrook

Here are a few recommendations if you like film noir:

The Postman Always Rings Twice

Double Indemnity

The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Blackrook

Blackrook said:


> Here are a few recommendations if you like film noir:
> 
> The Postman Always Rings Twice
> 
> Double Indemnity
> 
> The Maltese Falcon


If you like adultery and betrayal, you will love these movies.


----------



## Blackrook

Also, "Who Framed Roger Rabbit" is a great tribute to the film noir movies.   However, it is very adult for a Walt Disney movie.


----------



## MaryL

35 mm film projectors are hard to find. Let alone the reels. I just got through watching "Saharah" with Bogart, I really enjoyed that. On broadcast TV. And there was a movie called "Suddenly" with Sinatra  as a presidential assassin.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Blackrook said:


> Here are a few recommendations if you like film noir:
> 
> The Postman Always Rings Twice
> 
> Double Indemnity
> 
> The Maltese Falcon



Excellent films, yes...."Double Indemnity" is definately in my Top 10 favourite films, but I also love "The Postman Always Rings Twice" - superior to the remake in 1970s of course - and also "The Maltese Falcon"


----------



## MikeK

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


I like all the old Sherlock Holmes movies -- but only those authentic oldies with Basil Rathbone.  In fact I have a CD with several of them. 

I like some older movies.  One of my very favorites is _The Thing From Another World._  I have that one saved and I watch it at least once a year (in summer when I need a psychological relief from the bugs, humidity and the crowded world).


----------



## MikeK

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few recommendations if you like film noir:
> 
> The Postman Always Rings Twice
> 
> Double Indemnity
> 
> The Maltese Falcon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent films, yes...."Double Indemnity" is definately in my Top 10 favourite films, but I also love "The Postman Always Rings Twice" - superior to the remake in 1970s of course - and also "The Maltese Falcon"
Click to expand...

Those are all good ones.


----------



## Indeependent

The older films are mesmerizing.
When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.


----------



## MikeK

Indeependent said:


> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.


I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.


----------



## Indeependent

MikeK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
Click to expand...

I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
Most of the new films are for the brainless.


----------



## MikeK

Indeependent said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
Click to expand...

The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.

Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MikeK said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I like all the old Sherlock Holmes movies -- but only those authentic oldies with Basil Rathbone.  In fact I have a CD with several of them.
> 
> I like some older movies.  One of my very favorites is _The Thing From Another World._  I have that one saved and I watch it at least once a year (in summer when I need a psychological relief from the bugs, humidity and the crowded world).
Click to expand...


"The Thing From Another World", yes excellent stuff, 1951. I love this film, so atmospheric.

The Thing from Another World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaryL

Old films in 16 or 35mm and with projectors, hard to find and equally hard to use.  You mean, old MOVIES that have been digitalized. Different story. The last recent  digitalized OLD BW film was "Sahara" with Bogart. It was typical of the era. I liked it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MikeK said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
Click to expand...


On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:

Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:

High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:

Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:

3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the 80s classify as old?...if so, here are two old films that I like:
Click to expand...


Yes the 1980s classify as old films....this is because I wasn't born until 1990.


----------



## MaryL

I just recently watched Johnny Guitar . Joan Crawford  blew me away. But I also recently saw "Suddenly" with Sinatra as a presidential assassin. Wow.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryL said:


> 35 mm film projectors are hard to find. Let alone the reels. I just got through watching "Saharah" with Bogart, I really enjoyed that. On broadcast TV. And there was a movie called "Suddenly" with Sinatra  as a presidential assassin.



"Suddenly" this is a good film, Sterling Hayden's in it also....I like Sterling Hayden. "Suddenly" made in 1954, is a little in plot like "The Manchurian Candidate", the latter another great film treated to a pointless remake.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryL said:


> I just recently watched Johnny Guitar . Joan Crawford  blew me away. But I also recently saw "Suddenly" with Sinatra as a presidential assassin. Wow.



"Johnny Guitar" is a strange sort of Western, as both the leads are women, aforementioned Joan Crawford and the wonderful Mercedes McCambridge, Sterling Hayden in this film also.

A film with Mercedes McCambridge and Broderick Crawford that I really like is "All The King's Men":

All the King's Men (1949 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:
> 
> Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:
> 
> High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:
> 
> 3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.
Click to expand...


They made some brilliant political thriller films in the 1970s, such as:

"Three Days of The Condor" made in 1975 with Robert Redford, Faye Dunaway, Cliff Robertson and Max von Sydow:

Three Days of the Condor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Parallax View" made in 1974 with Warren Beatty, Hume Cronyn and Paula Prentiss:

The Parallax View - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:
> 
> Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:
> 
> High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:
> 
> 3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.
Click to expand...


"Once Upon A Time In The West" absolutely blew me away.
One of the greatest movies ever.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:
> 
> Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:
> 
> High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:
> 
> 3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" absolutely blew me away.
> One of the greatest movies ever.
Click to expand...

Song was great.  One of my favorite Charlie Bronson characters.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The older films are mesmerizing.
> When a gesture says more in ten seconds than 100 special effects in 15 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:
> 
> Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:
> 
> High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:
> 
> 3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" absolutely blew me away.
> One of the greatest movies ever.
Click to expand...


Yes I agree, it's a pretty long film, but enthralling and completely flawless.


----------



## Indeependent

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:
> 
> Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:
> 
> High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:
> 
> 3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" absolutely blew me away.
> One of the greatest movies ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I agree, it's a pretty long film, but enthralling and completely flawless.
Click to expand...

It's hypnotic...nothing seems to happen, yet it mesmerizes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

CremeBrulee said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  The increasing prevalence of special effects has brought about such an imposing detachment from reality it's easy to be distracted or to totally lose interest.
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:
> 
> Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:
> 
> High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:
> 
> 3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" absolutely blew me away.
> One of the greatest movies ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Song was great.  One of my favorite Charlie Bronson characters.
Click to expand...


The whole soundtrack is brilliant, if you haven't got it, I recommend it.


----------



## MikeK

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yes I agree, it's a pretty long film, but enthralling and completely flawless.


I agree.  It is an exceptionally artful movie as Westerns go, thanks mainly to Ennio Morricone's captivating theme music, without which the the effort would have been wasted.

The same may be said for many really good movies, such as _Dancing With Wolves, One Upon A Time In America, Out Of Africa, and others.  Taking hold of both the audio and visual sense together can have an hypnotic effect._


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just discovered a few mesmerizing westerns...unbelievable directing, lighting and editing.
> Most of the new films are for the brainless.
> 
> 
> 
> The best Western I've seen in recent years is _Unforgiven,_ with Clint Eastwood, Morgan Freeman and Gene Hackman.  It moved away from the quick-draw, dead-shot, all-around badass-hero stereotype and presented us with a credibly realistic character.
> 
> Director Eastwood makes good movies.  He obviously moves as far away as possible from the ridiculous _Dirty Harry_ stereotype and focuses on realism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On Westerns, I like "Johnny Guitar" made in 1954, directed by Nicholas Ray:
> 
> Johnny Guitar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973, directed by Clint Eastwood:
> 
> High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" made in 1968, directed by Sergio Leone:
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "3:10 To Yuma" made in 1957 directed by Delmer Daves:
> 
> 3:10 to Yuma (1957 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I also like the first two "Dirty Harry" films, I like "Dirty Harry" made in 1971, "The Dead Pool" made in 1973....not a big fan of "The Enforcer" made in 1973 or "Sudden Impact" made in 1983.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" absolutely blew me away.
> One of the greatest movies ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I agree, it's a pretty long film, but enthralling and completely flawless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's hypnotic...nothing seems to happen, yet it mesmerizes.
Click to expand...


That's exactly it, an example:

The opening scene, very hypnotic, you're waiting for something to happen, you can feel something menacing, so you know something IS eventually going to happen and of course it eventually does.


Part II of the opening scene, with the action:


Edited to add stuff.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



Another fabulous film is "White Heat" made in 1949 with James Cagney, Virginia Mayo, Edmond O'Brien and Steve Cochran and directed by Raoul Walsh, who earlier directed James Cagney and Humphrey Bogart in 1939 in the also fabulous "The Roaring Twenties"

Here's the trailer for "White Heat" the duration is 2 minutes and 22 seconds.


White Heat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the trailer for "The Roaring Twenties" the duration is 3 minutes and 20 seconds.


The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Great acting is SO much better than cheezy special effects.



thats what George Lucas never could understand while making the cheesy star wars remakes.He should have just left  the original trilogy alone and left it at that.-I personally wish he had never made any after empire strikes back because the truth is,there hasnt been a good star wars movie since Empire.You could tell by Jedi that the actors were tired of the star wars series,their acting was terrible in that film and the story was just horrible.went against everything the other two accomplished.

anyways since jedi WAS made,he should have just left it alone there because you look at the following star wars movies after that,they just dont measure up to the the original trilogy because in the original trilogy,Lucas  emphasized ACTING.at least with a new hope and empire he did anyways.

 where in these pitiful remakes,its all about special effects which is why they dont have the magic that the original triology had.well original two star wars films anyways.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



Another good film is "Point Blank" made in 1967 directed by John Boorman and featuring Lee Marvin, Angie Dickinson, Keenan Wynn and John Vernon:

Point Blank (1967 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer, duration 2 minutes and 50 seconds.


----------



## my2¢

I really enjoy the old films made in Hollywood's golden era of the 30's and 40's.  Make Way For Tomorrow (1937), Impact (1949), Ruggles of Red Gap (1935), Intruder in the Dust (1949) are a few of my favorites.


----------



## shadow355

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.



















 These are those winter time movies - snowy dreary days.

 Chili and Grilled Cheese or Tomato Soup and fried ham sandwiches. A large two gallon glass of milk to wash it all down with.


  Shadow 355


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 69295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are those winter time movies - snowy dreary days.
> 
> Chili and Grilled Cheese or Tomato Soup and fried ham sandwiches. A large two gallon glass of milk to wash it all down with.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


*"Chili and Grilled Cheese or Tomato Soup and fried ham sandwiches."
*
Also perhaps chocolate sauce and marshmallows on that food, that would be even better


----------



## shadow355

Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Also perhaps chocolate sauce and marshmallows on that food, that would be even better




 Cough - spit - hack.

  Shadow 355


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also perhaps chocolate sauce and marshmallows on that food, that would be even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cough - spit - hack.
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


 Normally my eating habits aren't so weird.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> Shadow 355



I love "The Eiger Sanction", I've not watched "For Your Eyes Only", the only James Bond film I've watched is "Goldfinger" and I liked that very much.


----------



## shadow355

Gotta love Redford














  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Normally my eating habits aren't so weird.




 Your knocked up - I'll give you a break.  ( Lmao ) 


 Shadow 355


----------



## xband

I love old black and white movies, White Heat is my favorite.


----------



## shadow355

Shadow 355


----------



## xband

shadow355 said:


> Shadow 355



I never heard of that movie. Is it one of the Only the Shadow Knows, movies?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> Shadow 355



I was about to second, that I was witnessing IMG and no picture....then strangely it's now appeared and it's "The Poseidon Adventure"


----------



## shadow355

xband said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of that movie. Is it one of the Only the Shadow Knows, movies?
Click to expand...


 Your not even close.

The Poseidon Adventure (1972) - IMDb


 Shadow 355


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

xband said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of that movie. Is it one of the Only the Shadow Knows, movies?
Click to expand...


Yes I got that also, but now if you look at my response to the Shadow, strangely the picture appears


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of that movie. Is it one of the Only the Shadow Knows, movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not even close.
> 
> The Poseidon Adventure (1972) - IMDb
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


Look at your original post, it's just the IMG thing!


----------



## shadow355

Lucy Hamilton said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of that movie. Is it one of the Only the Shadow Knows, movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I got that also, but now if you look at my response to the Shadow, strangely the picture appears
Click to expand...



The "IMG" happens to me - until the page finishes loading.

 Probably Bandwith ???


Shadow 355


----------



## xband

xband said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard of that movie. Is it one of the Only the Shadow Knows, movies?
Click to expand...


Curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought it back. I am going to Google search Shadow 355 to find out what that term means.


----------



## shadow355

xband said:


> Curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought it back. I am going to Google search Shadow 355 to find out what that term means.



"Curiosity killed the cat but, DETERMINATION brought it back. "

You stand corrected.

Shadow = Shadow ( of a night )
355 = Bullet diameter of a 9mm bullet - .355

 I favor my Glock 17.

If you google Shadow 355 - it will just come back to this website. Duh. 


   Shadow 355


----------



## xband

Shadow 355 is a color of woman's make up after a Google search.


----------



## shadow355

xband said:


> Shadow 355 is a color of woman's make up after a Google search.




 Oops - You be right.

 Someone had a Shadow 355 user name on youtube.

"It taint me."

Shadow 355


  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Night all.  Time for beddy-bye.

  Shadow 355


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought it back. I am going to Google search Shadow 355 to find out what that term means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Curiosity killed the cat but, DETERMINATION brought it back. "
> 
> You stand corrected.
> 
> Shadow = Shadow ( of a night )
> 355 = Bullet diameter of a 9mm bullet - .355
> 
> I favor my Glock 17.
> 
> If you google Shadow 355 - it will just come back to this website. Duh.
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


*"I favor my Glock 17."
*
My family always favour Glock, of course Glock a great product of my nation. Glock 17 and also Glock 19 are in my own collection at my house in Salzburg, also collection of shotguns, we only need Hunting Permit to purchase shotguns, which is good.

I also add the Glock 26, which I also have, it's small but useful, sometimes people might need a smaller weapon, but can still pack a punch.

Here I find man on You Tube shooting a Glock 26, my nation makes beautiful guns. The man in this video might be Texan I think, but this video shows why I like American Southerners 


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355 is a color of woman's make up after a Google search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops - You be right.
> 
> Someone had a Shadow 355 user name on youtube.
> 
> "It taint me."
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


You can't be expected to know this darling, unless you have interest in women's make-up


----------



## xband

shadow355 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow 355 is a color of woman's make up after a Google search.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops - You be right.
> 
> Someone had a Shadow 355 user name on youtube.
> 
> "It taint me."
> 
> Shadow 355
> 
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


I got where you are coming from. My pistol of choice is a S & W, .357 mag seven bullets 7" barrel revolver with no safeties and keep it loaded all the time.

edit: a cop friend of mine on another forum called my gun a "wheel gun". Was that an insult? I have never been a cop but am friendly with everyone.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> Night all.  Time for beddy-bye.
> 
> Shadow 355



Okay night night....don't forget to take your Shadow 355 off


----------



## shadow355

xband said:


> edit: a cop friend of mine on another forum called my gun a "wheel gun". Was that an insult? I have never been a cop but am friendly with everyone.



 "Wheel Guns" - revolvers. "Wheel" = The Cylinder.


  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The man in this video might be Texan I think, but this video shows why I like American Southerners
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.




 Nope. Hickok45. He lives in Tennessee, and is a retired school teacher - English as I believe. He has one son - John, whom is his videographer in the videos.

 He is a Glock and a Smith&Wesson revolver fan. I watch his videos frequently, and I keep up with is channel.

   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I also add the Glock 26, which I also have......
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.



 Is ammo hard to get in Europe?

 Is ammo expensive in your area?

   Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355

Lucy Hamilton said:


> My family always favour Glock.............
> 
> I also add the Glock 26..........



I favor my full sized Glock 17.

17 rounds of firepower, I can hit targets with it out to 80 and 100 yards. It is reliable, and can match just about any offensive weapon......except for full auto firearms.

I do EMS ( I'm a Paramedic )  - Fire - Hazardous Material - and Security for a Department of Defense contractor. There is about, about 1000 employees where I work. So if I need a firearm to match......or go up against a shotgun, semi-auto rifle or pistol - sniper rifle ; I have a Glock 17.

To defend....you have to match.....or exceed the weapons you are going against. They don't teach civilians that, you get that in Security Training in the Military. Well I don't know about the Marines and Air Force.....But they taught us that in the U.S. Army  

An example is the North Hollywood shooting in California ; In February 1997.

The Los Angeles ( California )  Police Department ( "LAPD" ) against two armed bank robbers. The bank robbers were wearing body armor / bullet proof vest and carrying AK-47s. The Police Officers had 9mm handguns and .38 revolvers with 12 Gauge Shotgun. Not known till after the shootout...one perpetrator was Romanian.....So that ought to tell you something ( attitude - demeanor and temperament ).

The Police Officers were terribly outgunned. So outgunned, they went into gun stores and pawn shops to retrieve assault rifles, as the bank robbers were slaughtering the Police Officers whole sale. After the event, the LAPD added assault rifles to their police cruisers that they did not have before For almost 45 minutes - bank robbers slaughtered the LAPD. The North Hollywood shooting caused Law Enforcement nationwide to take notice, upgrade firearms and make procedural changes.

Lessons were not learned from the 1986 Miami shoot out either ; in which FBI Agents ( Federal Bureau of Investigation ) were gunned down in Miami, Florida. The FBI Agents also.....were gunned down due to being inadequately armed. The eight FBI Agents were terribly outgunned  - and although the bank robbers ( Ex-Military ; Army "Ranger") the FBI suffered deaths on scene and a serious set back. However a tragedy...... I also believe there was procedural violations on the FBI, But I will not comment.

So..........you have to have the firepower to match what you are dealing with. Range and power. I am looking at a Sig Sauer P229 as my next gun, and quite possibly a Walther - in .40 caliber. I would like to have an H&K Compact handgun.......but we will see ; I am still studying.

You can carry a .22 revolve for self defense. But it is no match for a 12 gauge semi-auto shotgun, high capacity handgun, or a semi or fully auto assault rifle.


   North Hollywood shootout :
North Hollywood shootout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

   1986 FBI Shooting :
North Hollywood shootout - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


  Youtube Documentary - North Hollywood shootout :

   North Hollywood shooting - Actual Video


  Bad events don't get broadcasted in the newspaper a day before. Bad events happen.......when you least expect them.


   Shadow 355


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

shadow355 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also add the Glock 26, which I also have......
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is ammo hard to get in Europe?
> 
> Is ammo expensive in your area?
> 
> Shadow 355
Click to expand...


We have different laws on guns and ammo than other nations in Europa, so I can't tell you about this except for my nation, Germany and Switzerland and also Croatia and Serbia I could tell you.

We have different gun laws to Germany, roughly 5.5 million Germans have guns, but they have all manner of restrictions on them. We don't.

We have three categories, A, B and C. It's very difficult to be granted permission for Category A, they usually for police, security staff, diplomatic staff etc.

With Category B, all you need to to have is a permit called a Waffenbesitzkarte, which is a Weapons Ownership Card, they look like this:








Anyone from age 21 can apply to get this, you can get this if you shoot for sport or you want to go hunting etc. If you say it's PURELY for self-defence, you probably won't get accepted, so many say they would like to start going hunting, and this is easiest way to get the Waffenbesitzkarte. To get this also you must pass a psychological exam from a doctor of the local police choosing, of course to make sure people with mental health issues don't get a gun....we have no problem with this, we think it's sensible, if you fail the psychological exam, of course you won't get the permit.

So if you pass that exam, they then have to make sure you have a secure place to store your weapon, this usually a small safe or some other secure lockable box is okay.

We, unlike in Germany have no requirement to store ammunition and guns in different secure places AND also unloaded and no safe place standard is required. A security check-up is repeated all 5 years.

Yes in Germany they by law, must store the gun in one location and the ammo in another location, they cannot store a loaded and locked gun in the same location....how RIDICULOUS is THIS?

Once all of the above is agreed, you can then purchase a Category B gun...Category B guns are handguns and semi automatic weapons.

Category C guns are the easiest for the majority of people to get, because it's all pretty vague and somewhat liberal in that you don't need any permit.

Category C guns these are all long guns - rifles, shotguns.

These are legal to own for anyone over 18, only basic background check must be passed. Storage must be secured, in a single person environment no special storage is needed, the storage not verified by the police as with Category B. There is three day waiting period for background check - unless the buyer has a Category B permit or a hunting licence, this does not apply to private sales.

Handgun ammunition and also some specific rifle ammunition requires the Category B permit or a hunting licence to buy in store, private sale is legal between two permit holders only - so say I want 20,000 rounds and a friend of mine also has a Category B permit, I can just buy the ammo off them, we don't have to tell ANYONE we've done this deal between ourselves. However if I wanted to buy 20,000 rounds in store, this would first have to be checked with local police.

The cost of ammo varies, I find this usually between 25 Euros to 50 Euros, which is pretty good.

To carry gun you need a Waffenpass, this is a weapons permit certificate, if you want to carry gun around outside of your home, you need the Waffenpass, if you already have a Waffenbesitzkarte, you should already also have the Waffenpass.

I hope this explains a bit more about situation with guns in my nation. My family, we all members of the IWÖ, this is our equivalent of your American NRA.

I add this newspaper article about more of my people buying shotguns and rifles, Category C, as I explain you don't need a permit to buy them, so this is why they are buying these type of weapons....keep in mind this article from OCTOBER 2015 so my nation DOESN'T have the so-called "refugees" piling into our nation like they were when this article written.

*Shotguns have 'virtually sold out' in Austria as citizens rush to buy arms amid fears of a massive influx of migrants, dealers claim*

*There are now thought to be estimated 900,000 firearms in Austrian homes*
*Police say around 70,000 guns have been sold this year alone in Austria*
*Dealers say shotguns have almost sold out because you don't need permit*
*Women are driving the sales rush as fears grow amid influx of refugees*


Shotguns have 'virtually sold out' in Austria amid migrant fears

Edited to add comment.


----------



## tigerred59

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


Hi Lucy...I absolutely adore and admire the old movies of late. I am a fan beyond belief. TMC and what use to be AMC brought the late stars to life and I have been a fan ever since. I love the 40's....as a minority, kinda wish I had lived back in those days dispite the limitations of my race. If you would like to discuss some old films of late, lets do that someday......My favorite actors of all time, regardless of their movies...Bette, Joan, Holden and Peck...everything they touch I own and watch with so much love and admiration.


----------



## tigerred59

Compost said:


> I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome...
> 
> I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.



The Little Foxes....remember that scene when ol dude is struggling up the steps and that face on Bette? Priceless...that lady, that grand actress was by far the best that Hollywood had to offer...she makes ever actress before and after her pale in honoring her legacy of talent!!


----------



## Anong

I love old movies and tv series
I watched this one  a few weeks ago


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Anong said:


> I love old movies and tv series
> I watched this one  a few weeks ago



Thanks, I'll watch that 

I notice you're from Thailand, which is interesting, you could tell us what Thailand is like if you wanted to, start a thread for instance.


----------



## Anong

Hi Lucy
I'm glad you watched Vampire over London 
I'll start a thread about my country asap promise


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The Killers" made in 1946, with Burt Lancaster, Ava Gardner, Edmond O'Brien and Albert Dekker and directed by Robert Siodmak.

The Killers (1946 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The original trailer for "The Killers"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The Night of The Hunter" made in 1955, with Robert Mitchum, Lillian Gish, James Gleason and Shelley Winters and directed by Charles Laughton.

This is a fantastic film, it's the only film that the actor Charles Laughton ever directed....for some reason, upon release the critics hated the film and Laughton was so upset that he never directed another film.

The Night of the Hunter (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer for the film:


----------



## Moonglow

I just got through watching the German film festival about ghouls, phantoms, _Nosferatu_ _,Faust _and the _Cabinet of Dr. Caligari, M._..to name a few....I am a film historian..Studied in college with one of my majors..


----------



## Moonglow

Anong said:


> Hi Lucy
> I'm glad you watched Vampire over London
> I'll start a thread about my country asap promise


When did you buy this country?


----------



## my2¢

Lucy Hamilton said:


> "The Night of The Hunter" made in 1955, with Robert Mitchum, Lillian Gish, James Gleason and Shelley Winters and directed by Charles Laughton.
> 
> This is a fantastic film, it's the only film that the actor Charles Laughton ever directed....for some reason, upon release the critics hated the film and Laughton was so upset that he never directed another film.
> 
> The Night of the Hunter (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer for the film:



I was uncomfortable with The Night of the Hunter.  Another one that gave me the creeps was Cape Fear (1962) which happened to also star Robert Mitchum.   I usually enjoy his movies but these two I found too dark and sinister, which I can't explain because I love film noir.


----------



## Hugo Furst

If you like film noir, this is a must.


----------



## my2¢

WillHaftawaite said:


> If you like film noir, this is a must.



In the two movies I mentioned what unsettles me is my affinity for the victims, especially the kids in Night of the Hunter.  While I've seen them both they're not ones I'd watch again-and-again like I do White Lightning, Impact and dozens of others.


----------



## Igrok_

definetly old movies are by far better contemporary ones. If we talk about plot and thinking, i mean. If you like explosions, screaming and naked bodies - watch new movies.


----------



## alpine

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films?



They are not called "films",
They are called "pictures"...


----------



## Tom Horn

I like the old films as well but having them interrupted by advertising every 10-12 minutes ruins the rhythm of the story.  I've turned to binge-watching whole series...this adds to the continuity of the story without having to wait for the next season.   Of course the old B&W movie, film noir,  Orson Welles using shadows for effect was interesting...it was a different world then.  I always thought Ted Turner should have been hanged for "colorizing" classic films but then again, having been married to Hanoi Jane is likely punishment enough.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The Blue Dahlia" made in 1946 with Alad Ladd, Veronica Lake, William Bendix and Howard Da Silva and directed by George Marshall....screenplay written by Raymond Chandler.

The Blue Dahlia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

alpine said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not called "films",
> They are called "pictures"...
Click to expand...


I apologise, I'll rephrase:

"Why don't people watch Talking Pictures"

There, just for you darling, because I like you


----------



## Hugo Furst

Great movie

Need to watch it again.

Bendix had a steel plate in his head, right?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tom Horn said:


> I like the old films as well but having them interrupted by advertising every 10-12 minutes ruins the rhythm of the story.  I've turned to binge-watching whole series...this adds to the continuity of the story without having to wait for the next season.   Of course the old B&W movie, film noir,  Orson Welles using shadows for effect was interesting...it was a different world then.  I always thought Ted Turner should have been hanged for "colorizing" classic films but then again, having been married to Hanoi Jane is likely punishment enough.



I rarely watch films on television channels that have advertisements, the same reason as you, the constant interruptions are very annoying.

The whole colorising of black and white films, something extremely offensive, thankfully it didn't become a trend, so only a portion were colorised.

I love Orson Welles also.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Great movie
> 
> Need to watch it again.
> 
> Bendix had a steel plate in his head, right?



Hello, yes in the film William Bendix has a steel plate in his head, any sort of noise set's him into a psychotic rage.


----------



## Hugo Furst

First were 'picture' shows, which were basically a slide show.

Next came Nickelodeons ,

Then moving pictures, which soon became shortened to movies


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tom Horn said:


> I like the old films as well but having them interrupted by advertising every 10-12 minutes ruins the rhythm of the story.  I've turned to binge-watching whole series...this adds to the continuity of the story without having to wait for the next season.   Of course the old B&W movie, film noir,  Orson Welles using shadows for effect was interesting...it was a different world then.  I always thought Ted Turner should have been hanged for "colorizing" classic films but then again, having been married to Hanoi Jane is likely punishment enough.



One of my favourite Orson Welles films is "The Lady From Shanghai" made in 1947 with Orson Welles, Rita Hayworth, Everett Sloane and Ted de Corsia and written and directed by Welles.

When this film was being shot, Welles and Hayworth were in the middle of their real-life divorce....Hayworth appears in this film, with her long red hair cut short and bleached Platinum Blonde.

The film all-round is pretty vicious, it's also a complete masterpiece IMHO.

The Lady from Shanghai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> First were 'picture' shows, which were basically a slide show.
> 
> Next came Nickelodeons ,
> 
> Then moving pictures, which soon became shortened to movies



I like a lot of silent films also.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Bunny Lake Is Missing" made in 1965, with Laurence Olivier, Noël Coward, Lucie Mannheim, Martita Hunt, Keir Dullea and Carol Lynley and directed by Otto Preminger....this is a fantastic film.

Bunny Lake Is Missing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer, narrated by Otto Preminger, he also appears himself in the trailer:


----------



## Tom Horn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Hello, yes in the film William Bendix has a steel plate in his head, any sort of noise set's him into a psychotic rage.



And refrigerator magnets stuck to his forehead.


----------



## Tom Horn

This is one of the funniest movies you'll ever watch....with Veronica Lake


----------



## Hugo Furst

Watched this, again, last night.

All Through the Night (1941) - IMDb

Great cast


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tom Horn said:


> This is one of the funniest movies you'll ever watch....with Veronica Lake



"Sullivan's Travels" is a Preston Sturges film, he made brilliant films, each one is a gem.

Here's another "Unfaithfully Yours" made in 1948 with Rex Harrison, Linda Darnell, Rudy Vallée, Kurt Kreuger, Edgar Kennedy and Lionel Stander.

Unfaithfully Yours (1948 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## Tom Horn

These flicks didn't have computerized "special effects" to count on....they stood or fell on the talent of the actors along with the occasional camera trick.  That's what makes them priceless treasures.  Most of the actors learned their chops on the stage.....I watch for what the characters not speaking are doing; how involved in the story they are...their expressions and body language.  And of course, most of the actresses in the 30's and 40's didn't wear brassieres.


----------



## my2¢

My guilty pleasure the last couple of weeks: Allan "Rocky" Lane horse operas available through Amazon Prime. 
It's amusing that probably his most famous role is one that absolutely nobody saw him play.


----------



## Hugo Furst

and only 3 people showed up at his funeral, One being long time costar Emmett Lynn.


and yes, I know he was the voice of Mr Ed


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> and only 3 people showed up at his funeral, One being long time costar Emmett Lynn.
> 
> 
> and yes, I know he was the voice of Mr Ed



"The Spiral Staircase" made in 1946 with George Brent, Ethel Barrymore, Elsa Lanchester, Kent Smith, Rhonda Fleming and Dorothy McGuire and directed by Robert Siodmak.

This is an exceptionally brilliant and atmospheric film, also I think it's one of Ethel Barrymore's greatest performances as the bed-ridden Mrs. Warren. Dorothy McGuire plays the mute Helen, who lives-in as a companion for Mrs. Warren....an amazing performance from McGuire who doesn't say a word obviously throughout the entire film.

The Spiral Staircase (1946 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> and only 3 people showed up at his funeral, One being long time costar Emmett Lynn.
> 
> 
> and yes, I know he was the voice of Mr Ed



*"and yes, I know he was the voice of Mr Ed"
*
You mean that horse wasn't talking? I always thought it WAS the horse....now it's all been ruined, next you'll tell me that Santa Claus isn't real Well he IS....and that horse WAS doing the talking


----------



## MaryL

Media is flooded with newer titles, on digital formats. But this afternoon, I just saw "Sahara' with Bogart on regular broadcast TV in glorious black and white. Spoiler alert: The good guys won.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> and only 3 people showed up at his funeral, One being long time costar Emmett Lynn.
> 
> 
> and yes, I know he was the voice of Mr Ed



"Double Indemnity" made in 1944 with Barbara Stanwyck, Fred MacMurray, Edward G. Robinson and Porter Hall and directed by Billy Wilder, the screenplay written by Wilder and Raymond Chandler....the novel was written by James M. Cain who also wrote "The Postman Always Rings Twice"

Double Indemnity (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer:


"The Postman Always Rings Twice" made in 1946 with Lana Turner, John Garfield, Cecil Kellaway and Leon Ames and directed by Tay Garnett.

The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## Never3ndr

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


I'll bite.  Most old films are trash.  The majority of them have ham acting, relatively simple plots, or plots that (while original at the time) have been re-hashed so many times to this day (and, oftentimes, improved upon) as to feel like watching a shell of a film rather than an involving piece of art.  I'd say that a modern example would be the "Dances with Wolves" plotline.  Which was rehashed in both "The Last Samurai" and "Avatar"...which, I'd argue, are both superior films to "Dances with Wolves" when taken side-by-side instead of taken in context to the period they were produced in. 

Now, I am not saying that all old films are trash (I said "most" not "all").  There are some greats that still hold up today...my personal favorites are probably "Casablanca" and "Seven Samurai".  However, most old films I watch come off as fake, unnatural, or just plain unenjoyable.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


I love old westerns but these kinds of old movies are just too slow.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


I'd love to watch this entire movie and give you my review. What channel do you find these?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch this entire movie and give you my review. What channel do you find these?
Click to expand...


Well they're all on You Tube, the two in my OP. The channels, as I'm not in America, I'm not familiar with what channels you have that show old films.

Will, Tom Horn and MaryL might be able to help you with this.


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch this entire movie and give you my review. What channel do you find these?
Click to expand...


TCM


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch this entire movie and give you my review. What channel do you find these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TCM
Click to expand...

Today I watched wanted dead or alive gunsmoke bonanze big valley rawhide. This channel I have plays these every Saturday.

But most old movies are very slow and boring.

Compare Hitchcock to tarantino. Lots of great scenes throughout quintons movies but Alfred's movies are all dull until the end. Know what I mean?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Its called suspense


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Its called suspense


Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene. 

I have another great movie. True romance


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
Click to expand...


The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
Click to expand...

I'll give you a great example of a slow boring old movie that i hated when i watched it. Bringing up Baby. Boring.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?

Great comedy.

Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station


----------



## Never3ndr

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
Click to expand...

I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but I agree...I don't really find any of his movies suspenseful...entertaining and witty?  Yes.  Suspenseful?  No.  Tarantino doesn't really let you get introspective and wondering what will happen to the characters...he keeps you engaged with the dialogue and action in his films.  An example would be the cellar scene from Inglorious Bastards.  I mean there you have that point where the German officer calls out the British spy while playing their drinking games.  However, were you really sitting on the edge of your seat biting your fingernails with your heart beating wondering how things will turn out?  Or, were you entertained by the witty point where the German officer likened the story of King Kong to that of the African American slave?  He doesn't tend to give you a lot of time to think and get tuned up with the suspense...he keeps you engaged from moment to moment.  It isn't a bad thing at all...but it isn't suspenseful either.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?
> 
> Great comedy.
> 
> Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station


I didn't even realize it was a comedy so I certainly wouldn't classify it as great.

Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?

I appreciate these movies but I'm glad movies have come a long way.

Today the closest thing we have to these old


Never3ndr said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but I agree...I don't really find any of his movies suspenseful...entertaining and witty?  Yes.  Suspenseful?  No.  Tarantino doesn't really let you get introspective and wondering what will happen to the characters...he keeps you engaged with the dialogue and action in his films.  An example would be the cellar scene from Inglorious Bastards.  I mean there you have that point where the German officer calls out the British spy while playing their drinking games.  However, were you really sitting on the edge of your seat biting your fingernails with your heart beating wondering how things will turn out?  Or, were you entertained by the witty point where the German officer likened the story of King Kong to that of the African American slave?  He doesn't tend to give you a lot of time to think and get tuned up with the suspense...he keeps you engaged from moment to moment.  It isn't a bad thing at all...but it isn't suspenseful either.
Click to expand...

How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?


----------



## Never3ndr

sealybobo said:


> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?


That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.

Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?
> 
> Great comedy.
> 
> Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize it was a comedy so I certainly wouldn't classify it as great.
> 
> Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?
> 
> I appreciate these movies but I'm glad movies have come a long way.
> 
> Today the closest thing we have to these old
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but I agree...I don't really find any of his movies suspenseful...entertaining and witty?  Yes.  Suspenseful?  No.  Tarantino doesn't really let you get introspective and wondering what will happen to the characters...he keeps you engaged with the dialogue and action in his films.  An example would be the cellar scene from Inglorious Bastards.  I mean there you have that point where the German officer calls out the British spy while playing their drinking games.  However, were you really sitting on the edge of your seat biting your fingernails with your heart beating wondering how things will turn out?  Or, were you entertained by the witty point where the German officer likened the story of King Kong to that of the African American slave?  He doesn't tend to give you a lot of time to think and get tuned up with the suspense...he keeps you engaged from moment to moment.  It isn't a bad thing at all...but it isn't suspenseful either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
Click to expand...




I'll have to think of a film that is in similar bad taste for Americans....I'm sure there's a graphic one that shows Americans incinerating Japanese women and children or committing mass slaughter of Native Americans....or incinerating Vietnamese children with Napalm.

I'll think of one and post the trailer so you can enjoy it.

Also this thread is about OLD FILMS, you've already stated you're not a fan of OLD FILMS, so start your own thread about NEW FILMS, instead of disrupting my thread.

Edited for spelling error.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Never3ndr said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.
> 
> Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.
Click to expand...


The thread is about OLD FILMS or are you as dopey as sealybobo and can't read properly?

You and sealybobo start your own thread about NEW FILMS.

Edited for spelling error WTF?!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?
> 
> Great comedy.
> 
> Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station



I love "Bringing Up Baby", one of the complete gems, Howard Hawks a great director....also Charlie Ruggles as Major Horace Applegate, the big game hunter is a wonderful performance.

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Never3ndr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bite.  Most old films are trash.  The majority of them have ham acting, relatively simple plots, or plots that (while original at the time) have been re-hashed so many times to this day (and, oftentimes, improved upon) as to feel like watching a shell of a film rather than an involving piece of art.  I'd say that a modern example would be the "Dances with Wolves" plotline.  Which was rehashed in both "The Last Samurai" and "Avatar"...which, I'd argue, are both superior films to "Dances with Wolves" when taken side-by-side instead of taken in context to the period they were produced in.
> 
> Now, I am not saying that all old films are trash (I said "most" not "all").  There are some greats that still hold up today...my personal favorites are probably "Casablanca" and "Seven Samurai".  However, most old films I watch come off as fake, unnatural, or just plain unenjoyable.
Click to expand...


*"Most old films are trash." 
*
So WHY are you posting in a thread that's about OLD FILMS then?


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?
> 
> Great comedy.
> 
> Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize it was a comedy so I certainly wouldn't classify it as great.
> 
> Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?
> 
> I appreciate these movies but I'm glad movies have come a long way.
> 
> Today the closest thing we have to these old
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but I agree...I don't really find any of his movies suspenseful...entertaining and witty?  Yes.  Suspenseful?  No.  Tarantino doesn't really let you get introspective and wondering what will happen to the characters...he keeps you engaged with the dialogue and action in his films.  An example would be the cellar scene from Inglorious Bastards.  I mean there you have that point where the German officer calls out the British spy while playing their drinking games.  However, were you really sitting on the edge of your seat biting your fingernails with your heart beating wondering how things will turn out?  Or, were you entertained by the witty point where the German officer likened the story of King Kong to that of the African American slave?  He doesn't tend to give you a lot of time to think and get tuned up with the suspense...he keeps you engaged from moment to moment.  It isn't a bad thing at all...but it isn't suspenseful either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think of a film that is in similar bad taste for Americans....I'm sure there's a graphic one that shows Americans incinerating Japanese women and children or committing mass slaughter of Native Americans....or incinerating Vietnamese children with Napalm.
> 
> I'll think of one and post the trailer so you can enjoy it.
> 
> Also this thread is about OLD FILMS, you've already stated you're not a fan of OLD FILMS, so start your own thread about NEW FILMS, instead of disrupting my thread.
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
Click to expand...

I was simply telling you why I don't enjoy some/a lot of old movies but I do appreciate old movies and would like to continue being a part of the conversation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?
> 
> Great comedy.
> 
> Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize it was a comedy so I certainly wouldn't classify it as great.
> 
> Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?
> 
> I appreciate these movies but I'm glad movies have come a long way.
> 
> Today the closest thing we have to these old
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but I agree...I don't really find any of his movies suspenseful...entertaining and witty?  Yes.  Suspenseful?  No.  Tarantino doesn't really let you get introspective and wondering what will happen to the characters...he keeps you engaged with the dialogue and action in his films.  An example would be the cellar scene from Inglorious Bastards.  I mean there you have that point where the German officer calls out the British spy while playing their drinking games.  However, were you really sitting on the edge of your seat biting your fingernails with your heart beating wondering how things will turn out?  Or, were you entertained by the witty point where the German officer likened the story of King Kong to that of the African American slave?  He doesn't tend to give you a lot of time to think and get tuned up with the suspense...he keeps you engaged from moment to moment.  It isn't a bad thing at all...but it isn't suspenseful either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to think of a film that is in similar bad taste for Americans....I'm sure there's a graphic one that shows Americans incinerating Japanese women and children or committing mass slaughter of Native Americans....or incinerating Vietnamese children with Napalm.
> 
> I'll think of one and post the trailer so you can enjoy it.
> 
> Also this thread is about OLD FILMS, you've already stated you're not a fan of OLD FILMS, so start your own thread about NEW FILMS, instead of disrupting my thread.
> 
> Edited for spelling error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was simply telling you why I don't enjoy some/a lot of old movies but I do appreciate old movies and would like to continue being a part of the conversation.
Click to expand...


Okay, but I'm Germanic and I'd appreciate WWII subject matter not to be brought into my thread, we're tired about hearing of this stuff, we've moved on, other people should move on also.

EG. Will posted he'd recently watched the film "All Through The Night", but he just posted a link, he didn't elaborate, which I thank him for.

There are many thousands of other films on other subjects that I'm quite happy for you to discuss.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.
> 
> Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about OLD FILMS or are you as dopey as sealybobo and can't read properly?
> 
> You and sealybobo start your own thread about NEW FILMS.
> 
> Edited for spelling error WTF?!
Click to expand...

When you start a thread asking why people don't watch old films don't get all pissy when people answer your question or start talking about why we don't watch them.


----------



## sealybobo

Not our fault its your thread titles fault


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.
> 
> Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about OLD FILMS or are you as dopey as sealybobo and can't read properly?
> 
> You and sealybobo start your own thread about NEW FILMS.
> 
> Edited for spelling error WTF?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you start a thread asking why people don't watch old films don't get all pissy when people answer your question or start talking about why we don't watch them.
Click to expand...


Well nearly every post is about old films, also from my OP, I copy and paste what I wrote:

*"Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself."
*
I think mid-thread we'd established, when asked where films from the 1980s considered old films and I said yes as I was born in 1990, so any film pre-then to me is considered an old film, although not generally what's classified as old ie. black and white.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.
> 
> Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about OLD FILMS or are you as dopey as sealybobo and can't read properly?
> 
> You and sealybobo start your own thread about NEW FILMS.
> 
> Edited for spelling error WTF?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you start a thread asking why people don't watch old films don't get all pissy when people answer your question or start talking about why we don't watch them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well nearly every post is about old films, also from my OP, I copy and paste what I wrote:
> 
> *"Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself."
> *
> I think mid-thread we'd established, when asked where films from the 1980s considered old films and I said yes as I was born in 1990, so any film pre-then to me is considered an old film, although not generally what's classified as old ie. black and white.
Click to expand...

And for the record I love old films, even the slow ones. They remind me of my childhood.

There's a reason though why they don't make movies like they used to


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
Click to expand...


I only really like "Reservoir Dogs".

Here's a monumentally brilliant British film "Dead of Night" made in 1945 with Mervyn Johns and Michael Redgrave, it's a Portmanteau film, comprised of four stories with a central Supernatural theme running through, it's directed by Alberto Calvalcanti, Charles Crichton, Basil Dearden and Robert Hamer.

Dead of Night - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can't unearth the original trailer, but this is from The New York Times Critics' Picks, they of course love the film, as does Martin Scorsese I might add, they describe it as "obscure", perhaps in America it is, but here in Europa "Dead Of Night" is very well known as a piece of cinematic wonder and a complete work of art:


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only really like "Reservoir Dogs".
> 
> Here's a monumentally brilliant British film "Dead of Night" made in 1945 with Mervyn Johns and Michael Redgrave, it's a Portmanteau film, comprised of four stories with a central Supernatural theme running through, it's directed by Alberto Calvalcanti, Charles Crichton, Basil Dearden and Robert Hamer.
> 
> Dead of Night - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I can't unearth the original trailer, but this is from The New York Times Critics' Picks, they of course love the film, as does Martin Scorsese I might add, they describe it as "obscure", perhaps in America it is, but here in Europa "Dead Of Night" is very well known as a piece of cinematic wonder and a complete work of art:
Click to expand...

How does it end? Don't worry about spoiling it we are way beyond that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only really like "Reservoir Dogs".
> 
> Here's a monumentally brilliant British film "Dead of Night" made in 1945 with Mervyn Johns and Michael Redgrave, it's a Portmanteau film, comprised of four stories with a central Supernatural theme running through, it's directed by Alberto Calvalcanti, Charles Crichton, Basil Dearden and Robert Hamer.
> 
> Dead of Night - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I can't unearth the original trailer, but this is from The New York Times Critics' Picks, they of course love the film, as does Martin Scorsese I might add, they describe it as "obscure", perhaps in America it is, but here in Europa "Dead Of Night" is very well known as a piece of cinematic wonder and a complete work of art:
Click to expand...


"Dead Of Night" is available on Amazon, but it's a European import, so you'll have to have a Multi-Region player to watch it, if you have one, I 100% recommend you buy this film.

The reviews naturally are all good, except for the usual two idiots, there's always two no matter what stuff is getting reviewed.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GDEZMFU/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only really like "Reservoir Dogs".
> 
> Here's a monumentally brilliant British film "Dead of Night" made in 1945 with Mervyn Johns and Michael Redgrave, it's a Portmanteau film, comprised of four stories with a central Supernatural theme running through, it's directed by Alberto Calvalcanti, Charles Crichton, Basil Dearden and Robert Hamer.
> 
> Dead of Night - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I can't unearth the original trailer, but this is from The New York Times Critics' Picks, they of course love the film, as does Martin Scorsese I might add, they describe it as "obscure", perhaps in America it is, but here in Europa "Dead Of Night" is very well known as a piece of cinematic wonder and a complete work of art:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does it end? Don't worry about spoiling it we are way beyond that.
Click to expand...


It was all a dream....and it's a genuinely frightening film.


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?
> 
> Great comedy.
> 
> Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize it was a comedy so I certainly wouldn't classify it as great.
> 
> Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?
> 
> I appreciate these movies but I'm glad movies have come a long way.
> 
> Today the closest thing we have to these old
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but I agree...I don't really find any of his movies suspenseful...entertaining and witty?  Yes.  Suspenseful?  No.  Tarantino doesn't really let you get introspective and wondering what will happen to the characters...he keeps you engaged with the dialogue and action in his films.  An example would be the cellar scene from Inglorious Bastards.  I mean there you have that point where the German officer calls out the British spy while playing their drinking games.  However, were you really sitting on the edge of your seat biting your fingernails with your heart beating wondering how things will turn out?  Or, were you entertained by the witty point where the German officer likened the story of King Kong to that of the African American slave?  He doesn't tend to give you a lot of time to think and get tuned up with the suspense...he keeps you engaged from moment to moment.  It isn't a bad thing at all...but it isn't suspenseful either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?



Arsenic and old Lace?

Classic

and the actors perfect for their roles



sealybobo said:


> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?



Don't think I've ever seen that one.
Know the title?


----------



## ChrisL

I've seen some old movies that I liked, but also some boring ones.  Of course, older people are most likely going to prefer the movies that THEY grew up with, and younger people most often prefer the movies that they grew up with.  Same goes with music.  Lol.  

If you are a younger person and you were exposed to a lot of older movies and developed an appreciation for them, then you are going to like them.  A lot of older people also enjoy newer movies.  It is very subjective, just like music.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary Grant, Kate Hepburn, with a tame leopard?
> 
> Great comedy.
> 
> Especially when Kate drags the wild leopard into the police station
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even realize it was a comedy so I certainly wouldn't classify it as great.
> 
> Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?
> 
> I appreciate these movies but I'm glad movies have come a long way.
> 
> Today the closest thing we have to these old
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a big fan of Tarantino, but I agree...I don't really find any of his movies suspenseful...entertaining and witty?  Yes.  Suspenseful?  No.  Tarantino doesn't really let you get introspective and wondering what will happen to the characters...he keeps you engaged with the dialogue and action in his films.  An example would be the cellar scene from Inglorious Bastards.  I mean there you have that point where the German officer calls out the British spy while playing their drinking games.  However, were you really sitting on the edge of your seat biting your fingernails with your heart beating wondering how things will turn out?  Or, were you entertained by the witty point where the German officer likened the story of King Kong to that of the African American slave?  He doesn't tend to give you a lot of time to think and get tuned up with the suspense...he keeps you engaged from moment to moment.  It isn't a bad thing at all...but it isn't suspenseful either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary grant made me nervous. Remember the one where his aunt's were killing old men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arsenic and old Lace?
> 
> Classic
> 
> and the actors perfect for their roles
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen that one.
> Know the title?
Click to expand...

The second one isn't old. I think it was inglorious bastards


----------



## Hugo Furst

Figures.

Didn't bother watching it.

From the ads, all flash, no meat


----------



## Never3ndr

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.
> 
> Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about OLD FILMS or are you as dopey as sealybobo and can't read properly?
> 
> You and sealybobo start your own thread about NEW FILMS.
> 
> Edited for spelling error WTF?!
Click to expand...

In case you missed it, this tangent discussion actually occurred when directly contrasting Hitchcock (a classic "old film" director) and Tarantino (a "new film" director).  Even more specifically we were discussing the object of suspense where Hitchcock is famously known as a master of building in his movies and Tarantino, a new director who sealybobo noted as thinking that he was suspenseful.  

We were directly examining a new and old director and debating the merits of building suspense (or not) between different outlooks on how to build their movies.  Now, admittedly, I'm far more familiar with Tarantino's work (I only haven't seen his most recent film and "Jackie Brown") while it has been a long time since I've seen a Hitchcock film and I've only seen a couple (Psycho and The Birds are the only ones off the top of my head), so I choose to chose my specific debate points more aimed based off of Tarantino's work and specific films and a broad understanding of Hitchcock rather than the reverse.  You are more than welcome to defend Hitchcock based off of your specific knowledge of the subject and why you feel he is a better "master of suspense" than Tarantino.  

At the end of the the day though, why are you really so angry about people talking passionately about films...in general...in your thread anyways?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Tarantino=instant gratification, 'Slam Bam Thank You Ma'am'

Hitchcock= extensive foreplay resulting in overpowering orgasm


----------



## sealybobo

Never3ndr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.
> 
> Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about OLD FILMS or are you as dopey as sealybobo and can't read properly?
> 
> You and sealybobo start your own thread about NEW FILMS.
> 
> Edited for spelling error WTF?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case you missed it, this tangent discussion actually occurred when directly contrasting Hitchcock (a classic "old film" director) and Tarantino (a "new film" director).  Even more specifically we were discussing the object of suspense where Hitchcock is famously known as a master of building in his movies and Tarantino, a new director who sealybobo noted as thinking that he was suspenseful.
> 
> We were directly examining a new and old director and debating the merits of building suspense (or not) between different outlooks on how to build their movies.  Now, admittedly, I'm far more familiar with Tarantino's work (I only haven't seen his most recent film and "Jackie Brown") while it has been a long time since I've seen a Hitchcock film and I've only seen a couple (Psycho and The Birds are the only ones off the top of my head), so I choose to chose my specific debate points more aimed based off of Tarantino's work and specific films and a broad understanding of Hitchcock rather than the reverse.  You are more than welcome to defend Hitchcock based off of your specific knowledge of the subject and why you feel he is a better "master of suspense" than Tarantino.
> 
> At the end of the the day though, why are you really so angry about people talking passionately about films...in general...in your thread anyways?
Click to expand...

Why is it young people don't love these old movies?  Every kid knows wizard of Oz and Indiana Jones and back to the future or god fathers or goodfellas but I've never seen a man for all seasons, an American in Paris Marty, Gigi, Tom Jones, the apartment, can't take it with you, Rebecca, Mrs miniver, going my way, the lost weekend, best yrs of our lives, all about Eve, cimarron, grand hotel, cavalcade, it happened one night, life of Emile Zola.

I've never seen any of these movies and they all won best picture. Would I even enjoy these movies? Then why don't they play them on TV? I suspect they are all slow and boring.

But I loved Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Tarantino=instant gratification, 'Slam Bam Thank You Ma'am'
> 
> Hitchcock= extensive foreplay resulting in overpowering orgasm


I bet you like m Knight shamalamadingdong


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never3ndr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about when the German officer is questioning the family hiding the Jews in the cellar?
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good example of a suspenseful scene in a Tarantino movie, I agree...however the tension was immediately relieved at the end of the scene when, instead of perhaps brooding or chasing after the girl, Colonel Hans fires an errant shot and then glibly yells something to the likes of (its been a while since I've seen the movie so I can't directly quote it), "Au Revoir. Shoshanna" letting the audience kinda know that she is home free.
> 
> Tarantino does have suspenseful scenes, like the one you noted or maybe the one in Pulp Fiction where Bruce Willis and the black guy are captured by the homosexual rapists...but he doesn't have suspenseful movies...he either kills the tension at the end of the scene or keeps it from building by distracting / entertaining the audience during what would normally be a highly suspenseful situation.  I mean when was the last time you saw a Tarantino movie that had you on the edge of your seat really concerned for a certain person or group of people throughout the film, focusing almost exclusively upon their predicament (Reservoir Dogs is the only movie I've seen from him that even comes close to this)?  I mean if you take Django Unchained...the entire trip to Candyland could have been massively suspenseful the entire time.  Now, we do have some suspenseful scenes in there, but largely we remember it as entertaining.  Anywhere from our amusement at Waltz's apparent distaste for the way Candie treats his slaves, to Sam Jackson's amazing black hating house butler.  Even the ending...which could have been highly suspenseful ends a bit tongue in cheek when Candie demands for a hand shake and we all know what is likely to come next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thread is about OLD FILMS or are you as dopey as sealybobo and can't read properly?
> 
> You and sealybobo start your own thread about NEW FILMS.
> 
> Edited for spelling error WTF?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In case you missed it, this tangent discussion actually occurred when directly contrasting Hitchcock (a classic "old film" director) and Tarantino (a "new film" director).  Even more specifically we were discussing the object of suspense where Hitchcock is famously known as a master of building in his movies and Tarantino, a new director who sealybobo noted as thinking that he was suspenseful.
> 
> We were directly examining a new and old director and debating the merits of building suspense (or not) between different outlooks on how to build their movies.  Now, admittedly, I'm far more familiar with Tarantino's work (I only haven't seen his most recent film and "Jackie Brown") while it has been a long time since I've seen a Hitchcock film and I've only seen a couple (Psycho and The Birds are the only ones off the top of my head), so I choose to chose my specific debate points more aimed based off of Tarantino's work and specific films and a broad understanding of Hitchcock rather than the reverse.  You are more than welcome to defend Hitchcock based off of your specific knowledge of the subject and why you feel he is a better "master of suspense" than Tarantino.
> 
> At the end of the the day though, why are you really so angry about people talking passionately about films...in general...in your thread anyways?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it young people don't love these old movies?  Every kid knows wizard of Oz and Indiana Jones and back to the future or god fathers or goodfellas but I've never seen a man for all seasons, an American in Paris Marty, Gigi, Tom Jones, the apartment, can't take it with you, Rebecca, Mrs miniver, going my way, the lost weekend, best yrs of our lives, all about Eve, cimarron, grand hotel, cavalcade, it happened one night, life of Emile Zola.
> 
> I've never seen any of these movies and they all won best picture. Would I even enjoy these movies? Then why don't they play them on TV? I suspect they are all slow and boring.
> 
> But I loved Lawrence of Arabia
Click to expand...




I've seen all, or most, of those movies on TCM within the last year


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantino=instant gratification, 'Slam Bam Thank You Ma'am'
> 
> Hitchcock= extensive foreplay resulting in overpowering orgasm
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you like m Knight shamalamadingdong
Click to expand...


who/what?


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarantino=instant gratification, 'Slam Bam Thank You Ma'am'
> 
> Hitchcock= extensive foreplay resulting in overpowering orgasm
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you like m Knight shamalamadingdong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who/what?
Click to expand...

His movies there's always a ghost alien monster or something out there but you never see it till the end. M Knight shamalan.

I would watch those movies if I had TCM. My cable had AMC not TCM and now I have free antenna and I don't have netflicks. I'm just wondering why in 45 years I haven't seen so many of these best pictures. And some of the ones I did see I didn't love. 

Is Shawshank a best pic? Now that's a great movie. 

I think a lot of the movies I don't love are dramas or light-hearted comedies. Cary grant isn't that funny and his movies can be presumptuous. 

Don't get me wrong I still like these movies on a rainy Saturday or Sunday.

Remember Dagwood and Blondie?


----------



## sealybobo

Want to see a great old movie? James Stewart the man who shot liberty valence


----------



## Hugo Furst

Barely

Blondie, (Penny Singleton) was cute, and worth watching, but Dagwood, (Arthur Lake) was a little weak to my thinking.


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Want to see a great old movie? James Stewart the man who shot liberty valence



One of my favorite Wayne movies.

and you didn't know til almost the very end that Wayne shot Lee.

YOU were lead to believe, up to the convention, that Jimmy did.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to see a great old movie? James Stewart the man who shot liberty valence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite Wayne movies.
> 
> and you didn't know til almost the very end that Wayne shot Lee.
> 
> YOU were lead to believe, up to the convention, that Jimmy did.
Click to expand...

I also love any Western with Clint, Kirk Douglas, Glenn Ford, Randolf Scott, Gary Cooper, Burt Lancaster, Lee marvin, Lee van cleef, William Holden, Robert mitchum James gardner, Greg peck, Audie Murphy or charles bronson and I left a few out


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Want to see a great old movie? James Stewart the man who shot liberty valence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite Wayne movies.
> 
> and you didn't know til almost the very end that Wayne shot Lee.
> 
> YOU were lead to believe, up to the convention, that Jimmy did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also love any Western with Clint, Kirk Douglas, Glenn Ford, Randolf Scott, Gary Cooper, Burt Lancaster, Lee marvin, Lee van cleef, William Holden, Robert mitchum James gardner, Greg peck, Audie Murphy or charles bronson and I left a few out
Click to expand...


There's only a handful of Westerns I like, I think the greatest Western is Sergio Leone's "Once Upon A Time In The West", I've already posted about that film in this thread and included clips of the entire extraordinary opening sequence.

I also like "High Plains Drifter" made in 1973 with Clint Eastwood, Verna Bloom, Mitchell Ryan and John Hillerman and directed by Clint Eastwood.

High Plains Drifter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer:


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
Click to expand...


If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"

The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.

"Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.

Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Blood in a western?

the Wild Bunch


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Blood in a western?
> 
> the Wild Bunch



That's another thing I'm against, remakes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Blood in a western?
> 
> the Wild Bunch



"The Bride of Frankenstein" made in 1935 with Boris Karloff, Colin Clive, Valerie Hobson, Ernest Thesiger, Elsa Lanchester, Gavin Gordon and E. E. Clive and directed by James Whale, a brilliant director, the film is a masterpiece of cinema.

Bride of Frankenstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


"The Invisible Man" made in 1933 with Claude Rains, Gloria Stuart, William Harrigan, Henry Travers, Una O'Connor and E. E. Clive and directed by James Whale, again the film is a masterpiece of cinema.

The special effects were revolutionary:

*"The film is known for its clever and groundbreaking visual effects by John P. Fulton, John J. Mescall and Frank D. Williams, whose work is often credited for the success of the film. When the Invisible Man had no clothes on, the effect was achieved through the use of wires, but when he had some of his clothes on or was taking his clothes off, the effect was achieved by shooting Claude Rains in a completely black velvet suit against a black velvet background and then combining this shot with another shot of the location the scene took place in using a matte process. Claude Rains was claustrophobic and it was hard to breathe through the suit. Consequently, the work was especially difficult for him, and a double, who was somewhat shorter than Rains, was sometimes used.

The effect of Rains seeming to disappear was created by making a head and body cast of the actor, from which a mask was made. The mask was then photographed against a specially prepared background, and the film was treated in the laboratory to complete the effect."*

The Invisible Man (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood in a western?
> 
> the Wild Bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Bride of Frankenstein" made in 1935 with Boris Karloff, Colin Clive, Valerie Hobson, Ernest Thesiger, Elsa Lanchester, Gavin Gordon and E. E. Clive and directed by James Whale, a brilliant director, the film is a masterpiece of cinema.
> 
> Bride of Frankenstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> "The Invisible Man" made in 1933 with Claude Rains, Gloria Stuart, William Harrigan, Henry Travers, Una O'Connor and E. E. Clive and directed by James Whale, again the film is a masterpiece of cinema.
> 
> The special effects were revolutionary:
> 
> *"The film is known for its clever and groundbreaking visual effects by John P. Fulton, John J. Mescall and Frank D. Williams, whose work is often credited for the success of the film. When the Invisible Man had no clothes on, the effect was achieved through the use of wires, but when he had some of his clothes on or was taking his clothes off, the effect was achieved by shooting Claude Rains in a completely black velvet suit against a black velvet background and then combining this shot with another shot of the location the scene took place in using a matte process. Claude Rains was claustrophobic and it was hard to breathe through the suit. Consequently, the work was especially difficult for him, and a double, who was somewhat shorter than Rains, was sometimes used.
> 
> The effect of Rains seeming to disappear was created by making a head and body cast of the actor, from which a mask was made. The mask was then photographed against a specially prepared background, and the film was treated in the laboratory to complete the effect."*
> 
> The Invisible Man (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
Click to expand...

I loved loved loved when Abbott & Costello met the invisible man, dracular, wolfman, etc.  That was the best!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"I Married A Witch" made in 1942 with Fredric March, Veronica Lake, Susan Hayward, Cecil Kellaway and Robert Benchley and directed by René Clair.

I Married a Witch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood in a western?
> 
> the Wild Bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Bride of Frankenstein" made in 1935 with Boris Karloff, Colin Clive, Valerie Hobson, Ernest Thesiger, Elsa Lanchester, Gavin Gordon and E. E. Clive and directed by James Whale, a brilliant director, the film is a masterpiece of cinema.
> 
> Bride of Frankenstein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> "The Invisible Man" made in 1933 with Claude Rains, Gloria Stuart, William Harrigan, Henry Travers, Una O'Connor and E. E. Clive and directed by James Whale, again the film is a masterpiece of cinema.
> 
> The special effects were revolutionary:
> 
> *"The film is known for its clever and groundbreaking visual effects by John P. Fulton, John J. Mescall and Frank D. Williams, whose work is often credited for the success of the film. When the Invisible Man had no clothes on, the effect was achieved through the use of wires, but when he had some of his clothes on or was taking his clothes off, the effect was achieved by shooting Claude Rains in a completely black velvet suit against a black velvet background and then combining this shot with another shot of the location the scene took place in using a matte process. Claude Rains was claustrophobic and it was hard to breathe through the suit. Consequently, the work was especially difficult for him, and a double, who was somewhat shorter than Rains, was sometimes used.
> 
> The effect of Rains seeming to disappear was created by making a head and body cast of the actor, from which a mask was made. The mask was then photographed against a specially prepared background, and the film was treated in the laboratory to complete the effect."*
> 
> The Invisible Man (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> Edited to add comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I loved loved loved when Abbott & Costello met the invisible man, dracular, wolfman, etc.  That was the best!
Click to expand...


Hey sealybobo here's two great political thriller films that I recommend, that's if you've not watched them before.

"The Parallax View" made in 1974 with Warren Beatty, Hume Cronyn, William Daniels and Paula Prentiss and directed by Alan J. Pakula.

The Parallax View - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


"Three Days Of The Condor" made in 1975 with Robert Redford, Faye Dunaway, Cliff Robertson, Max von Sydow and directed by Sydney Pollack.

Three Days of the Condor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Dhara

Lucy---

Please talk to me.  I just got here and you're upset with what I shoud have done or didn't do.

Dhara


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Barely
> 
> Blondie, (Penny Singleton) was cute, and worth watching, but Dagwood, (Arthur Lake) was a little weak to my thinking.



"Dinner At Eight" made in 1933 with Jean Harlow, Billie Burke, Edmund Lowe, Lionel Barrymore, Wallace Berry,
 Marie Dressler and Lee Tracy and directed by George Cukor.

A brilliant film and pre-Hays Code.

Dinner at Eight (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barely
> 
> Blondie, (Penny Singleton) was cute, and worth watching, but Dagwood, (Arthur Lake) was a little weak to my thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dinner At Eight" made in 1933 with Jean Harlow, Billie Burke, Edmund Lowe, Lionel Barrymore, Wallace Berry,
> Marie Dressler and Lee Tracy and directed by George Cukor.
> 
> A brilliant film and pre-Hays Code.
> 
> Dinner at Eight (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
Click to expand...



Best scene in the movie


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barely
> 
> Blondie, (Penny Singleton) was cute, and worth watching, but Dagwood, (Arthur Lake) was a little weak to my thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dinner At Eight" made in 1933 with Jean Harlow, Billie Burke, Edmund Lowe, Lionel Barrymore, Wallace Berry,
> Marie Dressler and Lee Tracy and directed by George Cukor.
> 
> A brilliant film and pre-Hays Code.
> 
> Dinner at Eight (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
Click to expand...


"Grand Hotel" made in 1932 with John Barrymore, Greta Garbo, Joan Crawford, Lionel Barrymore and Wallace Beery and directed by Edmund Goulding.

This is a masterpiece of cinema, again pre-Hays Code.

Grand Hotel (1932 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barely
> 
> Blondie, (Penny Singleton) was cute, and worth watching, but Dagwood, (Arthur Lake) was a little weak to my thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dinner At Eight" made in 1933 with Jean Harlow, Billie Burke, Edmund Lowe, Lionel Barrymore, Wallace Berry,
> Marie Dressler and Lee Tracy and directed by George Cukor.
> 
> A brilliant film and pre-Hays Code.
> 
> Dinner at Eight (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best scene in the movie
Click to expand...


Genius


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Blood in a western?
> 
> the Wild Bunch



"Spellbound" made in 1945 with Gregory Peck, Ingrid Bergman, Leo G. Carroll and Rhonda Fleming and directed by Alfred Hitchcock with the dream sequence designed and directed by Salvador Dalí.

This is one of my favourite Alfred Hitchcock films.

Spellbound (1945 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

"Orphée" made in 1950 with Jean Marais, François Périer, Maria Casarès, Marie Déa and Henri Crémieux and directed by Jean Cocteau.

This is my favourite Cocteau film, an absolute complete masterpiece.

Orpheus (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

"Kiss Of Death" made in 1947 with Victor Mature, Richard Widmark, Coleen Gray, Brian Donlevy and Karl Malden and directed by Henry Hathaway.

This film was Richard Widmark's film debut, he plays the completely psychotic Tommy Udo.

Kiss of Death (1947 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


Richard Widmark as Tommy Udo.









Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> "Kiss Of Death" made in 1947 with Victor Mature, Richard Widmark, Coleen Gray, Brian Donlevy and Karl Malden and directed by Henry Hathaway.
> 
> This film was Richard Widmark's film debut, he plays the completely psychotic Tommy Udo.
> 
> Kiss of Death (1947 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> Richard Widmark as Tommy Udo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
Click to expand...


Great start to a long career


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

"Scarface" made in 1932 with Paul Muni, Ann Dvorak, George Raft, Karen Morley, Boris Karloff and Osgood Perkins and directed by Howard Hawks.

Scarface (1932 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Osgood Perkins was the father of Anthony Perkins.

Osgood Perkins - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This isn't the original trailer, I'm unable to find that, but it's a good trailer regardless.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"
> 
> The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.
> 
> "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.
> 
> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
Click to expand...

It's on TV now. Why did that guy knock that girl out? She just put her hand on his crotch.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"
> 
> The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.
> 
> "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.
> 
> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
Click to expand...

In between the good scenes are very slow scenes. Typical of movies of this genre.

Omg why didn't he take the ten grand and go? Perhaps he lost too much and he's losing it. I hope it ends soon. These movies drag on. But in the end I already know I like this movie but the scenes are slow. I want to go meet a seniorita now.

Strange ending. Not a happy one


----------



## sealybobo

The Great Goose said:


> They are too slow.


I just watched a great 1972 movie. It was slow and dark but had great scenes. It wouldn't have been so bad without commercials.

Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia. Someone here recommended it and I woke up Saturday morning 3:30am and it was just starting so I said fuck it and rolled a fatty


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"
> 
> The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.
> 
> "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.
> 
> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In between the good scenes are very slow scenes. Typical of movies of this genre.
> 
> Omg why didn't he take the ten grand and go? Perhaps he lost too much and he's losing it. I hope it ends soon. These movies drag on. But in the end I already know I like this movie but the scenes are slow. I want to go meet a seniorita now.
> 
> Strange ending. Not a happy one
Click to expand...


It's a slow film, but it's worth it, like "Once Upon A Time In The West" and "The Day Of The Jackal" both slow films, but worth staying with.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched a great 1972 movie. It was slow and dark but had great scenes. It wouldn't have been so bad without commercials.
> 
> Bring me the head of Alfredo Garcia. Someone here recommended it and I woke up Saturday morning 3:30am and it was just starting so I said fuck it and rolled a fatty
Click to expand...


I can't stand commercials interrupting films, it shouldn't be allowed.

I'm glad the film was on and you saw it and liked it, here in Europa it's not often on the television.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its called suspense
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"
> 
> The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.
> 
> "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.
> 
> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In between the good scenes are very slow scenes. Typical of movies of this genre.
> 
> Omg why didn't he take the ten grand and go? Perhaps he lost too much and he's losing it. I hope it ends soon. These movies drag on. But in the end I already know I like this movie but the scenes are slow. I want to go meet a seniorita now.
> 
> Strange ending. Not a happy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a slow film, but it's worth it, like "Once Upon A Time In The West" and "The Day Of The Jackal" both slow films, but worth staying with.
Click to expand...

I will look out for those. I couldn't believe I woke up and bmthoagarcia was starting.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea well I want to see shocking or eventful scenes. Not 1:45 slow and last 15 minutes good. In tarantino there's suspense too but something interesting is happening in every scene.
> 
> I have another great movie. True romance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"
> 
> The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.
> 
> "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.
> 
> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In between the good scenes are very slow scenes. Typical of movies of this genre.
> 
> Omg why didn't he take the ten grand and go? Perhaps he lost too much and he's losing it. I hope it ends soon. These movies drag on. But in the end I already know I like this movie but the scenes are slow. I want to go meet a seniorita now.
> 
> Strange ending. Not a happy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a slow film, but it's worth it, like "Once Upon A Time In The West" and "The Day Of The Jackal" both slow films, but worth staying with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will look out for those. I couldn't believe I woke up and bmthoagarcia was starting.
Click to expand...


Warren Oates was such a great actor.

"Once Upon A Time In The West" directed in 1968 by Sergio Leone.

Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


"The Day Of The Jackal" directed in 1973 by Fred Zinnemann.

The Day of the Jackal (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only suspense in a Tarantino movie, usually, is wondering who's going to bleed next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"
> 
> The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.
> 
> "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.
> 
> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In between the good scenes are very slow scenes. Typical of movies of this genre.
> 
> Omg why didn't he take the ten grand and go? Perhaps he lost too much and he's losing it. I hope it ends soon. These movies drag on. But in the end I already know I like this movie but the scenes are slow. I want to go meet a seniorita now.
> 
> Strange ending. Not a happy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a slow film, but it's worth it, like "Once Upon A Time In The West" and "The Day Of The Jackal" both slow films, but worth staying with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will look out for those. I couldn't believe I woke up and bmthoagarcia was starting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren Oates was such a great actor.
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed in 1968 by Sergio Leone.
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> "The Day Of The Jackal" directed in 1973 by Fred Zinnemann.
> 
> The Day of the Jackal (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
Click to expand...

I'll watch both but the one I want to see most is once upon a time in the west


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people want a film with a high bleed count....there's the brilliant "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia"
> 
> The kill count is 25, 14 of them alone shot by Warren Oates, a magnificent actor.
> 
> "Bring Me The Head of Alfredo Garcia" made in 1974 with Warren Oates, Isela Vega, Robert Webber and Gig Young and directed by Sam Peckinpah.
> 
> Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In between the good scenes are very slow scenes. Typical of movies of this genre.
> 
> Omg why didn't he take the ten grand and go? Perhaps he lost too much and he's losing it. I hope it ends soon. These movies drag on. But in the end I already know I like this movie but the scenes are slow. I want to go meet a seniorita now.
> 
> Strange ending. Not a happy one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a slow film, but it's worth it, like "Once Upon A Time In The West" and "The Day Of The Jackal" both slow films, but worth staying with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will look out for those. I couldn't believe I woke up and bmthoagarcia was starting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Warren Oates was such a great actor.
> 
> "Once Upon A Time In The West" directed in 1968 by Sergio Leone.
> 
> Once Upon a Time in the West - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> "The Day Of The Jackal" directed in 1973 by Fred Zinnemann.
> 
> The Day of the Jackal (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll watch both but the one I want to see most is once upon a time in the west
Click to expand...


I find on Amazon America for you "Once Upon A Time In The West" on DVD, all pretty cheap I think.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Once Upon A Time In The West

This is the main page, with the reviews, all good reviews naturally.

Amazon.com: Once Upon A Time In The West: Various: Movies & TV


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barely
> 
> Blondie, (Penny Singleton) was cute, and worth watching, but Dagwood, (Arthur Lake) was a little weak to my thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dinner At Eight" made in 1933 with Jean Harlow, Billie Burke, Edmund Lowe, Lionel Barrymore, Wallace Berry,
> Marie Dressler and Lee Tracy and directed by George Cukor.
> 
> A brilliant film and pre-Hays Code.
> 
> Dinner at Eight (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best scene in the movie
Click to expand...


"Kiss Tomorrow Goodbye" made in 1950 with James Cagney, Barbara Payton, Steve Brodie, Barton MacLean, Ward Bond and Luther Adler and directed by Gordon Douglas and produced by William Cagney.

Kiss Tomorrow Goodbye (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Barbara Payton, another of those doomed Platinum Blonde's, ended up dead in 1967 from booze and drugs at the age of 39 years-old. Her film career went completely South and her life went completely off the rails, ended up a street-walking prostitute.

Barbara Payton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia











Here's the original trailer.


Here's the full film, the duration is 1 hour and 43 minutes.


Edited to add comment.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The Bad Sleep Well" made in 1960 with Toshiro Mifune, Masayuki Mori, Kyōko Kagawa and Takeshi Katō and directed by Akira Kurosawa.

This is my very favourite Kurosawa film.

The Bad Sleep Well - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Barely
> 
> Blondie, (Penny Singleton) was cute, and worth watching, but Dagwood, (Arthur Lake) was a little weak to my thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dinner At Eight" made in 1933 with Jean Harlow, Billie Burke, Edmund Lowe, Lionel Barrymore, Wallace Berry,
> Marie Dressler and Lee Tracy and directed by George Cukor.
> 
> A brilliant film and pre-Hays Code.
> 
> Dinner at Eight (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Best scene in the movie
Click to expand...


"Twentieth Century" made in 1934 pre-Hays Code with John Barrymore, Carole Lombard, Walter Connolly, Roscoe Karns, Ralph Forbes and Edgar Kennedy and directed by Howard Hawks.

I love Carole Lombard, very tragic that she died so young and in such a horrific way.

Twentieth Century (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I can't get the original trailer, so this is a 3 minute and 11 minute clip from the film.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Kiss Of Death" made in 1947 with Victor Mature, Richard Widmark, Coleen Gray, Brian Donlevy and Karl Malden and directed by Henry Hathaway.
> 
> This film was Richard Widmark's film debut, he plays the completely psychotic Tommy Udo.
> 
> Kiss of Death (1947 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer.
> 
> 
> Richard Widmark as Tommy Udo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great start to a long career
Click to expand...


"The Lady Vanishes" made in 1938 with Michael Redgrave, Margaret Lockwood, Paul Lukas, Cecil Parker, Naunton Wayne, Marie Clare and Basil Radford and directed by Alfred Hitchcock.

The Lady Vanishes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


Here's the full film, the duration is 1 hour and 36 minutes.

The Lady Vanishes 1938 CRITERION 720p BluRay x264 anoXmous


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> First were 'picture' shows, which were basically a slide show.
> 
> Next came Nickelodeons ,
> 
> Then moving pictures, which soon became shortened to movies



This is also an excellent film, we re-watched it the other night.

"Call Northside 777" made in 1948 with James Stewart, Richard Conte, Lee J. Cobb and Helen Walker and directed by Henry Hathaway.

Call Northside 777 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's the original trailer.


----------



## koshergrl

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof (1958) - IMDb


----------



## The Great Goose

old ass movies


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> old ass movies



What is it with you and the ass comments nowadays?


----------



## The Great Goose

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> old ass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you and the ass comments nowadays?
Click to expand...

I'm watching black american movies.


----------



## Hugo Furst

The Great Goose said:


> old ass movies



Nothing better


----------



## Hugo Furst

The Great Goose said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> old ass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you and the ass comments nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm watching black american movies.
Click to expand...


Blaxploitation movies?

For the most part, boring, and poorly done


----------



## The Great Goose

WillHaftawaite said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> old ass movies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you and the ass comments nowadays?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm watching black american movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blaxploitation movies?
> 
> For the most part, boring, and poorly done
Click to expand...

I'm watching "Ride along 2"


----------



## Marianne

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


I love old films better than the new crap. I watch classic's all winter long. In the summer I'm too busy to watch much TV of any sort. 

Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce are two of my favorites as Sherlock  but I also like Jeremy Brett and David Burke as Holmes and Watson from an old series Granada TV.


----------



## Tom Horn

My favorite Sherlock Holmes....Basil Rathbone:


----------



## HenryBHough

I asked the OP question in a pub in Scotland just now and got the same answers I would expect in the U.S.:

1.  Nobody has long enough attention span anymore.

2.  Old movies only on tv and too many commercials to follow the stoty

3. From those streaming video - when they come upon one they like others in family nag to get back to "their reality shows".

Personally I stream but rarely want to put enough time into a feature-length so I guess I'm just another #1.


----------



## Igrok_

I have seen recently great soviet movie The Unsent Letter. This forgotten film was restored not so far by Coppola and was demonstrated in USA.

Watch this story about the will of living and following the dream here (subs in english):


----------



## StLucieBengal

I love the old movies too.   Glad to see others like them as well.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I have a hard time watching most old films and tv. I've watched some old movies that make the all-time great lists and think that it's people who just hate anything new or want to sound cultured that must be propping 'em up.


----------



## Tom Horn

Lucy Hamilton said:


> The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the original trailer:



I never knew there was an original "postman".....in the redo, Jack Nicholson and Jessica Lange actually had sex on that table.....I've seen the stills and they are HOT!


----------



## J&K

Maybe new chance in 2016 after 12 year in break.


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn

Here's another dandy but I can't find it on youtube:


----------



## BlueGin

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


Watched both the old and new version of Sabrina over the weekend...so I could compare them. It's interesting to see the cultural changes made to make the original more PC for later audiences.

Also watched Rear Window and Forever Amber just for fun.


----------



## Picaro

I'm in the 'rarely make time for movies' category, with few exceptions. 'Old' movies I make time for are *My Darling Clementine*, with Walter Brennan and Henry Fonda, a 'Wyatt Earp vs. the Clantons' story, and the best one imho, *Maltese Falcon*, a standard and common choice for many, *African Queen*, *The Third Man*, also well known already, and *The Magnificent Ambersons*, just to curse the memory of Orson Welles for being a giant prick and never really finishing it, it would have been a true great, and *Citizen Kane*, that's about it for the black and white films for me, at least those I've watched a few times and will watch again.

More modern ones I watch every time they come on are *The Lion In Winter*, *Lawrence Of Arabia*, full length version only, and all of the Coen Brothers films, and *The Godfather*, parts I and II. That's about it for 'modern' ones, too. I would watch *Amadeus* again, but nobody ever runs it here on American TV. It was also the last movie I paid to watch in a theater. Movie theaters killed themselves off with the crappy narrow uncomfortable seats.

I don't watch much TV at all, just a couple f the talent shows, and rarely all of them. AGT and The Voice, mainly, and The English Baking Show when it's on.


----------



## esthermoon

I love old movies
For example a few weeks ago I watched this movie 

島津保次郎 - 隣りの八重ちゃん/Yasujiro Shimazu - Our Neighbor, Miss Yae(1934) - YouTube

Likely for me there are English subs


----------



## Picaro

esthermoon said:


> I love old movies
> For example a few weeks ago I watched this movie
> 
> 島津保次郎 - 隣りの八重ちゃん/Yasujiro Shimazu - Our Neighbor, Miss Yae(1934) - YouTube
> 
> Likely for me there are English subs



Do you mean 'Lucky for me ...' ?


----------



## esthermoon

Is "likely for me" not correct? 
I thought it was ok!


----------



## Picaro

esthermoon said:


> Is "likely for me" not correct?
> I thought it was ok!



I think 'lucky' is the slang word you're looking for, given the usage context, is all. Just trying to help with your language usage, not being critical or trolling. 'Likely' doesn't fit, and I noticed it in another post of yours as well, same word and oddness in context, so I thought I would mention it to you.


----------



## koshergrl

Ew Picaro quit hitting on her


----------



## Picaro

koshergrl said:


> Ew Picaro quit hitting on her



lol I'm not. I'm polite to other polite posters, regardless of gender, and will happily troll trolls of either gender as well.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Audiences younger than mayb 30 are used to quick changes and short scenes. You can hear how differently they look at films by their reaction to something like 2001: A Space Oddity. Most of them say it is endlessly boring and they don't understand why scenes like the spacecraft docking with the space station are so long. 

As with modern pop music art has taken a back seat in a big way with films and music today, in favor of making a lot of money fast. Everything in movies today has to be frantic action on screen almost the entire movie. I find it ludicrous. Life is not like that and it creates a false impression that if a movie isn't action and movement every moment then it's 'boring'. I feel sorry for audiences today that are stuck in this paradigm.


----------



## Picaro

Movies, and most music as well, has always been about the money, and with pop, rock, and movies, it's aimed at those with low tastes and disposable incomes, like adolescents and teenagers. this isn't a new thing. Balzac wrote for money, Picasso painted for those with money, and Mozart composed for those with money. The myth of the 'principled artist starving rather than selling out' is just sarcasm and a hoax.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Picaro said:


> Movies, and most music as well, has always been about the money, and with pop, rock, and movies, it's aimed at those with low tastes and disposable incomes, like adolescents and teenagers. this isn't a new thing. Balzac wrote for money, Picasso painted for those with money, and Mozart composed for those with money. The myth of the 'principled artist starving rather than selling out' is just sarcasm and a hoax.



Some did some didn't. No one said ALL artists are starving, but many start from nothing.


----------



## Picaro

Most of those who are starving are just bad at it, that's all, plus there is a glut in the arts markets of all kinds, and it weeds out the hobbyists.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Not true, many great artists never sold a painting in their life. It was only after their death that their genius was realized and their work revered. Things like self-publishing on the net have shown many brilliant people just need exposure to enough of the public to succeed. Rather odd that anyone would make a blanket statement about art of all things.


----------



## Picaro

IsaacNewton said:


> Not true, many great artists never sold a painting in their life. It was only after their death that their genius was realized and their work revered. Things like self-publishing on the net have shown many brilliant people just need exposure to enough of the public to succeed. Rather odd that anyone would make a blanket statement about art of all things.



The reality is what gets 'famous' and expensive has far more to do with fads and fashion and promotion as much in art as it does in rock and roll. What you're talking about is based on the same things. Someone like Mozart would experiments with music for his own amusement, and occasionally some of it would become popular, but not often, and he would still pay the bills by playing what brought in the patrons and paying customers. That is the case whether it be writing, painting, dance, film, or any other art. At least Picasso was frank about it all, and had no qualms about saying it was all ridiculous.

The art business is indeed a business, and its underside is about massive tax avoidance schemes more than anything else, which is why there are those 'alleged 'geniuses discovered after they're dead' rackets, and some are just silly; they become 'valuable' because some rich wife of a billionaire and head of some pretentious 'high society' network decides she likes Bennie the Shoe Shine guy's doodles or something and suddenly a horde of sycophants pop up touting Bennie ans the greatest genius since Van Gogh, and prices go through the roof on the word of some 'professional appraisers', and some rich guy gets to write off his 'donations' of Bennie's soup stained stick cartoons his wife paid $100 bucks  for millions off his tax bill, and everybody gushes over what a wonderful 'patron of the Arts' they are. Van Gogh's painting is garbage, by the way, and isn't in any way 'genius' or even half-assed decent craftmanship, yet idiot and morons will babble endlessly about it as it it's serious stuff, meanwhile a John Singer Sergeant  is barely noted by the public any more, and he's one of the very best of the late 19th century, for example. Modern 'art' is mostly hoax and con artistry and scams, little of it is 'genius' or 'brilliant', it's is essentially all just entertainment, and unimportant and forgettable, and the dealers and insiders who curate the museums know it and laugh at the gullible who routinely fall for it. 

You buy very good and well crafted pieces much better than what many of the 'famous geniuses' ever produced at sane prices, but if you shop at galleries or 'art fairs' you will find them among a lot of scammers and trust fund stoner poseurs.


----------



## Tilly

OMG I'm watching the funniest film - Overboard!


----------



## Tilly

Tilly said:


> OMG I'm watching the funniest film - Overboard!


A falsetto child?
Lol 
Goldie Hawn is the best.


----------



## Tilly

Tilly said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm watching the funniest film - Overboard!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> A falsetto child?
> Lol
> I prepared and handled RAW food?
> Lol
> Goldie Hawn is the best
Click to expand...


----------



## esthermoon

Tilly said:


> OMG I'm watching the funniest film - Overboard!


Couldn't find the full movie. Just clips!


----------



## BlueGin

Just watched the 1932 version last night.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Tilly said:


> OMG I'm watching the funniest film - Overboard!



I also suggest another Goldie Hawn movie called Protocol. Not on anyone's A list but apropos at the moment. A light movie with a heavy hitting message.


----------



## esthermoon

I watched the movie "The Parallax View" a few weeks ago 
It's a good movie. Some kind of espionage and conspiracy movie.
I found the full movie on emule.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



I watched this the other day, it's a Pre-Code film and a good adaption of "A Study In Scarlet", this with Reginald Owen as Sherlock Holmes and Warburton Gamble as Dr. Watson, it was made in 1933 and directed by Edwin L. Marin.

A Study in Scarlet (1933 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, it's a good print and is one hour and eleven minutes in duration.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

esthermoon said:


> I watched the movie "The Parallax View" a few weeks ago
> It's a good movie. Some kind of espionage and conspiracy movie.
> I found the full movie on emule.



"The Parallax View" this is an excellent film.


----------



## Tom Horn

Bogart as Sam Spade, SanFran detective looking for a falcon statue covered with jewels....John Huston director, from 1941:






Hi Lucy!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tom Horn said:


> Bogart as Sam Spade, SanFran detective looking for a falcon statue covered with jewels....John Huston director, from 1941:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lucy!



"The Maltese Falcon" this is a great film 

*"Hi Lucy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
*
Hello Tom* *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



On Friday night I watched "He Walked By Night" made in 1948 and starring Richard Basehart, Scott Brady, Whit Bissell and Jack Webb and directed by Alfred L. Werker.

He Walked by Night - Wikipedia

Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and eighteen minutes.


Last night Saturday, I watched "The Big Combo" made in 1955 and starring Richard Conte, Cornel Wilde, Brian Donlevy, Jean Wallace, Lee Van Cleef and Earl Holliman and directed by Joseph H. Lewis.

The Big Combo - Wikipedia

Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and twenty seven minutes.


----------



## MikeK

Thank you, Lucy.  Nice of you to take the time to post these "oldies," some of which have a charm of their own.

I am particularly fond of all the original Sherlock Holmes movies with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce.  I find the recent attempts to capitalize on the appeal of these originals with new technicolor versions featuring Benedict Cumberbatch and Robert Downey (!) as Sherlock to be as comparable as tarnished brass and polished gold.

If you like old movies, do you have access to TCM (Turner Classic Movies)?  Because they show nothing but oldies.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



Because Hollywood sucks. Last decent movie I saw was probably 9 years ago.

They just suck, plain and simple.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Tilly said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm watching the funniest film - Overboard!
> 
> 
> 
> A falsetto child?
> Lol
> Goldie Hawn is the best.
Click to expand...

Wildcats?

Whaddaya say?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MikeK said:


> Thank you, Lucy.  Nice of you to take the time to post these "oldies," some of which have a charm of their own.
> 
> I am particularly fond of all the original Sherlock Holmes movies with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce.  I find the recent attempts to capitalize on the appeal of these originals with new technicolor versions featuring Benedict Cumberbatch and Robert Downey (!) as Sherlock to be as comparable as tarnished brass and polished gold.
> 
> If you like old movies, do you have access to TCM (Turner Classic Movies)?  Because they show nothing but oldies.



*"Thank you, Lucy. Nice of you to take the time to post these "oldies," some of which have a charm of their own."*

I love old films, I think they have a charm and a sophistication and a depth that new films not only don't have, but cannot have.

*"I am particularly fond of all the original Sherlock Holmes movies with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce. I find the recent attempts to capitalize on the appeal of these originals with new technicolor versions featuring Benedict Cumberbatch and Robert Downey (!) as Sherlock to be as comparable as tarnished brass and polished gold."*

I like the Sherlock Holmes films with Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, they are Holmes and Watson, I've not seen the Benedict Cumberbatch and Robert Downey ones you refer to, I don't think I will because as I say Rathbone and Bruce are Holmes and Watson.

Two of my favourite Sherlock Holmes films with Rathbone and Bruce are "The House of Fear" made in 1945, the full film, the duration is one hour and nine minutes.


Also "Terror By Night" made in 1946, the full film, the duration is fifty nine minutes.


*If you like old movies, do you have access to TCM (Turner Classic Movies)? Because they show nothing but oldies.*

This I think is similar to TNT Film, when I was in America I think I saw TCM, also in Norway when I have visited Mr. Lucy's family there is TCM, most of the old films I remember seem to be Warners Bros. and MGM, I don't think any Paramount, Columbia etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Hollywood sucks. Last decent movie I saw was probably 9 years ago.
> 
> They just suck, plain and simple.
Click to expand...


What is referred to as Old Hollywood was as different to Hollyweird as Earth is to Mars, I think from say 1926-1956 was the greatest of Old Hollywood, so many excellent films made with brilliant actors and actresses.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like Sargeant York.


----------



## esthermoon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday night I watched "He Walked By Night" made in 1948 and starring Richard Basehart, Scott Brady, Whit Bissell and Jack Webb and directed by Alfred L. Werker.
> 
> He Walked by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and eighteen minutes.
> 
> 
> Last night Saturday, I watched "The Big Combo" made in 1955 and starring Richard Conte, Cornel Wilde, Brian Donlevy, Jean Wallace, Lee Van Cleef and Earl Holliman and directed by Joseph H. Lewis.
> 
> The Big Combo - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and twenty seven minutes.
Click to expand...

Thank you Lucy! I've already seen "He walked by night" but I didn't know anything about "The Big Combo".
Now I'm gonna watch it


----------



## Marion Morrison

"To kill a mockingbird"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The Strange Love of Martha Ivers" made in 1946 and starring Barbara Stanwyck, Van Heflin, Lizabeth Scott, Kirk Douglas and Judith Anderson and directed by Lewis Milestone.

The Strange Love of Martha Ivers - Wikipedia

Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and fifty one minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"They Made Me A Fugitive", this is an exceptionally good English film noir, made in 1947 and starring Trevor Howard, Sally Gray, Rene Ray and Griffith Jones and directed by Alberto Cavalcanti.

They Made Me a Fugitive - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and forty minutes. It is named on YouTube "I Became A Criminal" this is the American name for this film, but it's official title is "They Made Me A Fugitive"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



I watched this film the other night "Johnny Apollo" made in 1940 and starring Tyrone Power looking as ever ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS AND DELICIOUS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Sigh*, Dorothy Lamour, Edward Arnold, Lloyd Nolan and Lionel Atwill and directed by Henry Hathaway.

Johnny Apollo (film) - Wikipedia

Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and thirty four minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



The other night I watched "Hell Is A City" made in 1960 and starring Stanley Baker, John Crawford, Donald Pleasence, Maxine Audley, Billie Whitelaw and Vanda Godsell and directed by Val Guest.

Hell Is a City - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty two minutes.


----------



## MaryL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


The internet killed the video star.


----------



## Darkwind

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


My wife loves all the old 40's, 50's, and early 60's movies.  She is particularly fond of Cary Grant.  She just loves his sarcasm. 

Me, if a movie isn't R-rated, it's hardly worth watching.  However, for the good stuff (Star Trek, Star Wars, and the Marvel movies, and other assorted greats -- I tolerate their lack of boobage....

I will say, however;  Deadpool was surprisingly delicious as I love Me some Marena Baccarin, even if she wasn't full frontal.  Ha!

I never read any of the comic books so I do enjoy the Marvel stuff and I like the X-men franchise too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



The other night I watched "23 Paces To Baker Street" made in 1956 and starring Van Johnson, Vera Miles, Cecil Parker, Maurice Denham and Liam Redmond and directed by Henry Hathaway.

23 Paces to Baker Street - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and thirty eight minutes.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


Do you watch svengoolie? He plays old movies like the original Dracula. It was so funny the little guy went to the castle and he was so unsuspecting and the scene seemed so gay to me even up until the scene where the guy was all of the sudden sleeping and Dracula was about to bite his neck.

I thought maybe back then the people wouldn't have seen it as gay but they did. After the movie came out executives decided from then on Dracula would only attack women. 

It really did seem like Dracula was flirting with the guy. If it weren't Dracula and two guys were having that weird and awkward conversation you'd think they were gay. Then it looked like Dracula was going in for a kiss not a bite. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Darkwind said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves all the old 40's, 50's, and early 60's movies.  She is particularly fond of Cary Grant.  She just loves his sarcasm.
> 
> Me, if a movie isn't R-rated, it's hardly worth watching.  However, for the good stuff (Star Trek, Star Wars, and the Marvel movies, and other assorted greats -- I tolerate their lack of boobage....
> 
> I will say, however;  Deadpool was surprisingly delicious as I love Me some Marena Baccarin, even if she wasn't full frontal.  Ha!
> 
> I never read any of the comic books so I do enjoy the Marvel stuff and I like the X-men franchise too.
Click to expand...

Did you see Brimstone where Dakota fanning plays a prostitute? I love the scene where she's getting railed doggy style. You'll never see Betty Davis getting railed doggy style


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch svengoolie? He plays old movies like the original Dracula. It was so funny the little guy went to the castle and he was so unsuspecting and the scene seemed so gay to me even up until the scene where the guy was all of the sudden sleeping and Dracula was about to bite his neck.
> 
> I thought maybe back then the people wouldn't have seen it as gay but they did. After the movie came out executives decided from then on Dracula would only attack women.
> 
> It really did seem like Dracula was flirting with the guy. If it weren't Dracula and two guys were having that weird and awkward conversation you'd think they were gay. Then it looked like Dracula was going in for a kiss not a bite. Lol
Click to expand...


I have never heard of Svengoolie.

I love the original "Dracula" film.

Where have you been Bobo? I haven't noticed you around too much, or perhaps you've been in threads that I wasn't in.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch svengoolie? He plays old movies like the original Dracula. It was so funny the little guy went to the castle and he was so unsuspecting and the scene seemed so gay to me even up until the scene where the guy was all of the sudden sleeping and Dracula was about to bite his neck.
> 
> I thought maybe back then the people wouldn't have seen it as gay but they did. After the movie came out executives decided from then on Dracula would only attack women.
> 
> It really did seem like Dracula was flirting with the guy. If it weren't Dracula and two guys were having that weird and awkward conversation you'd think they were gay. Then it looked like Dracula was going in for a kiss not a bite. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Svengoolie.
> 
> I love the original "Dracula" film.
> 
> Where have you been Bobo? I haven't noticed you around too much, or perhaps you've been in threads that I wasn't in.
Click to expand...

Yes I've been a two issue or topic guy lately. Religion and trump. 

Svengoolie is on an obscure free channel. Channel 4.3. Svengoolie is a cheesy host dressed like Dracula. Remember sir graves? Or Elvira? Did she show scary movies?

Remember Ted Kennedy or bill Kennedy? I hated the movies he played but I was a kid in the 70s. I'd probably love them now.


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter

I like a lot of old films. As a kid, my dad used to show me the old, black and white King Kong, Clash of the Titans, Charlie Chaplin movies, etc.

As I got older, I discovered movies like One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Apocalypse Now, Chinatown, On the Waterfront, etc. 

The one old film I really don't care for is Citizen Kane. I totally understand its importance in cinema history and how groundbreaking it was when it came out, but so many  movies have done what it does better since then that I don't care for the movie. 

IMO, the 70's was possibly the best decade for films whereas current TV is the best TV has ever been.


----------



## Darkwind

sealybobo said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves all the old 40's, 50's, and early 60's movies.  She is particularly fond of Cary Grant.  She just loves his sarcasm.
> 
> Me, if a movie isn't R-rated, it's hardly worth watching.  However, for the good stuff (Star Trek, Star Wars, and the Marvel movies, and other assorted greats -- I tolerate their lack of boobage....
> 
> I will say, however;  Deadpool was surprisingly delicious as I love Me some Marena Baccarin, even if she wasn't full frontal.  Ha!
> 
> I never read any of the comic books so I do enjoy the Marvel stuff and I like the X-men franchise too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see Brimstone where Dakota fanning plays a prostitute? I love the scene where she's getting railed doggy style. You'll never see Betty Davis getting railed doggy style
Click to expand...

What?   Link please.....


----------



## Darkwind

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch svengoolie? He plays old movies like the original Dracula. It was so funny the little guy went to the castle and he was so unsuspecting and the scene seemed so gay to me even up until the scene where the guy was all of the sudden sleeping and Dracula was about to bite his neck.
> 
> I thought maybe back then the people wouldn't have seen it as gay but they did. After the movie came out executives decided from then on Dracula would only attack women.
> 
> It really did seem like Dracula was flirting with the guy. If it weren't Dracula and two guys were having that weird and awkward conversation you'd think they were gay. Then it looked like Dracula was going in for a kiss not a bite. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Svengoolie.
> 
> I love the original "Dracula" film.
> 
> Where have you been Bobo? I haven't noticed you around too much, or perhaps you've been in threads that I wasn't in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've been a two issue or topic guy lately. Religion and trump.
> 
> Svengoolie is on an obscure free channel. Channel 4.3. Svengoolie is a cheesy host dressed like Dracula. Remember sir graves? Or Elvira? Did she show scary movies?
> 
> Remember Ted Kennedy or bill Kennedy? I hated the movies he played but I was a kid in the 70s. I'd probably love them now.
Click to expand...

Elvira was the horror film version of Mystery Science Theater 3000.  lol


----------



## Boss

Here is a REAL GOOD resource for old films available online for free. You can download them directly. Lots of GREAT films from the past...

The Actors, Characters and Directors

I personally haven't watched television in over 5 years. I download everything or watch online. I have about a terabyte of old movies archived and a ton of DVDs. About the only thing I don't really care for are silent films and subtitles. I have to be in the mood for crime drama or film noir type stuff. My MAIN enjoyment is old British comedy.... Not Monty Python... OLDER.

A recent discovery, someone I had never heard of before about a year ago, is Will Hay. His movies are priceless gems of comedy gold. Especially his work with Moore Marriott and Graham Moffatt. Together, they are in league with the Marx Brothers or any other comedy team you can name. The comedy is timeless and you can tell they had a remarkable influence on those who followed. Many of their skits have a familiarity to them.


*Oh, Mr. Porter!*  is probably the best of the Will Hay movies.


*Windbag the Sailor*  is another outstanding offering.

Another great from that era is George Formby. He was a famous uke player and comedian of the times and the first time I watched his films it kept seeming like his songs were so familiar sounding and I couldn't place where I had heard these melodies... it bothered me and I really started to do some research into him. Come to find out, he was a heavy influence on George Harrison and much of his songwriting.

All of Formby's movies follow the same general theme. He is the gormless underdog who ends up with the girl in the end. There are always a couple of songs with the uke. Many of these were made during the war years so they have a military theme... he's in the army or navy, etc.  Here is one where he plays just a handyman who is an artist. Very good movie:


_*Much Too Shy *_featuring his co-star, Jimmy Clitheroe. Jimmy had that 'disease' which caused him to look like a child almost his entire life. In this film he plays Formby's little brother who is supposedly about 12 years old... the actor is actually older than the leading lady who is in her 20s.

Another interesting note: Many of Formby's songs were banned by the BBC for being "too suggestive" ....it's really interesting because they sound so innocent by today's standards. He just had a way of 'double entendre' that was sometimes hard to catch. 

_Talk of invasion, she wasn't afraid, she winked her eye at me and murmured "come on, invade!"_  -lyric from "Get Cracking"​
Finally, The Huggetts movies... (there were 3) This is the first, _*Here Come the Huggetts *_featuring a young Petula Clark.


----------



## sealybobo

Darkwind said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife loves all the old 40's, 50's, and early 60's movies.  She is particularly fond of Cary Grant.  She just loves his sarcasm.
> 
> Me, if a movie isn't R-rated, it's hardly worth watching.  However, for the good stuff (Star Trek, Star Wars, and the Marvel movies, and other assorted greats -- I tolerate their lack of boobage....
> 
> I will say, however;  Deadpool was surprisingly delicious as I love Me some Marena Baccarin, even if she wasn't full frontal.  Ha!
> 
> I never read any of the comic books so I do enjoy the Marvel stuff and I like the X-men franchise too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you see Brimstone where Dakota fanning plays a prostitute? I love the scene where she's getting railed doggy style. You'll never see Betty Davis getting railed doggy style
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What?   Link please.....
Click to expand...

You got to see the movie.


----------



## my2¢

Thanks for the resource Boss.  For the last few weeks I've been hitting YouTube more than Netflix and Amazon Prime but it has been hit-or-miss. 

Grief Street (1931) –

​
This one is a who done it.

It has no opening credits listing "the players" but I spotted one actor that I recognized, his performance had me saying to myself, “Good Grief, Street”.   (9:03 to 10:50 mark in the above).​
Radio Cab Murder (1954) -

​
An import from England.​
The Mob (1951) -


Broderick Crawford as an uncover cop hitting the docks as a longshoreman.  Don't buy the Charles Bronson line, he wasn't even credited in the movie and if he would have been they would have listed him as Charles Buchinsky​The Flim Flam Man (1967)


I searched for this George C Scott movie for years-and-years and was never able to find it until about a month ago.​


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



Because fuck Hollywood, that's why.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

my2¢ said:


> Thanks for the resource Boss.  For the last few weeks I've been hitting YouTube more than Netflix and Amazon Prime but it has been hit-or-miss.
> 
> Grief Street (1931) –
> 
> ​
> This one is a who done it.
> 
> It has no opening credits listing "the players" but I spotted one actor that I recognized, his performance had me saying to myself, “Good Grief, Street”.   (9:03 to 10:50 mark in the above).​
> Radio Cab Murder (1954) -
> 
> ​
> An import from England.​
> The Mob (1951) -
> 
> 
> Broderick Crawford as an uncover cop hitting the docks as a longshoreman.  Don't buy the Charles Bronson line, he wasn't even credited in the movie and if he would have been they would have listed him as Charles Buchinsky​The Flim Flam Man (1967)
> 
> 
> I searched for this George C Scott movie for years-and-years and was never able to find it until about a month ago.​



*"It has no opening credits listing "the players" but I spotted one actor that I recognized, his performance had me saying to myself, “Good Grief, Street”.   (9:03 to 10:50 mark in the above)."
*
That actor is Walter Brennan.

*"Grief Street"*

*Cast*

Barbara Kent as Jean Royce
John Holland as Jim Ryan
Dorothy Christy as Mrs. Alvin Merle aka Ethel Wynn
Crauford Kent as Alvin Merle
Lillian Rich as Pamela Gregory
James P. Burtis as Police Sgt. Jardine
Larry Steers as Ralph Burns
Lloyd Whitlock as Frank Murray
Lafe McKee as Michael - Stage Doorman
Creighton Hale as Ted
Raymond Largay as Police Capt. Blake
Walter Brennan as Walt
Grief Street - Wikipedia

I like all these Pre-Code films, I've never seen "Grief Street" before so I'll watch it, thanks.

Pre-Code Hollywood - Wikipedia


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you watch svengoolie? He plays old movies like the original Dracula. It was so funny the little guy went to the castle and he was so unsuspecting and the scene seemed so gay to me even up until the scene where the guy was all of the sudden sleeping and Dracula was about to bite his neck.
> 
> I thought maybe back then the people wouldn't have seen it as gay but they did. After the movie came out executives decided from then on Dracula would only attack women.
> 
> It really did seem like Dracula was flirting with the guy. If it weren't Dracula and two guys were having that weird and awkward conversation you'd think they were gay. Then it looked like Dracula was going in for a kiss not a bite. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have never heard of Svengoolie.
> 
> I love the original "Dracula" film.
> 
> Where have you been Bobo? I haven't noticed you around too much, or perhaps you've been in threads that I wasn't in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I've been a two issue or topic guy lately. Religion and trump.
> 
> Svengoolie is on an obscure free channel. Channel 4.3. Svengoolie is a cheesy host dressed like Dracula. Remember sir graves? Or Elvira? Did she show scary movies?
> 
> Remember Ted Kennedy or bill Kennedy? I hated the movies he played but I was a kid in the 70s. I'd probably love them now.
Click to expand...


Svengoolie is a wanna-be Dr. Paul Bearer.


----------



## Flopper

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


*I wondered that many times and now I think I have the answer. Young people who are the primary movie goers today are basically interested in the here and now.  What occurred before they were born is history and what occurred 50 or 60 years ago is ancient history.  If the movie isn't made for modern audiences, it's a tough sell.    Secondly, it's difficult for them to relate to many of the themes and events depicted in older movies.  For example in Guys and Dolls, my grandson couldn't understand why the police let people dance in the street.  A pirate movie was just plain boring to the kids because the sword play seemed silly.  My grand daughter couldn't understand why a teenage girl didn't just ask a guy to the prom.   Lastly, many older movies are overacted by current standards and many contain dialog that young people don't really understand for example:
"Someone dropped a dime on him"
"You sound like a broken record"
"Don't touch that dial"
"One lump or two"
"Let's head'em off at the pass"
"Those rabbit ears don't cut it"
"Who's on first"
"Get while gettings good.  It's 23 skidoo for me.

I hate to say it but except for some of the timeless classics, most old movies are for old folks like me.*


----------



## Flopper

Compost said:


> I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome...
> 
> I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.


*Jeremy Brett and Basil Rathbone are IMHO, the best Sherlock Homes.  *


----------



## Flopper

MaryL said:


> 35 mm film projectors are hard to find. Let alone the reels. I just got through watching "Saharah" with Bogart, I really enjoyed that. On broadcast TV. And there was a movie called "Suddenly" with Sinatra  as a presidential assassin.


*Sahara is one of the better Bogie movies.   However, I like Casablanca and Key Largo better. *


----------



## Flopper

*Call Northside 777 - Jimmy Stewart.  Interesting and based on a true story.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Kiss of Death" made in 1947 starring Richard Widmark, Victor Mature, Brian Donlevy, Coleen Gray and Karl Malden and directed by Henry Hathaway.

This was Richard Widmark's first film, his character Tommy Udo is one of the great psychopaths of Cinema and Widmark plays Tommy Udo with great and chilling effect.

Kiss of Death (1947 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration is one hour and thirty nine minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Flopper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 mm film projectors are hard to find. Let alone the reels. I just got through watching "Saharah" with Bogart, I really enjoyed that. On broadcast TV. And there was a movie called "Suddenly" with Sinatra  as a presidential assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sahara is one of the better Bogie movies.   However, I like Casablanca and Key Largo better. *
Click to expand...


My favourite Humphrey Bogart film is "Key Largo", I also like "The Roaring Twenties" (1939), "High Sierra" (1941), "The Maltese Falcon" (1941), "The Big Sleep" (1946), "Dead Reckoning" (1947), "The Two Mrs. Carrolls"(1947), "The Enforcer" (1951) and "The Harder They Fall" (1956) which was Bogart's last film.


----------



## esthermoon

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 mm film projectors are hard to find. Let alone the reels. I just got through watching "Saharah" with Bogart, I really enjoyed that. On broadcast TV. And there was a movie called "Suddenly" with Sinatra  as a presidential assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sahara is one of the better Bogie movies.   However, I like Casablanca and Key Largo better. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My favourite Humphrey Bogart film is "Key Largo", I also like "The Roaring Twenties" (1939), "High Sierra" (1941), "The Maltese Falcon" (1941), "The Big Sleep" (1946), "Dead Reckoning" (1947), "The Two Mrs. Carrolls"(1947), "The Enforcer" (1951) and "The Harder They Fall" (1956) which was Bogart's last film.
Click to expand...

I love "The Maltese Falcon" too! I've the DVD


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Flopper said:


> *Call Northside 777 - Jimmy Stewart.  Interesting and based on a true story.*



"Call Northside 777" is a brilliant film, another very good film directed by Henry Hathaway, Richard Conte is also excellent in it.

The film is based on the real life case of  Majczek and Marcinkiewicz in 1932:

Majczek and Marcinkiewicz - Wikipedia

Call Northside 777 - Wikipedia

"Call Northside 777" made in 1948 with James Stewart, Richard Conte, Lee J. Cobb and Helen Walker and directed by Henry Hathaway.

Here is the full film, if anyone wants to watch it, it's highly recommended that you do, the duration of the film is one hour and forty six minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Brute Force" made in 1947 and starring Burt Lancaster, Hume Cronyn, Charles Bickford and Yvonne De Carlo and directed by Jules Dassin.

Brute Force (1947 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty eight minutes.


"Dear Murderer" also made in 1947 and starring Dennis Price, Greta Gynt, Eric Portman and Jack Warner and directed by Arthur Crabtree.

Dear Murderer - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Flopper said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 mm film projectors are hard to find. Let alone the reels. I just got through watching "Saharah" with Bogart, I really enjoyed that. On broadcast TV. And there was a movie called "Suddenly" with Sinatra  as a presidential assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sahara is one of the better Bogie movies.   However, I like Casablanca and Key Largo better. *
Click to expand...


Another good Humphrey Bogart film.

"Deadline - U.S.A" made in 1952 and starring of course Humphrey Bogart, Kim Hunter, Ethel Barrymore, Ed Begley and Paul Stewart and directed by Richard Brooks.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadline_–_U.S.A.

Here is the film trailer.


Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and twenty seven minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"And Then There Were None" made in 1945 and starring Barry Fitzgerald, Walter Huston, Roland Young, June Duprez, Louis Hayward and C. Aubrey Smith and directed by René Clair.

And Then There Were None (1945 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty six minutes.


----------



## BlueGin

I have watched two recently....


----------



## BlueGin

Both with Cornel Wilde. He was a beautiful man.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


Because the older films were about plot and dialog. Today's it's nonstop cartoon action to keep the millennials happy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Haunted Honeymoon" made in 1940 starring Robert Montgomery, Constance Cummings, Robert Newton, Leslie Banks and directed by Arthur B. Woods.

Busman's Honeymoon (film) - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty nine minutes.

I can only find the full film in this sequence of six segments each in total the duration is fifteen minutes, weird, not sure why, but it's the only version of the full film.

"Haunted Honeymoon" Part 1 of 6:


"Haunted Honeymoon" Part 2 of 6:


"Haunted Honeymoon" Part 3 of 6:


"Haunted Honeymoon" Part 4 of 6:

Haunted Honeymoon 1940 - part 4 of 6

"Haunted Honeymoon" Part 5 of 6:

Haunted Honeymoon 1940 - part 5 of 6

"Haunted Honeymoon" Part 6 of 6:

Haunted Honeymoon 1940 - part 6 of 6


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the older films were about plot and dialog. Today's it's nonstop cartoon action to keep the millennials happy.
Click to expand...


I agree, however I am a Millennial and I've always preferred old films, they have more character, depth, charm and atmosphere.

I do like new films, mainly Art House Films, I hate any Blockbuster type film, those are the sort of cartoon action I think you refer to.

I've also got my youngest brother aged 10 years old interested in old black and white detective films now.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the older films were about plot and dialog. Today's it's nonstop cartoon action to keep the millennials happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, however I am a Millennial and I've always preferred old films, they have more character, depth, charm and atmosphere.
> 
> I do like new films, mainly Art House Films, I hate any Blockbuster type film, those are the sort of cartoon action I think you refer to.
> 
> I've also got my youngest brother aged 10 years old interested in old black and white detective films now.
Click to expand...

Just bought The General. Silent film by Buster Keaton on the Great Train Robbery of the Civil War. Funny but also happens to be historically accurate.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the older films were about plot and dialog. Today's it's nonstop cartoon action to keep the millennials happy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, however I am a Millennial and I've always preferred old films, they have more character, depth, charm and atmosphere.
> 
> I do like new films, mainly Art House Films, I hate any Blockbuster type film, those are the sort of cartoon action I think you refer to.
> 
> I've also got my youngest brother aged 10 years old interested in old black and white detective films now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just bought The General. Silent film by Buster Keaton on the Great Train Robbery of the Civil War. Funny but also happens to be historically accurate.
Click to expand...


The latest film I bought is "The Uninvited" made in 1944 and starring Ray Milland, Gail Russell, Donald Crisp and Ruth Hussey and directed by Lewis Allen.

It's a very atmospheric ghost story.

The Uninvited (1944 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


----------



## Boss

I've always thought it was interesting how we distinguish between a "film" and a "movie". You never hear someone ask, "Have you seen the new Batman film?"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Town on Trial" made in 1957 and starring John Mills, Charles Coburn, Fay Compton, Barbara Bates, Derek Farr, Alec McCowan and Geoffrey Keen and directed by John Guillermin.

Town on Trial - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty six minutes.


----------



## Flopper

Weatherman2020 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the older films were about plot and dialog. Today's it's nonstop cartoon action to keep the millennials happy.
Click to expand...

*Yep. In those days we couldn't shot tidal waves rushing down 5th Ave and a thousand screaming vampires taking over the capital in 3D and living color.  So we had to make movies that told stories with actors that crafted characters that seemed as real as life and delivered lines that we can still remember.

Reading the credits in old films, it's amazing how many great writers were writing scripts in those days, William Faulkner, Oscar Wilde, Arthur Miller, F. Scott Fitzgerald, John Steinbeck, Truman Capote, Raymond Chandler, etc.. *


----------



## esthermoon

An old horror movie "The Undying Monster" (1942)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The October Man" made in 1947 and starring John Mills, Joan Greenwood, Edward Chapman and Kay Walsh and directed by Roy Ward Baker.

The October Man - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty one minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Where The Sidewalk Ends" made in 1950 and starring Dana Andrews, Gene Tierney, Gary Merrill and Karl Malden and directed by Otto Preminger.

Where the Sidewalk Ends (film) - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty four minutes.


"Whirlpool" made in 1949 and starring Richard Conte, Gene Tierney, José Ferrer and Charles Bickford and directed by Otto Preminger.

Whirlpool (1949 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty seven minutes.

Whirlpool 1949 1080p BluRay x264 YIFY


----------



## Snouter

Just saw the 1957 Witness For The Prosecution the other day.  Awesome.  Charles Laughton was an acting genius.  Back in the day they had to memorize lines.  And a lot of them!  And say them as if they were their own words.  I am not sure if any MSM actor today who can do all that.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Double Indemnity" made in 1944 and starring Barbara Stanwyck, Fred MacMurray, Edward G. Robinson and Porter Hall and directed by Billy Wilder.

On a scale of 1 to 10 for brilliance "Double Indemnity" is an 11, it is my favourite American film noir.

Double Indemnity (film) - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


"Double Indemnity" the novella was written by James M. Cain (the film script was written by Raymond Chandler) but James M. Cain also wrote the book "The Postman Also Rings Twice" which was made into another brilliant film in 1946, I don't rate the remake in 1981 even though Jack Nicholson and Jessica Lange are very good, I don't approve of any remakes of films that were already brilliant to begin with.

"The Postman Always Rings Twice" made in 1946 and starring Lana Turner, John Garfield, Cecil Kellaway, Hume Cronyn and Leon Ames and directed by Tay Garnett.

The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


"The Woman In The Window" made in 1944 and starring Edward G. Robinson, Joan Bennett, Raymond Massey and Dan Duryea and directed by Fritz Lang.

The Woman in the Window - Wikipedia

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty nine minutes.


----------



## Flopper

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Double Indemnity" made in 1944 and starring Barbara Stanwyck, Fred MacMurray, Edward G. Robinson and Porter Hall and directed by Billy Wilder.
> 
> On a scale of 1 to 10 for brilliance "Double Indemnity" is an 11, it is my favourite American film noir.
> 
> Double Indemnity (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the original trailer.
> 
> 
> "Double Indemnity" the novella was written by James M. Cain (the film script was written by Raymond Chandler) but James M. Cain also wrote the book "The Postman Also Rings Twice" which was made into another brilliant film in 1946, I don't rate the remake in 1981 even though Jack Nicholson and Jessica Lange are very good, I don't approve of any remakes of films that were already brilliant to begin with.
> 
> "The Postman Always Rings Twice" made in 1946 and starring Lana Turner, John Garfield, Cecil Kellaway, Hume Cronyn and Leon Ames and directed by Tay Garnett.
> 
> The Postman Always Rings Twice (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the original trailer.
> 
> 
> "The Woman In The Window" made in 1944 and starring Edward G. Robinson, Joan Bennett, Raymond Massey and Dan Duryea and directed by Fritz Lang.
> 
> The Woman in the Window - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty nine minutes.
Click to expand...

*A good film.  You know movies like this in the 40's usually cost about a couple hundred thousand dollars. Citizen Kane cost about $600,000 By comparison, Star Wars, the Force Awakens cost 306 million.  I saw both movies last year.  I enjoyed this one more, because there was a real story and had characters one actually cared about.   So many current movies have cardboard characters with no depth that are more about blowing things up than people.  I guess back in the 40's it cost too much to blowup things and we didn't have computer graphics so we had to make movies about people that told a story.  *


----------



## Unkotare

Yeah, the classics are the best. Debby Does Babylon, The Best Little Whore House in Mesopotamia, Neanderthreesome, all timeless.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"My Man Godfrey" made in 1936 and starring William Powell, Carole Lombard, Alice Brady, Eugene Pallette and Gail Patrick and directed by Gregory La Cava.

My Man Godfrey - Wikipedia

I love William Powell and Carole Lombard, who were once married to each other from 1931-1933.

I hate any colourisation of old black and white films, an exception is "My Man Godfrey" which looks excellent colourised.

Here is the original trailer in black and white.


Here is the original trailer colourised.


Here is the full film in it's original black and white, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty four minutes.


Here is the full film colourised, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and thirty four minutes.

'My Man Godfrey' 1936 in colour


----------



## MaryL

We watch what we can, anyone have a movie projector and  actual FILMS? We are losing our old celluloid films every day, old kinesopes are disappearing too.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



This is especially for froggy 

"The Laurel-Hardy Murder Case" made in 1930 and starring Stan Laurel, Oliver Hardy, Stanley Blystone and Frank Austin and directed by James Parrott.

The Laurel-Hardy Murder Case - Wikipedia

Here is the full three-reel short, in excellent picture quality, the duration is thirty minutes.


----------



## froggy

The reason being b/w vs color


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"Now and Forever" made in 1934 and starring Gary Cooper, Carole Lombard, Shirley Temple, Sir Guy Standing and Charlotte Granville and directed by Henry Hathaway.

Now and Forever (1934 film) - Wikipedia

Gary Cooper looking gorgeous, Carole Lombard looking gorgeous, it's a very good film, don't let Shirley Temple being in it put you off, it's not a musical, Shirley doesn't go through the film at random moments singing things like "The Good Ship Lollipop", she only sings one song which thankfully is mercifully short.

I hate Shirley Temple films, I hate musicals in general. "Now and Forever" is completely a Gary Cooper and Carole Lombard film.

Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and twenty one minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Now and Forever" made in 1934 and starring Gary Cooper, Carole Lombard, Shirley Temple, Sir Guy Standing and Charlotte Granville and directed by Henry Hathaway.
> 
> Now and Forever (1934 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> Gary Cooper looking gorgeous, Carole Lombard looking gorgeous, it's a very good film, don't let Shirley Temple being in it put you off, it's not a musical, Shirley doesn't go through the film at random moments singing things like "The Good Ship Lollipop", she only sings one song which thankfully is mercifully short.
> 
> I hate Shirley Temple films, I hate musicals in general. "Now and Forever" is completely a Gary Cooper and Carole Lombard film.
> 
> Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and twenty one minutes.
Click to expand...


I adore Carole Lombard films, it's a tragedy that she died so young at the age of 33 years old and in such a horrific way.

This below is 16mm sans sound footage of the TWA Flight 3 plane crash aftermath, filmed on Mount Potosi, Nevada on the morning of January 17, 1942, the plane crashed into Mount Potosi the night before at approx 7.20PM, instantly killing all 22 people on board including Lombard and her mother Elizabeth Peters.

There is of course no footage of any bodies, but footage of the rescue teams and of body bags being literally pulled with ropes back up Mount Potosi.

The duration of this 16mm footage is five minutes and twenty nine seconds.


----------



## froggy

1946


----------



## Moonglow

This morning I have been watching The Bulldog Drummond series..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> This morning I have been watching The Bulldog Drummond series..



This is Ray Milland, I think he was only Bulldog Drummond once.

John Howard was Bulldog Drummond many times, Tom Conway (brother of George Sanders) did a few films, Walter Pidgeon was in one later film.


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I have been watching The Bulldog Drummond series..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Ray Milland, I think he was only Bulldog Drummond once.
> 
> John Howard was Bulldog Drummond many times, Tom Conway (brother of George Sanders) did a few films, Walter Pidgeon was in one later film.
Click to expand...

Yes, it ran for many years and had many different actors...The _Thin Man_ series is one of my favorite also...But I leave _Commander Cody_ alone..


----------



## Flopper

Boss said:


> I've always thought it was interesting how we distinguish between a "film" and a "movie". You never hear someone ask, "Have you seen the new Batman film?"


*Probably because 90% of movies today are digital, yet some directors still prefer film.  Star Wars: The force awakens was shot with film.

Ask my 12 year grandson if he has seen the new Batman film and he will likely give you a rather quizzical look. *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I have been watching The Bulldog Drummond series..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Ray Milland, I think he was only Bulldog Drummond once.
> 
> John Howard was Bulldog Drummond many times, Tom Conway (brother of George Sanders) did a few films, Walter Pidgeon was in one later film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it ran for many years and had many different actors...The _Thin Man_ series is one of my favorite also...But I leave _Commander Cody_ alone..
Click to expand...


I like "The Thin Man" series, I have a box set of all those films, I love William Powell.

The last two Thin Man films are not as good though, especially "Song of The Thin Man" the very last film.


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I have been watching The Bulldog Drummond series..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Ray Milland, I think he was only Bulldog Drummond once.
> 
> John Howard was Bulldog Drummond many times, Tom Conway (brother of George Sanders) did a few films, Walter Pidgeon was in one later film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it ran for many years and had many different actors...The _Thin Man_ series is one of my favorite also...But I leave _Commander Cody_ alone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like "The Thin Man" series, I have a box set of all those films, I love William Powell.
> 
> The last two Thin Man films are not as good though, especially "Song of The Thin Man" the very last film.
Click to expand...

It was almost a dozen years since the first one was made, and Powell was sick..He was diagnosed with cancer and going through treatment..


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I have been watching The Bulldog Drummond series..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Ray Milland, I think he was only Bulldog Drummond once.
> 
> John Howard was Bulldog Drummond many times, Tom Conway (brother of George Sanders) did a few films, Walter Pidgeon was in one later film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it ran for many years and had many different actors...The _Thin Man_ series is one of my favorite also...But I leave _Commander Cody_ alone..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like "The Thin Man" series, I have a box set of all those films, I love William Powell.
> 
> The last two Thin Man films are not as good though, especially "Song of The Thin Man" the very last film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was almost a dozen years since the first one was made, and Powell was sick..He was diagnosed with cancer and going through treatment..
Click to expand...


I was meaning that the last two films were not as good because the scripts, the storyline not as good, but yes there was a gap between the fourth film "Shadow of The Thin Man" in 1941 and the second to last film "The Thin Man Goes Home" in 1945 because Powell was not in good health, he did live until the mid 1980s though.

His son committed suicide in the late 1960s, I think by stabbing himself to death in the shower.


----------



## Flopper

froggy said:


> The reason being b/w vs color


*I have heard that many times from young people.  However, once you start exploring movies, both old and new, you find many films would lose their impact if shot in color and vice versa.  It would be hard to imagine, Citizen Kane, The Third Man, Grapes of Wrath, or The Longest Day shot in color. Similarly Gone with the Wind, Star Wars, Raise the Red Lantern, or Moods of Love would loose a lot had they been shot in BW. *


----------



## Boss

Flopper said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought it was interesting how we distinguish between a "film" and a "movie". You never hear someone ask, "Have you seen the new Batman film?"
> 
> 
> 
> *Probably because 90% of movies today are digital, yet some directors still prefer film.  Star Wars: The force awakens was shot with film.
> 
> Ask my 12 year grandson if he has seen the new Batman film and he will likely give you a rather quizzical look. *
Click to expand...

I don't think that's it at all, this predates digital. It's more of a highbrow thing... films are sophisticated, movies aren't.


----------



## Flopper

Boss said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boss said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought it was interesting how we distinguish between a "film" and a "movie". You never hear someone ask, "Have you seen the new Batman film?"
> 
> 
> 
> *Probably because 90% of movies today are digital, yet some directors still prefer film.  Star Wars: The force awakens was shot with film.
> 
> Ask my 12 year grandson if he has seen the new Batman film and he will likely give you a rather quizzical look. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that's it at all, this predates digital. It's more of a highbrow thing... films are sophisticated, movies aren't.
Click to expand...

*My point is that the word film is an obsolete term with youngsters.  As my grandson said, "I think film is something people long ago used in their cell phones to take pictures."  

I agree not being digital is not the reason young people reject old movies, although I'm not sure it has anything to do with being sophisticated.   I don't see anything sophisticated about most of the westerns and action movies of the 50's and 60's.

Most young people are primarily interested in what is popular in their generation, styles, language, music, movies, and the media.    The cinematic technology that is so typical of movies favored by the young today was not available 50 or 60 years ago.   Much of the terms, comments, and ideas are of a day long past and most young people do not related to it.  The skits in entertainment like Laugh In, Bob Hope Movies, and other comedies, goes right over their head.    In really old movies there is much over acting, probably a product of silent movies. To kids, this seems silly.  However, that does not mean some young people aren't interested in old movies because they are interested in what has come before them. *


----------



## froggy

They're all locked away in the salt mines.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The Nanny" made in 1965 and starring Bette Davis, James Villiers, Wendy Craig and Jill Bennett and directed by Seth Holt.

The Nanny (1965 film) - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and twenty nine minutes.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



"The Old Dark House" made in 1932 and starring Charles Laughton, Raymond Massey, Melvyn Douglas, Gloria Stuart, Boris Karloff, Ernest Thesiger and Lilian Bond and directed by James Whale.

The Old Dark House - Wikipedia

Here is the original trailer.


Here is the full film, in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is one hour and eleven minutes.


----------



## froggy

How many of you know this film with different actors?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Just wondering Lucy Hamilton,you know who this is I assume? did you used to watch this show?

something you have learned today that you never knew about me,thats a good pic of me.I look a lot like him.seriously.


----------



## Igrok_

There are some rankings of films, precisely rankings of "best of..." lists. One of them is top 100 movies according to BBC Culture. Top of them are old films, so you could use this list to look for a good ones.

Here it is:



> *The 100 greatest American films*
> 
> 100. Ace in the Hole (Billy Wilder, 1951)
> 99. 12 Years a Slave (Steve McQueen, 2013)
> 98. Heaven’s Gate (Michael Cimino, 1980)
> 97. Gone With the Wind (Victor Fleming, 1939)
> 96. The Dark Knight (Christopher Nolan, 2008)
> 95. Duck Soup (Leo McCarey, 1933)
> 94. 25th Hour (Spike Lee, 2002)
> 93. Mean Streets (Martin Scorsese, 1973)
> 92. The Night of the Hunter (Charles Laughton, 1955)
> 91. ET: The Extra-Terrestrial (Steven Spielberg, 1982)
> 90. Apocalypse Now (Francis Ford Coppola, 1979)
> 89. In a Lonely Place (Nicholas Ray, 1950)
> 88. West Side Story (Robert Wise and Jerome Robbins, 1961)
> 87. Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (Michel Gondry, 2004)
> 86. The Lion King (Roger Allers and Rob Minkoff, 1994)
> 85. Night of the Living Dead (George A Romero, 1968)
> 84. Deliverance (John Boorman, 1972)
> 83. Bringing Up Baby (Howard Hawks, 1938)
> 82. Raiders of the Lost Ark (Steven Spielberg, 1981)
> 81. Thelma & Louise (Ridley Scott, 1991)
> 80. Meet Me in St Louis (Vincente Minnelli, 1944)
> 79. The Tree of Life (Terrence Malick, 2011)
> 78. Schindler’s List (Steven Spielberg, 1993)
> 77. Stagecoach (John Ford, 1939)
> 76. The Empire Strikes Back (Irvin Kershner, 1980)
> 75. Close Encounters of the Third Kind (Steven Spielberg, 1977)
> 74. Forrest Gump (Robert Zemeckis, 1994)
> 73. Network (Sidney Lumet, 1976)
> 72. The Shanghai Gesture (Josef von Sternberg, 1941)
> 71. Groundhog Day (Harold Ramis, 1993)
> 70. The Band Wagon (Vincente Minnelli, 1953)
> 69. Koyaanisqatsi (Godfrey Reggio, 1982)
> 68. Notorious (Alfred Hitchcock, 1946)
> 67. Modern Times (Charlie Chaplin, 1936)
> 66. Red River (Howard Hawks, 1948)
> 65. The Right Stuff (Philip Kaufman, 1983)
> 64. Johnny Guitar (Nicholas Ray, 1954)
> 63. Love Streams (John Cassavetes, 1984)
> 62. The Shining (Stanley Kubrick, 1980)
> 61. Eyes Wide Shut (Stanley Kubrick, 1999)
> 60. Blue Velvet (David Lynch, 1986)
> 59. One Flew Over the Cuckoo’s Nest (Miloš Forman, 1975)
> 58. The Shop Around the Corner (Ernst Lubitsch, 1940)
> 57. Crimes and Misdemeanors (Woody Allen, 1989)
> 56. Back to the Future (Robert Zemeckis, 1985)
> 55. The Graduate (Mike Nichols, 1967)
> 54. Sunset Boulevard (Billy Wilder, 1950)
> 53. Grey Gardens (Albert and David Maysles, Ellen Hovde and Muffie Meyer, 1975)
> 52. The Wild Bunch (Sam Peckinpah, 1969)
> 51. Touch of Evil (Orson Welles, 1958)
> 50. His Girl Friday (Howard Hawks, 1940)
> 49. Days of Heaven (Terrence Malick, 1978)
> 48. A Place in the Sun (George Stevens, 1951)
> 47. Marnie (Alfred Hitchcock, 1964)
> 46. It’s a Wonderful Life (Frank Capra, 1946)
> 45. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance (John Ford, 1962)
> 44. Sherlock Jr (Buster Keaton, 1924)
> 43. Letter from an Unknown Woman (Max Ophüls, 1948)
> 42. Dr Strangelove (Stanley Kubrick, 1964)
> 41. Rio Bravo (Howard Hawks, 1959)
> 40. Meshes of the Afternoon (Maya Deren and Alexander Hammid, 1943)
> 39. The Birth of a Nation (DW Griffith, 1915)
> 38. Jaws (Steven Spielberg, 1975)
> 37. Imitation of Life (Douglas Sirk, 1959)
> 36. Star Wars (George Lucas, 1977)
> 35. Double Indemnity (Billy Wilder, 1944)
> 34. The Wizard of Oz (Victor Fleming, 1939)
> 33. The Conversation (Francis Ford Coppola, 1974)
> 32. The Lady Eve (Preston Sturges, 1941)
> 31. A Woman Under the Influence (John Cassavetes, 1974)
> 30. Some Like It Hot (Billy Wilder, 1959)
> 29. Raging Bull (Martin Scorsese, 1980)
> 28. Pulp Fiction (Quentin Tarantino, 1994)
> 27. Barry Lyndon (Stanley Kubrick, 1975)
> 26. Killer of Sheep (Charles Burnett, 1978)
> 25. Do the Right Thing (Spike Lee, 1989)
> 24. The Apartment (Billy Wilder, 1960)
> 23. Annie Hall (Woody Allen, 1977)
> 22. Greed (Erich von Stroheim, 1924)
> 21. Mulholland Drive (David Lynch, 2001)
> 20. Goodfellas (Martin Scorsese, 1990)
> 19. Taxi Driver (Martin Scorsese, 1976)
> 18. City Lights (Charlie Chaplin, 1931)
> 17. The Gold Rush (Charlie Chaplin, 1925)
> 16. McCabe & Mrs Miller (Robert Altman, 1971)
> 15. The Best Years of Our Lives (William Wyler, 1946)
> 14. Nashville (Robert Altman, 1975)
> 13. North by Northwest (Alfred Hitchcock, 1959)
> 12. Chinatown (Roman Polanski, 1974)
> 11. The Magnificent Ambersons (Orson Welles, 1942)
> 10. The Godfather Part II (Francis Ford Coppola, 1974)
> 9. Casablanca (Michael Curtiz, 1942)
> 8. Psycho (Alfred Hitchcock, 1960)
> 7. Singin’ in the Rain (Stanley Donen and Gene Kelly, 1952)
> 6. Sunrise (FW Murnau, 1927)
> 5. The Searchers (John Ford, 1956)
> 4. 2001: A Space Odyssey (Stanley Kubrick, 1968)
> 3. Vertigo (Alfred Hitchcock, 1958)
> 2. The Godfather (Francis Ford Coppola, 1972)
> 1. Citizen Kane (Orson Welles, 1941)


----------



## American88

I do but just sometimes


----------



## Flopper

*The movie that foretold the rise of Donald Trump*​





*No, it's not a fictionalize story of Donald Trump but the movie
"A Face In the Crowd" is a Great Movie, it is by far the best acting Andy Griffith has every done.  Too bad he wasted his ability on rather trivial pursuits.  Made in the 1950's the movie traces the rise to power of a drunken drifter, Lonesome Rhodes. With a cast that includes Patricia Neal, Lee Remick, and Walter Matthau, a screenplay by Bud Shulberg under the direction of Elia Kazam, it has become a little known classic. You may have to search for it, but IMHO, it's worth the time.  Rotten Tomatoes gives it a 92%. 

The movie that foretold the rise of Donald Trump *


----------



## Marion Morrison

tigerred59 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lucy...I absolutely adore and admire the old movies of late. I am a fan beyond belief. TMC and what use to be AMC brought the late stars to life and I have been a fan ever since. I love the 40's....as a minority, kinda wish I had lived back in those days dispite the limitations of my race. If you would like to discuss some old films of late, lets do that someday......My favorite actors of all time, regardless of their movies...Bette, Joan, Holden and Peck...everything they touch I own and watch with so much love and admiration.
Click to expand...


Triggerred, is that you?  That's a nice post!

What's the world coming to?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



froggy especially for you.

Edgar Kennedy in "Hold Your Temper" made in 1943, the duration is seventeen minutes and nineteen seconds.


----------



## froggy

Here's one Lucy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Here's one Lucy.



Thank you froggy darling, I had to Google Babe Ruth, he was a famous Baseball player.


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you froggy darling, I had to Google Babe Ruth, he was a famous Baseball player.
Click to expand...


LMAO. Hahahaha!


----------



## froggy

I think he played a few games. Lol


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Here's one Lucy.



Hey froggy

Another especially for you, one of Hal Roach's Two Reel Shorts.

"One Track Minds" made in 1933 and starring Thelma Todd, ZaSu Pitts and directed by Gus Meins.

The duration of the film is eighteen minutes and thirty four seconds and is in excellent picture quality.


I love Thelma Todd, she appears in two of my favourite Marx Brothers films "Monkey Business" (1931) and "Horse Feathers" (1932)

And for those who know about Thelma Todd's tragic and mysterious end, I'm in the camp who thinks that either Roland West murdered her and made it look like suicide or Lucky Luciano had her murdered and made it look like suicide.






Thelma Todd - Wikipedia































Thelma Todd's Sidewalk Cafe in 1935.











It's still there today and looks the same as it did in 1935.






A clip of Groucho Marx and Thelma Todd from "Horse Feathers" (1932)

The duration of the clip is three minutes and thirty six seconds.


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey froggy
> 
> Another especially for you, one of Hal Roach's Two Reel Shorts.
> 
> "One Track Minds" made in 1933 and starring Thelma Todd, ZaSu Pitts and directed by Gus Meins.
> 
> The duration of the film is eighteen minutes and thirty four seconds and is in excellent picture quality.
> 
> 
> I love Thelma Todd, she appears in two of my favourite Marx Brothers films "Monkey Business" (1931) and "Horse Feathers" (1932)
> 
> And for those who know about Thelma Todd's tragic and mysterious end, I'm in the camp who thinks that either Roland West murdered her and made it look like suicide or Lucky Luciano had her murdered and made it look like suicide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thelma Todd - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thelma Todd's Sidewalk Cafe in 1935.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's still there today and looks the same as it did in 1935.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clip of Groucho Marx and Thelma Todd from "Horse Feathers" (1932)
> 
> The duration of the clip is three minutes and thirty six seconds.
Click to expand...



Thanks Lucy


----------



## froggy

Lucy, Lucy, Lucy, where have you gone?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Lucy, Lucy, Lucy, where have you gone?



I am here froggy darling.


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, Lucy, Lucy, where have you gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here froggy darling.
Click to expand...

No I'm looking for that wild side of Lucy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, Lucy, Lucy, where have you gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here froggy darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm looking for that wild side of Lucy
Click to expand...


I'm always wild


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, Lucy, Lucy, where have you gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here froggy darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm looking for that wild side of Lucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm always wild
Click to expand...

Start a conversation with me


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Lucy, Lucy, Lucy, where have you gone?



froggy 

Here are two Buster Keaton shorts for you.

"The Haunted House" made in 1921 and starring Buster Keaton, Virginia Fox and Eddie Kline and written and directed by Buster Keaton and Eddie Kline.

The duration of the film is twenty five minutes and fifty five seconds and is in excellent picture quality.


"Cops" made in 1922 and starring Buster Keaton, Virginia Fox and Eddie Kline and written and directed by Buster Keaton and Eddie Kline.

The duration of the film is eighteen minutes and thirty one seconds and is in excellent picture quality (it jumps across the opening credits, then stabilises at about thirty four seconds)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

froggy said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy, Lucy, Lucy, where have you gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am here froggy darling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm looking for that wild side of Lucy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm always wild
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Start a conversation with me
Click to expand...


What should we talk about darling Mr. Frog?


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

How about this one Lucy?


----------



## Dalia

1934 - The Scarlet Pimpernel - Leslie Howard & Merle Oberon - Harold Young


----------



## ChrisL

God, some of these movies are older than my great grandparents!    Where do you all find the time to watch so MANY movies?


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> God, some of these movies are older than my great grandparents!    Where do you all find the time to watch so MANY movies?


Define time.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



For WillHaftawaite and froggy 

The duration is seven minutes and thirty seconds.


----------



## Hugo Furst

One of my favorite scenes was , I believe, in Tillie and Gus..

Both con artists, they're invited into a game of cards.

Till volunteers, but Gus says, "No dear, you were  always better with the galloping dominoes"


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

WillHaftawaite said:


> One of my favorite scenes was , I believe, in Tillie and Gus..
> 
> Both con artists, they're invited into a game of cards.
> 
> Till volunteers, but Gus says, "No dear, you were  always better with the galloping dominoes"



What is galloping dominoes?


----------



## Hugo Furst

If memory serves, it comes just before :

Augustus Q. Winterbottom: Poker? Is that the game where one receives five cards, and if there's two alike that's pretty good, but if there's three alike that's much better?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite scenes was , I believe, in Tillie and Gus..
> 
> Both con artists, they're invited into a game of cards.
> 
> Till volunteers, but Gus says, "No dear, you were  always better with the galloping dominoes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is galloping dominoes?
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blood in a western?
> 
> the Wild Bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's another thing I'm against, remakes.
Click to expand...

I’m watching Journey to the center of the earth. Watch it and you see raiders of the lost arc is a remake of this movie. A way better remake.

Cape fear with Robert dinero is way better than the original. 

True grit remake was pretty good.

The new Superman’s and Batman’s are better than the old ones


----------



## Flopper

The Great Goose said:


> They are too slow.


Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.
Click to expand...

Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys. 

The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good. 

Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job. 

I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.

And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol


----------



## Marion Morrison

I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.

One hour, thirty-five minutes.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.
> 
> One hour, thirty-five minutes.


I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?


----------



## sealybobo

I love old movies now with dvr because I can fast forward the bla bla blas.


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.
> 
> One hour, thirty-five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?
Click to expand...


I just posted a free link for youtube, dumbass.

Put it on a thumb drive and watch on your TV, derp!


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.
> 
> One hour, thirty-five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted a free link for youtube, dumbass.
Click to expand...

I love usmb


----------



## Moonglow

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.
> 
> One hour, thirty-five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted a free link for youtube, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love usmb
Click to expand...

You must be ill..


----------



## sealybobo

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.
> 
> One hour, thirty-five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted a free link for youtube, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love usmb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be ill..
Click to expand...

Can’t you guys tell I love this place? I also go to this liberal website it’s boring when everyone agrees.


----------



## Moonglow

sealybobo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.
> 
> One hour, thirty-five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just posted a free link for youtube, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love usmb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be ill..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t you guys tell I love this place? I also go to this liberal website it’s boring when everyone agrees.
Click to expand...

I like the Taunting Area which no other forum has but USMB is a bummer with all the hateful assholes that post.


----------



## sealybobo

Moonglow said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted a free link for youtube, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love usmb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be ill..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can’t you guys tell I love this place? I also go to this liberal website it’s boring when everyone agrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the Taunting Area which no other forum has but USMB is a bummer with all the hateful assholes that post.
Click to expand...

Not all hateful aholes are equal. And even the guy I hate on here the most, I’m glad he’s here. It’d be boring without him. But occasionally I have to block him because he’s so frustrating. But then I miss him and unblock him.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
Click to expand...

  I saw the movie last year on TV.
The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.

I think the best action movies of the 60's were
Psycho
Bonnie and Cylde
The Wild Bunch
Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
The Dirty Dozen

However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
The Apartment
To Kill A Mockingbird
Lawrence of Arabia
The Graduate
The Music Man
The Producers
The Heat of the Night
My Fair Lady
Ride the High Country
The Longest Day


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched this, it's a serious movie. Pretty good! It's a detective thriller.
> 
> One hour, thirty-five minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a search and it’s not findable on my tv. They don’t play it on turner classic movies?
Click to expand...

And for a good reason.  It's a mediocre film noir.  The acting is pretty good but the outcome is very predictable and plot is a bit stale even for 1943.


----------



## Missourian

One of my favorites...in the public domain...


----------



## Missourian

Moonglow said:


> Anong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lucy
> I'm glad you watched Vampire over London
> I'll start a thread about my country asap promise
> 
> 
> 
> When did you buy this country?
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
Click to expand...

A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.


----------



## Flopper

Missourian said:


> One of my favorites...in the public domain...


Where do you find these movies in public domain.  All I seem to find is trailers.  The quality is terrible for the few I have found.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
Click to expand...

After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.


----------



## Pilot1

I don't like newer movies, and I don't like CGI, so I watch older movies.  I much prefer the actors also. It seems to have become much worse the last ten years as prior, there would at least be one every now and the I liked.


----------



## Flopper

Pilot1 said:


> I don't like newer movies, and I don't like CGI, so I watch older movies.  I much prefer the actors also. It seems to have become much worse the last ten years as prior, there would at least be one every now and the I liked.


Like me you seem to be out of touch with the younger generation that prefers sex, filth, violence, stupidity, super heroes set in a make believe world of buildings falling, worlds colliding, and battle after battle.

However, there are some really good modern movies with real actors, good scripts, and a story to tell.  For example:
*Spotlight* 
*The King's Speech
Philomena
Midnight in Paris 
Hidden Figures
Lincoln
Brooklyn
LOVE ACTUALLY
REMEMBER THE TITANS
ERIN BROCKOVICH
THE ROYAL TENENBAUMS
AMÉLIE
The Shawshank Redemption
Schindler's List 
Dances with Wolves
Forrest Gump
As Good as It Gets
Life Is Beautiful 
Good Will Hunting
True Lies
Groundhog Day
In the Line of Fire
The Madness of King George
A Few Good Men
The Cider House Rules
Sense and Sensibility*


----------



## Pilot1

^^^^^I've seen about half of those movies, but many are not that new.  For instance, Shawshank Redemption (good movie) was from 1994.  That's 25 years ago.  I am talking more in the last ten to fifteen years.  But, thanks there are several I haven't seen.


----------



## Missourian

Flopper said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites...in the public domain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you find these movies in public domain.  All I seem to find is trailers.  The quality is terrible for the few I have found.
Click to expand...

Internet Archive.  

Www.archive.org

Algiers : Walter Wanger : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## Missourian

Flopper said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like newer movies, and I don't like CGI, so I watch older movies.  I much prefer the actors also. It seems to have become much worse the last ten years as prior, there would at least be one every now and the I liked.
> 
> 
> 
> Like me you seem to be out of touch with the younger generation that prefers sex, filth, violence, stupidity, super heroes set in a make believe world of buildings falling, worlds colliding, and battle after battle.
> 
> However, there are some really good modern movies with real actors, good scripts, and a story to tell.  For example:
> *Spotlight*
> *The King's Speech
> Philomena
> Midnight in Paris
> Hidden Figures
> Lincoln
> Brooklyn
> LOVE ACTUALLY
> REMEMBER THE TITANS
> ERIN BROCKOVICH
> THE ROYAL TENENBAUMS
> AMÉLIE
> The Shawshank Redemption
> Schindler's List
> Dances with Wolves
> Forrest Gump
> As Good as It Gets
> Life Is Beautiful
> Good Will Hunting
> True Lies
> Groundhog Day
> In the Line of Fire
> The Madness of King George
> A Few Good Men
> The Cider House Rules
> Sense and Sensibility*
Click to expand...

Children of Men


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are too slow.
> 
> 
> 
> Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
Click to expand...

Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.

I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.

I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.

Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.


Because of development a lot of kids don’t remember america like stand by me. I grew up in a place like stand by me with woods and train tracks. Out in the country. Wonderful


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.




ugh...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
Click to expand...


Also:

Sargeant York and Yankee Doodle Dandy.


----------



## Marion Morrison

sealybobo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of development a lot of kids don’t remember america like stand by me. I grew up in a place like stand by me with woods and train tracks. Out in the country. Wonderful
Click to expand...


In my neighborhood, we had train tracks and a bomb shelter..shieettt!


----------



## Unkotare

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Sargeant York and Yankee Doodle Dandy.
Click to expand...



Keep trying...


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Sargeant York and Yankee Doodle Dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying...
Click to expand...

Unbreakable. He sure showed those japs.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Sargeant York and Yankee Doodle Dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying...
Click to expand...

GFY! Jerry Lewis for you! Just because you're being an asshat.

Rice Cake Jungle and Sukiyaki vision.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> Sargeant York and Yankee Doodle Dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GFY! Jerry Lewis for you! Just because you're being an asshat.
Click to expand...

Full metal jacket. Great movie. It’s almost like two movies. On in basic training then one fighting the Vietnam Kong.

Me ruv you rong time. Lol too bookoo 

Reminds me of stripes. First basic training then the war.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
Click to expand...


"The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again. 

Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:

"Key Largo" 1948:

Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia

"The Roaring Twenties" 1939:

The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia

"Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:

Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia

"High Sierra" 1941:

High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia

"The Maltese Falcon" 1941:

The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia

"The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:

The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia

"Dark Passage" 1947:

Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia

"Beat The Devil" 1953:

Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia

"The Big Sleep" 1946:

The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia

"The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:

The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia

"The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:

The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

Why key largo? Is it a good movie or just a good love story? What’s it about? I may have seen it when I was too young to appreciate it.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

The Maltese falcon and the harder they fall came up on my search so I recorded them.

I did not tape Sabrina and the barefoot contessa because you didn’t recommend them. If the premise looked interesting I would have taped them but they look like chick flicks. If you said they were good movies I’d take the chance. 

The African queen may not have been a great movie but I seemed to be entertained. Like I said the premise is important to me. Out in the African wilderness. Sounds adventurous.

Did you like treasure of the Sierra madre?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why key largo? Is it a good movie or just a good love story? What’s it about? I may have seen it when I was too young to appreciate it.
Click to expand...


"Key Largo" not a love film it is a film noir with gangsters the Boss is Johnny Rocco played by Edward G. Robinson and his SECOND great gangster role after Rico Bandello in "Little Caesar" 1931:

Here is the original trailer:


Little Caesar (film) - Wikipedia

So the film "Key Largo" take place at the Hotel Lago in Key Largo during a hurricane and Johnny Rocco and some of his gang and Claire Trevor are
holed up in the hotel and take the owner Lionel Barrymore and his daughter Lauren Bacall hostage then comes Humphrey Bogart who promise his dead friend he would visit his father and wife now widow who are Barrymore and Bacall and he gets caught up in the hostage situation and then also he is another hostage.

Here is one great scene in the film:


Here is the original trailer:


----------



## Marion Morrison

West Side Story!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marion Morrison said:


> West Side Story!


gangs doing ballet?

no thanks


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why key largo? Is it a good movie or just a good love story? What’s it about? I may have seen it when I was too young to appreciate it.
Click to expand...


Also one of the GREATEST gangster films ever is "White Heat" 1949 with James Cagney, Virginia Mayo, Steve Cochran and Edmond O'Brien, Cody Jarrett is the GREATEST gangster performance from Cagney AFTER Tom Powers in "The Public Enemy" 1931: 

Here is "The Public Enemy" original trailer:


Here is a scene from "The Public Enemy"


Here is the full film of "White Heat" in excellent picture quality the film duration is one hour and fifty three minutes:


You can download it, you copy and paste the URL into whatever, I have 4k Video Downloader it is a free:

4K Download – Free and useful applications for PC, Mac and Linux

So I copy and paste URLs into that and they download the film.

I then have 5kPlayer this also is free and is excellent to watch downloaded films in:

Download 5KPlayer - free - latest version


----------



## Picaro

Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.

Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Maltese falcon and the harder they fall came up on my search so I recorded them.
> 
> I did not tape Sabrina and the barefoot contessa because you didn’t recommend them. If the premise looked interesting I would have taped them but they look like chick flicks. If you said they were good movies I’d take the chance.
> 
> The African queen may not have been a great movie but I seemed to be entertained. Like I said the premise is important to me. Out in the African wilderness. Sounds adventurous.
> 
> Did you like treasure of the Sierra madre?
Click to expand...


I respond to the above tomorrow, it is now 9.19PM and I go to the bed as have to be up at approx 3AM to be on duty.


----------



## Dogmaphobe

I don't watch too many old films because the car chases don't involve enough mayhem, the explosions do not engulf as many city blocks as I would like, the monsters look too rubbery and my attention span demands immediate gratuitous violence.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Picaro said:


> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.



Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940

They Drive by Night - Wikipedia

Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"

Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia


----------



## Flopper

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Great Movie


----------



## Picaro

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


They've been running *They Drive By Night* here locally a lot this month, along with some other B&W crime films. I like seeing the old trucks and cars in those movies. I also like old 30's movies made in NYC, when the gangster Larry Fay's taxis were all over the streets; they're the ones you see in movies with the 'swastikas' on the doors, and you can hear younger kids suck their breaths in when they see them. they were thinking they didn't know the Nazis had taxicabs in America ... Fay also owned one of the famous nightclubs during Prohibition as well.

Fun Fact: Arnold Rothstein's lawyer had a bill passed in the New York legislature stating that if a building had been raided for housing a speakeasy selling booze and nothing was found, authorities couldn't raid it again for a year. That's why you had these nationally famous nightclubs operating right out in the open, complete with newspaper advertising; Rothstein ran a real estate business and paid cops to raid empty buildings or clubs that were warned ahead of time, and got rich charging high rents for 'unraidable' space to clubs and speaks via his real estate company. Can't remember exactly which club Fay owned, it was the Copa or one of those big famous ones. Fay was the model for the Cagney character in *Roaring Twenties* and other movies.

Ah, Wiki has a short article on him:

Larry Fay - Wikipedia

Larry Fay


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
Click to expand...

I just saw it and enjoyed it.

Right now I’m watching King Solomon’s mine with Stewart granger. Was he a big name back then? I like it. It would be exciting to go to Africa back in the 1800s or early 1900s.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it and enjoyed it.
> 
> Right now I’m watching King Solomon’s mine with Stewart granger. Was he a big name back then? I like it. It would be exciting to go to Africa back in the 1800s or early 1900s.
Click to expand...

Many years ago I read King Solomon's Mine but never saw the movie.  How was it? Stewart Granger was big star in 40's  and 50's. 

A couple of his best movies were

and


----------



## Hugo Furst

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it and enjoyed it.
> 
> Right now I’m watching King Solomon’s mine with Stewart granger. Was he a big name back then? I like it. It would be exciting to go to Africa back in the 1800s or early 1900s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many years ago I read King Solomon's Mine but never saw the movie.  How was it?
Click to expand...


Decent movie, and, for his time, Granger was a decent actor.


Odd fact

Stewart Granger was his stage name, He couldn't use his birth name, because an actor was already using it.


His birth name was...…..









James Stewart


----------



## Flopper

WillHaftawaite said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it and enjoyed it.
> 
> Right now I’m watching King Solomon’s mine with Stewart granger. Was he a big name back then? I like it. It would be exciting to go to Africa back in the 1800s or early 1900s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many years ago I read King Solomon's Mine but never saw the movie.  How was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decent movie, and, for his time, Granger was a decent actor.
> 
> 
> Odd fact
> 
> Stewart Granger was his stage name, He couldn't use his birth name, because an actor was already using it.
> 
> 
> His birth name was...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Stewart
Click to expand...

That's interesting.  I never was too fond of Granger.   However, there was an English movie he did called Adam and Evalyn with Jean Simmons.  I wanted to see it because it was a totally different role from his swashbuckling adventures and he did win an award for it.  I've never seen it on any of the old movie channels.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why key largo? Is it a good movie or just a good love story? What’s it about? I may have seen it when I was too young to appreciate it.
Click to expand...

Besides Bogart, Lionel Barrymore, Edward G. Robinson, and Lauren Bacall, it has a good story.  If you liked some of the other Bogart movies such as To Have and Have Not, you will probably like it. It's a pretty straight forward story.  Bogart visits the wife (Bacall) of a GI buddy killed in war who lives in Key Largo Florida.  She helps her dad  (Barrymore) run a hotel on the water.  When Bogart arrives he finds things are not quite right. Some unwelcome guests including Robinson are staying there.  There's a love story and a hurricane and a pretty exciting ending plus some good acting by 4 screen icons.  I enjoyed.


----------



## Flopper

Dogmaphobe said:


> I don't watch too many old films because the car chases don't involve enough mayhem, the explosions do not engulf as many city blocks as I would like, the monsters look too rubbery and my attention span demands immediate gratuitous violence.


There were 3 key ingredients in older classic movies, a good screen play, acting, and direction often missing in many of the action adventures today.  So many of the movies today rely on CGI, special effects, and deafening sound effects and music.

As an old director being interviewed said in older movies that were done well, you felt the joy, sorry, humor, and fear of the characters because actors had to be able to act and to develop their character.  We had no choice because we didn't have the technology to rely on.  Screenplays had to tell a story and actors had to act to bring it to life.


----------



## Picaro

Old movies were the products of a factory system, with budgets and formula writing dominating the film making. Some became classics by pure accident. Great films weren't really done on  purpose until the 'Studio system' died out, but the the costs soared as well and fewer and fewer films had more than one 'star quality' actor in them. These days, films are aimed mostly at kids, same as 'westerns' and action films in the earlier eras were. They're deliberately planned out to maximize all manner of 'profit centers' , like toys, clothes, etc, or 'action films', aimed at the rental markets. Most of the 'serious' films aimed at adults are mostly vanity films, stories a producer or director wanted to make and had the means to raise the money and attract the actors they need; few of them are 'successful' in Hollywood terms. Those get made because it's tough to keep screens going with just the big Star Wars type stuff, since those take a long time to put together and some filler is needed, plus the 'made for TV' satellite and cable companies need many many hours of filler as well, and some of those turn out to be enduring and good as well, again for the same the reasons the old 'Studio System' managed to turn out something excellent once in a while. Some directors are just better and more consistent than others, same with actors.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it and enjoyed it.
> 
> Right now I’m watching King Solomon’s mine with Stewart granger. Was he a big name back then? I like it. It would be exciting to go to Africa back in the 1800s or early 1900s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many years ago I read King Solomon's Mine but never saw the movie.  How was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decent movie, and, for his time, Granger was a decent actor.
> 
> 
> Odd fact
> 
> Stewart Granger was his stage name, He couldn't use his birth name, because an actor was already using it.
> 
> 
> His birth name was...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Stewart
Click to expand...

The host on tcm said of all the remakes this is the best one. Richard chamberland and Sharon Stone tried to remake it in the 80s. Some guy named David mccallum tried King Solomon’s treasures in 1979. Then some sequels but none of them good as the original.

Those were real Africans. You got the sense you were really in Africa.

What an exotic place


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> Old movies were the products of a factory system, with budgets and formula writing dominating the film making. Some became classics by pure accident. Great films weren't really done on  purpose until the 'Studio system' died out, but the the costs soared as well and fewer and fewer films had more than one 'star quality' actor in them. These days, films are aimed mostly at kids, same as 'westerns' and action films in the earlier eras were. They're deliberately planned out to maximize all manner of 'profit centers' , like toys, clothes, etc, or 'action films', aimed at the rental markets. Most of the 'serious' films aimed at adults are mostly vanity films, stories a producer or director wanted to make and had the means to raise the money and attract the actors they need; few of them are 'successful' in Hollywood terms. Those get made because it's tough to keep screens going with just the big Star Wars type stuff, since those take a long time to put together and some filler is needed, plus the 'made for TV' satellite and cable companies need many many hours of filler as well, and some of those turn out to be enduring and good as well, again for the same the reasons the old 'Studio System' managed to turn out something excellent once in a while. Some directors are just better and more consistent than others, same with actors.


I agree when I was a kid all the older movies bored me. CGI might have helped.

Remember bill Kennedy on sundays? God those movies sucked.

And back then you got one movie a week. Now we have turner classic movies all day.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
Click to expand...

What are your favorites? Of course you probably haven’t named one movie. So typical of you to bash someone elses opinion but not have one yourself...other than you don’t like his opinion.

So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.

In real life I’m certain too.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
Click to expand...

I’m watching the sheriff of fractured jaw. Great movie. An English gentleman becomes sheriff of a tough western town. Funny how he keeps his British composure in the most stressful situations.

Anyways, it’s my first Jayne Mansfield movie. Holy cow was she built


----------



## Flopper

Picaro said:


> Old movies were the products of a factory system, with budgets and formula writing dominating the film making. Some became classics by pure accident. Great films weren't really done on  purpose until the 'Studio system' died out, but the the costs soared as well and fewer and fewer films had more than one 'star quality' actor in them. These days, films are aimed mostly at kids, same as 'westerns' and action films in the earlier eras were. They're deliberately planned out to maximize all manner of 'profit centers' , like toys, clothes, etc, or 'action films', aimed at the rental markets. Most of the 'serious' films aimed at adults are mostly vanity films, stories a producer or director wanted to make and had the means to raise the money and attract the actors they need; few of them are 'successful' in Hollywood terms. Those get made because it's tough to keep screens going with just the big Star Wars type stuff, since those take a long time to put together and some filler is needed, plus the 'made for TV' satellite and cable companies need many many hours of filler as well, and some of those turn out to be enduring and good as well, again for the same the reasons the old 'Studio System' managed to turn out something excellent once in a while. Some directors are just better and more consistent than others, same with actors.


There are in excess of 60,000 commercial films that have been made in English and run in the major outlets.  I think the number of films is probably much higher because this ignores films made for TV, streaming services, limited distributions, and lost films.  Martin Scorsese's Film Foundation claims that "half of all American films made before 1950 and over 90% of films made before 1929 are lost forever."  If this is correct, the actually number is probably over 100,000.  Out of all those movies, I suspect the average movie goer wouldn't find more than 100 that he or she would consider truly great movies.

In regard to old movies from the 30's, acting was often much different than today.  The fact that so many major movies stars cut their teeth in silent movies, burlesque, and theater where body language often replaced or amplified the spoken word, roles seem to be over acted compared to today.  I think this is one of the things that makes these movies seem so dated. Thankfully that disappeared by the 40's.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the sheriff of fractured jaw. Great movie. An English gentleman becomes sheriff of a tough western town. Funny how he keeps his British composure in the most stressful situations.
> 
> Anyways, it’s my first Jayne Mansfield movie. Holy cow was she built
Click to expand...

In the 1950s, Sexpots such such as Jayne Mansfield, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, new film formats like 70mm, and 3D, drive-in B movies, art films, ect. all had one goal, to give audiences what they couldn't get on television.  As a result we got some of the worst and a few of best movies of all time.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


Here are the movies I have taped

Rio conchos 
Sierra baron
They were expendable
Sgt york
The public enemy
The westerner
The cowboy and the lady
The tin man
 Heaven with a barb wired fence
Come on danger

Anybody love or hate any of these?


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the sheriff of fractured jaw. Great movie. An English gentleman becomes sheriff of a tough western town. Funny how he keeps his British composure in the most stressful situations.
> 
> Anyways, it’s my first Jayne Mansfield movie. Holy cow was she built
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1950s, Sexpots such such as Jayne Mansfield, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, new film formats like 70mm, and 3D, drive-in B movies, art films, ect. all had one goal, to give audiences what they couldn't get on television.  As a result we got some of the worst and a few of best movies of all time.
Click to expand...

I’m watching Hombre with Paul Newman and Richard Boone. I loved Richard Boone’s character when he took that mans ticket because the stagecoach was full.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.
> 
> In real life I’m certain too.
Click to expand...



Quit yer bellyachin’, bitch. 



The only movie worth seeing is The Quiet Man.


----------



## Picaro

Re Silent Films', the best ones were wore out, so ironically the ones in the best shape today are the ones that sucked. Very few silents were very good, they didn't have to be, so the comedies get the most play, since they're mostly visual and much better adapted to the silents than dramas and the like were; Buster Keaton's comedies are the real standouts, better than Chaplin's imo... I've studied the early film industry to some extent, and except for a few you're not really missing much as far as quality goes, so unless you're just a hobbyist who like seeing the evolution of cameras, shots, and techniques as well as the business side of the movie industry, there isn't much to awe one re silents; if it weren't for WW I, the Italians and French would probably dominate; the French in fact practically invented the business, and for years Pathe produced the best films and dominated the American market as well.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.
> 
> In real life I’m certain too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quit yer bellyachin’, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> The only movie worth seeing is The Quiet Man.
Click to expand...


I just saw it the other day.  It was ok.  Probably resonates with you more because you are Irish. 

I like it when that guy tried to fight him but he just made him look foolish.

And I liked the big fight scene at the end.  The guy kept asking John Wayne if he had enough when John Wayne was kicking his ass the entire time.

I can't believe this one an oscar.  It wasn't that good.

John Wayne cast *Maureen O'Hara in a lot of his movies.  I wonder why.  Reminds me of how Clinton Eastwood would cast this woman in a lot of his movies




He must have been banging her.*


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.
> 
> In real life I’m certain too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quit yer bellyachin’, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> The only movie worth seeing is The Quiet Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw it the other day.  It was ok.  Probably resonates with you more because you are Irish.
> 
> I like it when that guy tried to fight him but he just made him look foolish.
> 
> And I liked the big fight scene at the end.  The guy kept asking John Wayne if he had enough when John Wayne was kicking his ass the entire time.
> 
> I can't believe this one an oscar.  It wasn't that good.
> 
> John Wayne cast *Maureen O'Hara in a lot of his movies.  I wonder why.  Reminds me of how Clinton Eastwood would cast this woman in a lot of his movies
> View attachment 248132
> He must have been banging her.*
Click to expand...


Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main made a lot of pictures together.

They couldn't stand each other.

But they had great chemistry on screen.

Wayne and O'Hara had great chemistry on screen.

Doesn't mean they were 'banging' each other.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.
> 
> In real life I’m certain too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quit yer bellyachin’, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> The only movie worth seeing is The Quiet Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw it the other day.  It was ok.  Probably resonates with you more because you are Irish.
> 
> I like it when that guy tried to fight him but he just made him look foolish.
> 
> And I liked the big fight scene at the end.  The guy kept asking John Wayne if he had enough when John Wayne was kicking his ass the entire time.
> 
> I can't believe this one an oscar.  It wasn't that good.
> 
> John Wayne cast *Maureen O'Hara in a lot of his movies.  I wonder why.  Reminds me of how Clinton Eastwood would cast this woman in a lot of his movies
> View attachment 248132
> He must have been banging her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main made a lot of pictures together.
> 
> They couldn't stand each other.
> 
> But they had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Wayne and O'Hara had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Doesn't mean they were 'banging' each other.
Click to expand...


Except for they were

A new biography of Western legend John Wayne alleges there was a skirt-chasing side to the famous cinema cowboy, who had three wives and had numerous love affairs, including one with his ‘Quiet Man’ co-star Maureen O’Hara.

In the book “John Wayne: The Life and Legend,” author Scott Eyman says Wayne had a three-year affair with Marlene Dietrich, but his romance with longtime friend Maureen O’Hara lasted even longer.

same with 

*Sondra Locke: a charismatic performer defined by a toxic relationship with Clint Eastwood*

*And please.  Don't show me an ugly couple.  I'm sure Fred and Ethel never fucked either.  But interesting Ricky was fucking Lucy.*

*



*

*Can you think of any other men/women stage couples that weren't fucking?*

*Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main seem to be the only that come to mind.*


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.
> 
> In real life I’m certain too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quit yer bellyachin’, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> The only movie worth seeing is The Quiet Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw it the other day.  It was ok.  Probably resonates with you more because you are Irish.
> 
> I like it when that guy tried to fight him but he just made him look foolish.
> 
> And I liked the big fight scene at the end.  The guy kept asking John Wayne if he had enough when John Wayne was kicking his ass the entire time.
> 
> I can't believe this one an oscar.  It wasn't that good.
> 
> John Wayne cast *Maureen O'Hara in a lot of his movies.  I wonder why.  Reminds me of how Clinton Eastwood would cast this woman in a lot of his movies
> View attachment 248132
> He must have been banging her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main made a lot of pictures together.
> 
> They couldn't stand each other.
> 
> But they had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Wayne and O'Hara had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Doesn't mean they were 'banging' each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for they were
> 
> A new biography of Western legend John Wayne alleges there was a skirt-chasing side to the famous cinema cowboy, who had three wives and had numerous love affairs, including one with his ‘Quiet Man’ co-star Maureen O’Hara.
> 
> In the book “John Wayne: The Life and Legend,” author Scott Eyman says Wayne had a three-year affair with Marlene Dietrich, but his romance with longtime friend Maureen O’Hara lasted even longer.
> 
> same with
> 
> *Sondra Locke: a charismatic performer defined by a toxic relationship with Clint Eastwood*
> 
> *And please.  Don't show me an ugly couple.  I'm sure Fred and Ethel never fucked either.  But interesting Ricky was fucking Lucy.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Can you think of any other men/women stage couples that weren't fucking?*
> 
> *Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main seem to be the only that come to mind.*
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> But interesting Ricky was fucking Lucy.




something a husband and wife have a tendency to do


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warren Oates as *Dillinger* was among the best 'gangster' roles on film, with several other fine roles in that movie as well. It managed to surpass its 'B movie' budget, as did many of Bogart's movies that no one expected would become 'classics'.
> 
> Re *The Maltese Falcon*, it had been made twice, one with Bettie Davis in it, before the Bogart remake version came out. The third one clicked at the box office, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the sheriff of fractured jaw. Great movie. An English gentleman becomes sheriff of a tough western town. Funny how he keeps his British composure in the most stressful situations.
> 
> Anyways, it’s my first Jayne Mansfield movie. Holy cow was she built
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1950s, Sexpots such such as Jayne Mansfield, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, new film formats like 70mm, and 3D, drive-in B movies, art films, ect. all had one goal, to give audiences what they couldn't get on television.  As a result we got some of the worst and a few of best movies of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching Hombre with Paul Newman and Richard Boone. I loved Richard Boone’s character when he took that mans ticket because the stagecoach was full.
Click to expand...

Yes, I thought Boone's performance was the best part of the movie.  Newman has had a lot  better pictures.


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.
> 
> In real life I’m certain too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quit yer bellyachin’, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> The only movie worth seeing is The Quiet Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw it the other day.  It was ok.  Probably resonates with you more because you are Irish.
> 
> I like it when that guy tried to fight him but he just made him look foolish.
> 
> And I liked the big fight scene at the end.  The guy kept asking John Wayne if he had enough when John Wayne was kicking his ass the entire time.
> 
> I can't believe this one an oscar.  It wasn't that good.
> 
> John Wayne cast *Maureen O'Hara in a lot of his movies.  I wonder why.  Reminds me of how Clinton Eastwood would cast this woman in a lot of his movies
> View attachment 248132
> He must have been banging her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main made a lot of pictures together.
> 
> They couldn't stand each other.
> 
> But they had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Wayne and O'Hara had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Doesn't mean they were 'banging' each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except for they were
> 
> A new biography of Western legend John Wayne alleges there was a skirt-chasing side to the famous cinema cowboy, who had three wives and had numerous love affairs, including one with his ‘Quiet Man’ co-star Maureen O’Hara.
> 
> In the book “John Wayne: The Life and Legend,” author Scott Eyman says Wayne had a three-year affair with Marlene Dietrich, but his romance with longtime friend Maureen O’Hara lasted even longer.
> 
> same with
> 
> *Sondra Locke: a charismatic performer defined by a toxic relationship with Clint Eastwood*
> 
> *And please.  Don't show me an ugly couple.  I'm sure Fred and Ethel never fucked either.  But interesting Ricky was fucking Lucy.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Can you think of any other men/women stage couples that weren't fucking?*
> 
> *Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main seem to be the only that come to mind.*
Click to expand...



William Powell and Myrna Loy for one


----------



## Flopper

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand By Me is one all Americans should see.
> 
> Also: To Kill a Mockingbird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...
> 
> So you aren’t just an asshole in the political and race forums. You’re an asshole everywhere.
> 
> In real life I’m certain too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Quit yer bellyachin’, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> The only movie worth seeing is The Quiet Man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just saw it the other day.  It was ok.  Probably resonates with you more because you are Irish.
> 
> I like it when that guy tried to fight him but he just made him look foolish.
> 
> And I liked the big fight scene at the end.  The guy kept asking John Wayne if he had enough when John Wayne was kicking his ass the entire time.
> 
> I can't believe this one an oscar.  It wasn't that good.
> 
> John Wayne cast *Maureen O'Hara in a lot of his movies.  I wonder why.  Reminds me of how Clinton Eastwood would cast this woman in a lot of his movies
> View attachment 248132
> He must have been banging her.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wallace Beery and Marjorie Main made a lot of pictures together.
> 
> They couldn't stand each other.
> 
> But they had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Wayne and O'Hara had great chemistry on screen.
> 
> Doesn't mean they were 'banging' each other.
Click to expand...

Lovers on the screen are not a good indication that they are lovers in real life. There are of course actors whose screen personality is the same as their real life personality but that's rare.  Like professional sports, it's a job.  Bogart said his contracts were for 9 to 5, 5 days a week.  Except on location, he never worked on weekends and often brought his lunch to the set.

Sex scenes are typically much different from the real thing.  They tend to be award and certainly not very sexy.  A 30 second sex scene is likely to take all day.  Actors where cock socks, women have pasties and fake public hair.  Actually penetration rarely occurs.  They spray their bodies with glycerin and water to simulate sweat.  Doubles are often used for various parts of the scene. For example two actors might have an intimate get together with a director barking out instructions, lights and two cameras positioned within two feet of them.  Then they break for lunch when body doubles do a little simulated pumping and grinding and so forth.  A common practice is have the the female sit on an excise ball and bounce up and down moaning and groaning as glycerin and water drips off her body.


----------



## sealybobo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place. 

He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.

I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.

Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy? 

I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol


----------



## Unkotare

Flopper said:


> ...... A common practice is have the the female sit on excise ball and bounce up and down moaning as glycerin and water drips off their body.





But....

...isn't that how real sex goes...?


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.


must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.







One of my favorite pyschos


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
Click to expand...

This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> 
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
Click to expand...


Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
Click to expand...

Which version did you see 1931, 1836, or 1941.  It was also made as a comic sequel in 1946.  I saw the 41 version and the 1936 version.  The movies were typical detective stories of that era.  The closer you get to the silent film era the more overacting you see.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
Click to expand...

Why did he let the fat man take the money?

Too many names to remember who is who. 

Jackabby and Thursby Wilma cook. Casper gutman. Cairo. Miles. Floyd. 

Why is he even thinking about loving her? She’s not even that hot.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which version did you see 1931, 1836, or 1941.  It was also made as comic sequel in 1946.  I saw the 41 version and the 1936 version.  The movies were typical detective stories of that era.  The closer you get to the silent film era the more overacting you see.
Click to expand...

1941.

I would watch the other ones just to compare them to this one.


----------



## sealybobo

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
Click to expand...

If you like that kind of acting sure. But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic. 

Not really much happened. Why or how did he even get involved in the first place? The killer, the woman, hires him? Then kills his partner? Why? Who had the Maltese falcon? How did they get it? Who brought it to them? Who was holding it all the time? Can you explain all this or were you just easily amused?


----------



## harmonica

I watch old films almost everyday


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like that kind of acting sure. But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Not really much happened. Why or how did he even get involved in the first place? The killer, the woman, hires him? Then kills his partner? Why? Who had the Maltese falcon? How did they get it? Who brought it to them? Who was holding it all the time? Can you explain all this or were you just easily amused?
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.



people don't talk that way?

What way?

Over dramatic?

not really.

as to the rest, did you watch it, or sleep through it?


----------



## Picaro

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like that kind of acting sure. But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Not really much happened. Why or how did he even get involved in the first place? The killer, the woman, hires him? Then kills his partner? Why? Who had the Maltese falcon? How did they get it? Who brought it to them? Who was holding it all the time? Can you explain all this or were you just easily amused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people don't talk that way?
> 
> What way?
> 
> Over dramatic?
> 
> not really.
> 
> as to the rest, did you watch it, or sleep through it?
Click to expand...


Hes' just a troll. Pay no attention to him. He's never been anything else. Too stupid to mange variety.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
Click to expand...

Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Maltese falcon and the harder they fall came up on my search so I recorded them.
> 
> I did not tape Sabrina and the barefoot contessa because you didn’t recommend them. If the premise looked interesting I would have taped them but they look like chick flicks. If you said they were good movies I’d take the chance.
> 
> The African queen may not have been a great movie but I seemed to be entertained. Like I said the premise is important to me. Out in the African wilderness. Sounds adventurous.
> 
> Did you like treasure of the Sierra madre?
Click to expand...

Treasure of the Sierra Madre is an excellent movie.  I love the ending.
If you're talking about the 1954 release of Sabrina and you like Audrey Hepburn and Bogart you will probably like the movie.  The later version with Harrison Ford is not that good, IMHO.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just saw it and enjoyed it.
> 
> Right now I’m watching King Solomon’s mine with Stewart granger. Was he a big name back then? I like it. It would be exciting to go to Africa back in the 1800s or early 1900s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many years ago I read King Solomon's Mine but never saw the movie.  How was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Decent movie, and, for his time, Granger was a decent actor.
> 
> 
> Odd fact
> 
> Stewart Granger was his stage name, He couldn't use his birth name, because an actor was already using it.
> 
> 
> His birth name was...…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Stewart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The host on tcm said of all the remakes this is the best one. Richard chamberland and Sharon Stone tried to remake it in the 80s. Some guy named David mccallum tried King Solomon’s treasures in 1979. Then some sequels but none of them good as the original.
> 
> Those were real Africans. You got the sense you were really in Africa.
> 
> What an exotic place
Click to expand...

I enjoyed King Solomon's Mines.  However, I thought the ending was a bit flat.  It just seem to end.


----------



## Flopper

WillHaftawaite said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them. Beat the devil, dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
Click to expand...

In 1989, _The Maltese Falcon_ was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant"  It's a good movie but the plot is pretty worn. It was  remade a number times and the plot has been used a number times in movies.  The twists in ending make the movie.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Older films tend to be slower and younger people get impatient.  Film buffs understand why these films are slow developing.  In most of the better older drama, the director is developing his characters so the audience understands the feelings and motives of the characters.  In most older dramas, the action is what occurs between the characters.  In those days they didn't have special effects, dolby sound or even color so the director had to make his audience feel the hate, love, joy, sorrow of the characters.  And that is done by acting, something we don't see a lot of in movies today.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them.  , dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
Click to expand...

Caine Mutiny is probably Bogart's best.  He won an academy award for it and it won best picture but don't expect the Bogart you are use to seeing.

When I first saw Casablanca, I too was pretty bored.  However, after seeing it a couple times since every girl I dated in those days seem to love it, I too began to like it.  However to really appreciated it you have to know the history.

Creating the film "Casablanca" was filled with so much uncertainty and chaos that the people behind it would probably have never guessed that it would turn out to be one of the greatest motion pictures ever made.  Almost everyone in the cast was second or third choice.  The studio went through half dozen screenwriters.  The movie was nearing completion and no one knew how it was going to end. Many of the most famous lines in the movie were created on the fly such,  as "Play it again, Sam.  After the filming, and final editing, Hal Walis commented, "I just don't believe it. Nobody thought it would even be completed."  Yet it was not only completed, a box office success, but it won 3 academy awards including best picture.  On the 75th anniversary of the movie, it held the record for the most run movie on TV.  It also is believed to hold the record for the most  quoted movie in history.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The African Queen" in my opinion a VERY boring film seen once do not want to watch again.
> 
> Re. Humphrey Bogart films I recommend:
> 
> "Key Largo" 1948:
> 
> Key Largo (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Roaring Twenties" 1939:
> 
> The Roaring Twenties - Wikipedia
> 
> "Angels With Dirty Faces" 1938:
> 
> Angels with Dirty Faces - Wikipedia
> 
> "High Sierra" 1941:
> 
> High Sierra (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Maltese Falcon" 1941:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon (1941 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Two Mrs. Carrolls" 1947:
> 
> The Two Mrs. Carrolls - Wikipedia
> 
> "Dark Passage" 1947:
> 
> Dark Passage (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "Beat The Devil" 1953:
> 
> Beat the Devil (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Big Sleep" 1946:
> 
> The Big Sleep (1946 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Enforcer" (sometimes called "Murder Inc.") 1951:
> 
> The Enforcer (1951 film) - Wikipedia
> 
> "The Harder They Fall" 1956 this Humphrey Bogart's final film, excellent involving gangsters and boxing:
> 
> The Harder They Fall - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like that kind of acting sure. But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Not really much happened. Why or how did he even get involved in the first place? The killer, the woman, hires him? Then kills his partner? Why? Who had the Maltese falcon? How did they get it? Who brought it to them? Who was holding it all the time? Can you explain all this or were you just easily amused?
Click to expand...

It's been a few years since I saw the movie but as remember, the Russians had falcon after the greek. Brigid O'Shaughnessy managed to get the falcon from the Russians. She had seduced Captain Jacobi and hide the Falcon with him. Later, Brigid O'Shaughnessy instructed Jacobi to deliver the package to Spade. Once Gutman learned of this fact, he attempted to remove Spade from the situation with the spiked drink. Wilmer managed to shoot the captain, but Jacobi still got to Spade's office to deliver the figurine. After finishing his story, Gutman warns Spade to be very careful with Brigid O'Shaughnessy as she is not to be trusted.

Spade places a call to his secretary, Effie, and asks her to go the office and pick up the figurine. Effie brings it to Spade's apartment, and Spade hands the package to Gutman, who at this time is overwhelmed with excitement. He checks the figurine, but quickly learns that it is a fake. He realizes with dismay that the Russian must have discovered the true value of the falcon and made a copy. During this time, Wilmer manages to escape from Spade's apartment. etc...

The author of the book, Dashiell Hammett was known for his often intricate plots.  The reader is suppose to figure it all out which can be done in books but in a movie often that's not possible because the viewer is not concentrating on the plot because his attention is drawn to the actors, and the scenes and the action.  If you think Falcon is confusing, it's nothing compared to some of the dramatized English mysteries with dozens of characters and plot twists.
The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Plot Summary - IMDb


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> 
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like that kind of acting sure. But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Not really much happened. Why or how did he even get involved in the first place? The killer, the woman, hires him? Then kills his partner? Why? Who had the Maltese falcon? How did they get it? Who brought it to them? Who was holding it all the time? Can you explain all this or were you just easily amused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people don't talk that way?
> 
> What way?
> 
> Over dramatic?
> 
> not really.
> 
> as to the rest, did you watch it, or sleep through it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes' just a troll. Pay no attention to him. He's never been anything else. Too stupid to mange variety.
Click to expand...

Why do you have to be a dick? Can I not express my opinion? I was hoping someone with knowledge of this type of movie would come back and explain why the dialog is so unusual.

I was thinking about this last night. Maybe there’s a book and the movie was made for people who have read the book. 

Anyways, I’m offended that you have brought this political bullshit over to the tv forum. You must be a little bitch. You can go back and read all my posts here in this thread and see I’m not trolling.

But looks like you are. Fuck off douche bag loser


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
Click to expand...

I have sgt York and the westerner. I’ll watch stag York first. Thanks.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them.  , dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caine Mutiny is probably Bogart's best.  He won an academy award for it and it won best picture but don't expect the Bogart you are use to seeing.
> 
> When I first saw Casablanca, I too was pretty bored.  However, after seeing it a couple times since every girl I dated in those days seem to love it, I too began to like it.  However to really appreciated it you have to know the history.
> 
> Creating the film "Casablanca" was filled with so much uncertainty and chaos that the people behind it would probably have never guessed that it would turn out to be one of the greatest motion pictures ever made.  Almost everyone in the cast was second or third choice.  The studio went through half dozen screenwriters.  The movie was nearing completion and no one knew how it was going to end. Many of the most famous lines in the movie were created on the fly such,  as "Play it again, Sam.  After the filming, and final editing, Hal Walis commented, "I just don't believe it. Nobody thought it would even be completed."  Yet it was not only completed, a box office success, but it won 3 academy awards including best picture.  On the 75th anniversary of the movie, it held the record for the most run movie on TV.  It also is believed to hold the record for the most  quoted movie in history.
Click to expand...

I think snl made fun of Casablanca last night. Is there a line about “if you need me just whistle. You know how to whistle don’t you? Just put your lips together and blow”?


----------



## sealybobo

Picaro said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> 
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like that kind of acting sure. But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Not really much happened. Why or how did he even get involved in the first place? The killer, the woman, hires him? Then kills his partner? Why? Who had the Maltese falcon? How did they get it? Who brought it to them? Who was holding it all the time? Can you explain all this or were you just easily amused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people don't talk that way?
> 
> What way?
> 
> Over dramatic?
> 
> not really.
> 
> as to the rest, did you watch it, or sleep through it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hes' just a troll. Pay no attention to him. He's never been anything else. Too stupid to mange variety.
Click to expand...

Can you defend the Maltese falcon in an intelligent way? Or explain why you loved it so much? Then you are the troll.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching the Maltese falcon. It doesn’t make sense. Over acting. Ridiculous. All over the place.
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> I’m only still watching to see how it ends but so far not good.
> 
> Who did it? Who’s telling the truth? What is the truth? Is he a good guy or bad guy?
> 
> I find myself lost and a little annoyed at the whole thing. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He keeps pushing that crazy guy with the gun. He’s so sure of himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> must be referring to Elisha Cook Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite pyschos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This movie sucked. The best part was the end. Not the ending but when the movie ended. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering most consider it a classic, I'd say you're in the minority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you like that kind of acting sure. But people don’t talk that way. And they were so over dramatic.
> 
> Not really much happened. Why or how did he even get involved in the first place? The killer, the woman, hires him? Then kills his partner? Why? Who had the Maltese falcon? How did they get it? Who brought it to them? Who was holding it all the time? Can you explain all this or were you just easily amused?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been a few years since I saw the movie but as remember, the Russians had falcon after the greek. Brigid O'Shaughnessy managed to get the falcon from the Russians. She had seduced Captain Jacobi and hide the Falcon with him. Later, Brigid O'Shaughnessy instructed Jacobi to deliver the package to Spade. Once Gutman learned of this fact, he attempted to remove Spade from the situation with the spiked drink. Wilmer managed to shoot the captain, but Jacobi still got to Spade's office to deliver the figurine. After finishing his story, Gutman warns Spade to be very careful with Brigid O'Shaughnessy as she is not to be trusted.
> 
> Spade places a call to his secretary, Effie, and asks her to go the office and pick up the figurine. Effie brings it to Spade's apartment, and Spade hands the package to Gutman, who at this time is overwhelmed with excitement. He checks the figurine, but quickly learns that it is a fake. He realizes with dismay that the Russian must have discovered the true value of the falcon and made a copy. During this time, Wilmer manages to escape from Spade's apartment. etc...
> 
> The author of the book, Dashiell Hammett was known for his often intricate plots.  The reader is suppose to figure it all out which can be done in books but in a movie often that's not possible because the viewer is not concentrating on the plot because his attention is drawn to the actors, and the scenes and the action.  If you think Falcon is confusing, it's nothing compared to some of the dramatized English mysteries with dozens of characters and plot twists.
> The Maltese Falcon (1941) - Plot Summary - IMDb
Click to expand...

Picaro is so dumb he thought I was trolling. Your reply was exactly what I was looking for. He could never explain what you just did.

I’m sure drama programs in college dissect and study the thought that went into making a movie like this. 

I figured this might have been a book before it was a movie. These are always hard because you have to try and make them good for people who didn’t read the book too

Like I don’t enjoy Tim burton movies but I’m sure some people really appreciate it.

I did think when I was watching the Maltese falcon that it would have been difficult to act that out. Bogart is a good actor. I just didn’t love the movie. Sorry picaro.


----------



## Hugo Furst

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them.  , dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caine Mutiny is probably Bogart's best.  He won an academy award for it and it won best picture but don't expect the Bogart you are use to seeing.
> 
> When I first saw Casablanca, I too was pretty bored.  However, after seeing it a couple times since every girl I dated in those days seem to love it, I too began to like it.  However to really appreciated it you have to know the history.
> 
> Creating the film "Casablanca" was filled with so much uncertainty and chaos that the people behind it would probably have never guessed that it would turn out to be one of the greatest motion pictures ever made.  Almost everyone in the cast was second or third choice.  The studio went through half dozen screenwriters.  The movie was nearing completion and no one knew how it was going to end. Many of the most famous lines in the movie were created on the fly such,  as "Play it again, Sam.  After the filming, and final editing, Hal Walis commented, "I just don't believe it. Nobody thought it would even be completed."  Yet it was not only completed, a box office success, but it won 3 academy awards including best picture.  On the 75th anniversary of the movie, it held the record for the most run movie on TV.  It also is believed to hold the record for the most  quoted movie in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think snl made fun of Casablanca last night. Is there a line about “if you need me just whistle. You know how to whistle don’t you? Just put your lips together and blow”?
Click to expand...


To Have and Have Not (1944) - IMDb


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
Click to expand...

31 minutes in sgt York hasn’t hardly mentioned the war. It’s all about country living. 

I can’t wait to see how he gets enlisted


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 31 minutes in sgt York hasn’t hardly mentioned the war. It’s all about country living.
> 
> I can’t wait to see how he gets enlisted
Click to expand...

42 minutes in he’s trying to hustle up enough to buy some bottom land. Still no inclination he’s about to go to war.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 31 minutes in sgt York hasn’t hardly mentioned the war. It’s all about country living.
> 
> I can’t wait to see how he gets enlisted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 42 minutes in he’s trying to hustle up enough to buy some bottom land. Still no inclination he’s about to go to war.
Click to expand...

Finally 1 hour ten minutes in he’s finding out he’s got to go to war. How long is this movie?

I like movies like this. I call them two for ones. Like full metal jacket there was basic training then the Vietnam story. 

And I’m sure sgt York will come back a war hero.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I watched this old movie that looked like it would be good. It was like a James Bond but not as much action. Too much slow boring talking scenes. Not enough fighting and interesting things going on. Car chases that went no where. They should have just killed him but for some reason they didn’t. He was an American spy in Germany and everyone seemed to know it. Even the bad guys.
> 
> The Quiller Memorandum. Watch it and tell me quinton terrantino wouldn’t have made a much more interesting movie. Well the truth is this is what a lot of movies were like back then. You can make excuses for them but the truth is that was a time when movies weren’t very good.
> 
> Like I said in my previous post watch journey to the center of the earth and Indiana Jones and you’ll see how far movies have come even without the special effects Indiana Jones is a much more fast paced action movie. The producers and directors in the past didn’t do a good job.
> 
> I know what you’re saying about developing characters and all that but for god sakes speed it up.
> 
> And now that I think about it quinton Tarantino tends to let his scenes drag on too but at least you can tell someone’s about to get fucked up. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them.  , dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caine Mutiny is probably Bogart's best.  He won an academy award for it and it won best picture but don't expect the Bogart you are use to seeing.
> 
> When I first saw Casablanca, I too was pretty bored.  However, after seeing it a couple times since every girl I dated in those days seem to love it, I too began to like it.  However to really appreciated it you have to know the history.
> 
> Creating the film "Casablanca" was filled with so much uncertainty and chaos that the people behind it would probably have never guessed that it would turn out to be one of the greatest motion pictures ever made.  Almost everyone in the cast was second or third choice.  The studio went through half dozen screenwriters.  The movie was nearing completion and no one knew how it was going to end. Many of the most famous lines in the movie were created on the fly such,  as "Play it again, Sam.  After the filming, and final editing, Hal Walis commented, "I just don't believe it. Nobody thought it would even be completed."  Yet it was not only completed, a box office success, but it won 3 academy awards including best picture.  On the 75th anniversary of the movie, it held the record for the most run movie on TV.  It also is believed to hold the record for the most  quoted movie in history.
Click to expand...

Sgt York made in 1941 was made to convince men to join ww2.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
Click to expand...

I have to admit I teared up at the end when he came back from the war a hero and his life was much better for it. His girl was still waiting for him. Job offers. 

The state of Tennessee bought him 200 acres for what he did. Fixed up the place too.

They really sold the young men in the 40s before we entered ww2. That was a propaganda piece and it was indeed a good movie.

I’ll watch the westerner next


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie last year on TV.
> The Quiller Memorandum was not a very good movie.  It had a simplest plot and for some  unknown reasons the director and script writer tried to create a dreamlike atmosphere where the characters were almost speaking in code.  I thought it was a boring movie. And yes, just about any director could have made the book which was excellent into a better movie. This was the year the James Bond movie Thunderball came out, a much better action movie but not great.
> 
> I think the best action movies of the 60's were
> Psycho
> Bonnie and Cylde
> The Wild Bunch
> Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid
> The Dirty Dozen
> 
> However, I the best movies of 60's weren't action movies.  My favorites were:
> The Apartment
> To Kill A Mockingbird
> Lawrence of Arabia
> The Graduate
> The Music Man
> The Producers
> The Heat of the Night
> My Fair Lady
> Ride the High Country
> The Longest Day
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of slow movies but I like a lot of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After 70 years years of watching every genre and best films to the worst films, I've found the most rewarding films are those with strong character development.  They can be action movies, romances, comedies, or dramas it doesn't matter.  What does matter is that the actor creates a three dimensional character with a rich back story, not a cliche, a caricature, or a thin external representation of someone who barely resembles a human being.  If the combination of script, direction, and acting create a real person on the screen, the audience will become involved and the movie is much more likely to be successful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since having this conversation I’ve taped a bunch of old movies. Movies I wouldn’t have watched otherwise. There was a Charlton Heston marathon. Besides the Ten Commandments and Ben hur I’m not a fan. But those movies were good. All the other movies were too slow and boring. And those movies illustrate just how one dimensional of an actor he was. People loved him and he was a big star but I just don’t like his stuff overall including planet of the apes. Too slow and cheesy. Could have been much better. That’s not his fault though so I’m not knocking his acting I’m knocking his movies.
> 
> I’m watching a Humphrey bogart movie the treasure of the Sierra madre. Searching for gold in the Mexican mountains. Great movie so far. I’ve seen him in other movies I like his stuff but I need to see more. It really depends on the plot. I don’t want to see him in a love story with Lauren Bacall. Boring. I remember liking the African queen with Katherine Hepburn because of the setting. Casablanca I remember as being boring but maybe I’d like it now.
> 
> I’m looking over his movies. I want to see a few of them.  , dark passage, the Caine mutiny. Are these good movies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caine Mutiny is probably Bogart's best.  He won an academy award for it and it won best picture but don't expect the Bogart you are use to seeing.
> 
> When I first saw Casablanca, I too was pretty bored.  However, after seeing it a couple times since every girl I dated in those days seem to love it, I too began to like it.  However to really appreciated it you have to know the history.
> 
> Creating the film "Casablanca" was filled with so much uncertainty and chaos that the people behind it would probably have never guessed that it would turn out to be one of the greatest motion pictures ever made.  Almost everyone in the cast was second or third choice.  The studio went through half dozen screenwriters.  The movie was nearing completion and no one knew how it was going to end. Many of the most famous lines in the movie were created on the fly such,  as "Play it again, Sam.  After the filming, and final editing, Hal Walis commented, "I just don't believe it. Nobody thought it would even be completed."  Yet it was not only completed, a box office success, but it won 3 academy awards including best picture.  On the 75th anniversary of the movie, it held the record for the most run movie on TV.  It also is believed to hold the record for the most  quoted movie in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think snl made fun of Casablanca last night. Is there a line about “if you need me just whistle. You know how to whistle don’t you? Just put your lips together and blow”?
Click to expand...

No.  The complete quote is from "To Have and Have Not",
“If you want me, just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow."

Bogart and Becall met on the set of "To Have and Have Not", which was based on the Hemingway novel of the same name.  As often is the case, the book is better than movie and bears little resemblance, however the movie is well worth seeing if you like Bogart.  Critics specifically mentioned Lauren Bacall's performance or the chemistry between Boggie and Bacall on the screen.  This is probably why a lot of people watch the movie.  

The film also is notable for several other reasons.  The screen play was written by William Faulkner.  Hoagy Carmichael has a few cameos in which he shows he can act and sing as well as being one of the great song writers of his day.  Lauren Bacall's acting style in the Whistle scene was duplicated over and over in 40's movies.  It's so outlandish today and over the top, it's downright funny but you can bet it had many a GI, drooling over her in 1943.       
*


*


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 31 minutes in sgt York hasn’t hardly mentioned the war. It’s all about country living.
> 
> I can’t wait to see how he gets enlisted
Click to expand...

The real life story of Alvin York is interesting.  He received the Medal of Honor for leading an attack on a German machine gun nest, taking at least one machine gun, killing at least 25 enemy soldiers and capturing 132.  I think this is in movie.  I don't think the movie goes into his work in increasing educational opportunities in Tennessee but they are certainly notable. 
Alvin York - Wikipedia


----------



## Flopper

There are many good movies made about WWII, but there's not many good movies made about the lives of American soldiers and their families when they came home from war.  One the best movies on this subject is "The Best Years of Our Lives', winner of 7 academy awards. The movie is probably one of the most realist looks at America in 1946 as it adjusted to peace time. The cast is great and direction is superb.  Most of the acting is low key, but very effective. One warning, don't expect an action movie.  The action is the hearts and minds of the cast.


----------



## Flopper

If you like Orson Welles movies here are two good ones.
Touch of Evil is a film noir made about murder, kidnapping in a western border town in the 50's. It's also one of Charleston Heston's early films  There are 3 different cuts of the film each with different scenes.
Touch of Evil - Wikipedia

 Orson Well's plays in the film but it's directed by Carol Reed.  What makes this a standout is the camera work, the music, and of course the chase scene through the sewers of Vienna.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
Click to expand...

I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
Click to expand...

I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.


----------



## Pilot1

My favorite Orson Welles movie is "The Third Man".


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.
Click to expand...


Walter Brennan. 

He was in Sgt York too. 

I remember him as an older actor. He was on this tv show I was going to quote him as saying “funny thing killing a man. You take away all he’s got and all he’s ever gonna have” but that was William manny. I think Clint Eastwood stole that line. I’ll keep looking


----------



## Flopper

Pilot1 said:


> My favorite Orson Welles movie is "The Third Man".


The camera work and music were great.  I loved the scene with Welles being chased through sewers with the theme music in the background.

Have you seen The Magnificent Ambersons?  It's not what you expect from  Welles but it's still a great movie.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Walter Brennan.
> 
> He was in Sgt York too.
> 
> I remember him as an older actor. He was on this tv show I was going to quote him as saying “funny thing killing a man. You take away all he’s got and all he’s ever gonna have” but that was William manny. I think Clint Eastwood stole that line. I’ll keep looking
Click to expand...

He was very good in "To Have and Have Not".  Even when he was younger he played older characters.  He was the epitome of a character actor.  He plays almost the same character in every movie.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.
Click to expand...

I’m watching the tin man. Ever see it? The lead tough guy is dogwoods boss in blonde. Remember him? It’s a gangster comedy


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the tin man. Ever see it? The lead tough guy is dogwoods boss in blonde. Remember him? It’s a gangster comedy
Click to expand...

It this the 1934 Nick and Nora Charles mystery?


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the tin man. Ever see it? The lead tough guy is dogwoods boss in blonde. Remember him? It’s a gangster comedy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It this the 1934 Nick and Nora Charles mystery?
Click to expand...

Probably. I couldn’t finish it. Boring


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.
Click to expand...

I’m watching the cowboy and the lady with Gary cooper. So far it’s good.


----------



## danielpalos

i love watching GunSmoke Season Three Episode eleven with new girl friends; does that count?


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Warren Oates excellent as John Dillinger. One of Humphrey Bogart's low budget films that was a great success was "They Drive By Night" 1940
> 
> They Drive by Night - Wikipedia
> 
> Well "The Maltese Falcon" was made in actuality one time before John Huston's 1941 version, this in 1931 with Ricardo Cortez as Sam Spade and Bebe Daniels as Brigid O'Shaughnessy who in Huston's 1941 version was played by Mary Astor, this 1931 version in faithful follow Dashiell Hammett's novel. The Bette Davis one you refer this "Satan Met A Lady" it is a loose adaption of "The Maltese Falcon"
> 
> Satan Met a Lady - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the sheriff of fractured jaw. Great movie. An English gentleman becomes sheriff of a tough western town. Funny how he keeps his British composure in the most stressful situations.
> 
> Anyways, it’s my first Jayne Mansfield movie. Holy cow was she built
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1950s, Sexpots such such as Jayne Mansfield, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, new film formats like 70mm, and 3D, drive-in B movies, art films, ect. all had one goal, to give audiences what they couldn't get on television.  As a result we got some of the worst and a few of best movies of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching Hombre with Paul Newman and Richard Boone. I loved Richard Boone’s character when he took that mans ticket because the stagecoach was full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I thought Boone's performance was the best part of the movie.  Newman has had a lot  better pictures.
Click to expand...

He’s in another one. Rio Conchos. He’s a real bad guy right from the start.

I’m used to him being a good guy in that tv show I used to watch.

I like him better as a bad guy.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the movies I have taped
> 
> Rio conchos
> Sierra baron
> They were expendable
> Sgt york
> The public enemy
> The westerner
> The cowboy and the lady
> The tin man
> Heaven with a barb wired fence
> Come on danger
> 
> Anybody love or hate any of these?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sgt York is good film about one most decorated soldiers of WWI.  It's a good combination comedy and drama.  It won a bunch of academy awards
> The Westerner is another good movie for it's time.
> The Public Enemy is worth watching to see a young Cagney and Jean Harlow.  Don't remember the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just watched the westerner. I enjoyed it. I always love westerns with a corrupt sheriff or judge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember who played Judge Roy Bean but he was really good. And Gary Cooper was Garry Cooper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching the cowboy and the lady with Gary cooper. So far it’s good.
Click to expand...

I enjoyed that one.  Gary Cooper made good movies, not that he was a great actor but rather he had a magnetic persona which was always Gary Cooper.  He had an interesting history, a cowboy and artist born in Montana with English born parents, raised on a ranch and studied in England.  He was twice picked the best dressed man in America by a leading magazine.  He was an "Aw-shucks" country boy that became one of the most sophisticated and smartest actors in Hollywood.  He is truly an original.


A different kind of role for Cooper was the romantic comedy, "Love in the Afternoon" made in the the 50's. Cooper is an older businessman in Paris playing opposite Audrey Hepburn.  The movie would have been a disaster except for the distinctive style of subtle sophisticated slapstick of Billy Wider and performances by Hepburn, Maurice Chevalier and John McGiver.

Wilder's first choice for the leading role was Cary Grant.  He should have insisted on Grant because Gary Cooper at 56 was not right for a role as a suave playboy.  I enjoyed movie and really liked the music.  


Gary Cooper - Wikipedia


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great Movie
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching the sheriff of fractured jaw. Great movie. An English gentleman becomes sheriff of a tough western town. Funny how he keeps his British composure in the most stressful situations.
> 
> Anyways, it’s my first Jayne Mansfield movie. Holy cow was she built
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the 1950s, Sexpots such such as Jayne Mansfield, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, new film formats like 70mm, and 3D, drive-in B movies, art films, ect. all had one goal, to give audiences what they couldn't get on television.  As a result we got some of the worst and a few of best movies of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching Hombre with Paul Newman and Richard Boone. I loved Richard Boone’s character when he took that mans ticket because the stagecoach was full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I thought Boone's performance was the best part of the movie.  Newman has had a lot  better pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s in another one. Rio Conchos. He’s a real bad guy right from the start.
> 
> I’m used to him being a good guy in that tv show I used to watch.
> 
> I like him better as a bad guy.
Click to expand...

Boone was good. Seen better westerns but it was pretty good.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching the sheriff of fractured jaw. Great movie. An English gentleman becomes sheriff of a tough western town. Funny how he keeps his British composure in the most stressful situations.
> 
> Anyways, it’s my first Jayne Mansfield movie. Holy cow was she built
> 
> 
> 
> In the 1950s, Sexpots such such as Jayne Mansfield, Marilyn Monroe, Brigitte Bardot, new film formats like 70mm, and 3D, drive-in B movies, art films, ect. all had one goal, to give audiences what they couldn't get on television.  As a result we got some of the worst and a few of best movies of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching Hombre with Paul Newman and Richard Boone. I loved Richard Boone’s character when he took that mans ticket because the stagecoach was full.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I thought Boone's performance was the best part of the movie.  Newman has had a lot  better pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He’s in another one. Rio Conchos. He’s a real bad guy right from the start.
> 
> I’m used to him being a good guy in that tv show I used to watch.
> 
> I like him better as a bad guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boone was good. Seen better westerns but it was pretty good.
Click to expand...

Go to 1:50 in and see Boone take the soldiers seat on the stagecoach.  


What a jerk.  LOL


----------



## Flopper

If you like Boone you should take a look at Have Gun Will Travel, a 50’s TV Western that made him a nationwide star. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> If you like Boone you should take a look at Have Gun Will Travel, a 50’s TV Western that made him a nationwide star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the show I used to watch him in. Yes I like him but I like him better as a bad guy.

Right now I’m watching Christopher Columbus 1949 film.

Can you imagine it was the late 1400s

The rich lived pretty well in the 1400s. Minus electricity, medicine, motor vehicles, television, internet. A lot has changed in 500 years but still people pretty much were the same back then.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like Boone you should take a look at Have Gun Will Travel, a 50’s TV Western that made him a nationwide star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the show I used to watch him in. Yes I like him but I like him better as a bad guy.
> 
> Right now I’m watching Christopher Columbus 1949 film.
> 
> Can you imagine it was the late 1400s
> 
> The rich lived pretty well in the 1400s. Minus electricity, medicine, motor vehicles, television, internet. A lot has changed in 500 years but still people pretty much were the same back then.
Click to expand...


Just about any age is good if you're in the 1%.  The movie has an interesting sidebar:
The Sea part of the movie was filmed in Barbabos.
The replica of the Santa Maria broke its moorings during a squall in the West Indies and drifted for two nights and a day with crew on board before it was rescued. Then a fire broke out and the ship was burnt. It had to be completely rebuilt at a cost of £100,000 because scenes set on it had yet to be shot. Fredic March collapsed one day after shooting due to a heatstroke which delayed the production for days.  A new subplot had to be added towards the end of shooting involving the romance between Columbus and the sister of his lieutenant.  The Movie lost a lot of money.


I've never like the Christopher Columbus tale. In fact, there are only a few sea fairing movies that I really enjoyed.

Down to Sea in Ships (1949). It's a simple story of  a Whaling ship captain, Lionel Barrymore who takes his grandson, Dean Stockwell on a whaling expedition in order to teach the young boy real life values such as honesty, courage, wisdom, fairness and hard work. However it is the First Mate, Richard Widmark who teaches him about life.


Also,  Master and Commander, 2003 and Das Boot, a 1981 German submarine warfare film.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like Boone you should take a look at Have Gun Will Travel, a 50’s TV Western that made him a nationwide star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the show I used to watch him in. Yes I like him but I like him better as a bad guy.
> 
> Right now I’m watching Christopher Columbus 1949 film.
> 
> Can you imagine it was the late 1400s
> 
> The rich lived pretty well in the 1400s. Minus electricity, medicine, motor vehicles, television, internet. A lot has changed in 500 years but still people pretty much were the same back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about any age is good if you're in the 1%.  The movie has an interesting sidebar:
> The Sea part of the movie was filmed in Barbabos.
> The replica of the Santa Maria broke its moorings during a squall in the West Indies and drifted for two nights and a day with crew on board before it was rescued. Then a fire broke out and the ship was burnt. It had to be completely rebuilt at a cost of £100,000 because scenes set on it had yet to be shot. Fredic March collapsed one day after shooting due to a heatstroke which delayed the production for days.  A new subplot had to be added towards the end of shooting involving the romance between Columbus and the sister of his lieutenant.  The Movie lost a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I've never like the Christopher Columbus tale. In fact, there are only a few sea fairing movies that I really enjoyed.
> 
> Down to Sea in Ships (1949). It's a simple story of  a Whaling ship captain, Lionel Barrymore who takes his grandson, Dean Stockwell on a whaling expedition in order to teach the young boy real life values such as honesty, courage, wisdom, fairness and hard work. However it is the First Mate, Richard Widmark who teaches him about life.
> 
> 
> Also,  Master and Commander, 2003 and Das Boot, a 1981 German submarine warfare film.
Click to expand...

I saw this good old movie where the rich kid got stuck on a fishing boat for 3 months and they made a man out of him.


----------



## basquebromance

Earlier today I saw a film critic tweet a review for a movie that either came out today or is coming out soon and it starred famous people and I was like “didn’t know about this! Can’t wait!” I have forgotten every single detail about this film. Nothing on Fandango rings a bell!

I think it was maybe a thriller? Did I dream this? (I am not thinking of the Ben Affleck Netflix heist film which I thought was ok)


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like Boone you should take a look at Have Gun Will Travel, a 50’s TV Western that made him a nationwide star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the show I used to watch him in. Yes I like him but I like him better as a bad guy.
> 
> Right now I’m watching Christopher Columbus 1949 film.
> 
> Can you imagine it was the late 1400s
> 
> The rich lived pretty well in the 1400s. Minus electricity, medicine, motor vehicles, television, internet. A lot has changed in 500 years but still people pretty much were the same back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about any age is good if you're in the 1%.  The movie has an interesting sidebar:
> The Sea part of the movie was filmed in Barbabos.
> The replica of the Santa Maria broke its moorings during a squall in the West Indies and drifted for two nights and a day with crew on board before it was rescued. Then a fire broke out and the ship was burnt. It had to be completely rebuilt at a cost of £100,000 because scenes set on it had yet to be shot. Fredic March collapsed one day after shooting due to a heatstroke which delayed the production for days.  A new subplot had to be added towards the end of shooting involving the romance between Columbus and the sister of his lieutenant.  The Movie lost a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I've never like the Christopher Columbus tale. In fact, there are only a few sea fairing movies that I really enjoyed.
> 
> Down to Sea in Ships (1949). It's a simple story of  a Whaling ship captain, Lionel Barrymore who takes his grandson, Dean Stockwell on a whaling expedition in order to teach the young boy real life values such as honesty, courage, wisdom, fairness and hard work. However it is the First Mate, Richard Widmark who teaches him about life.
> 
> 
> Also,  Master and Commander, 2003 and Das Boot, a 1981 German submarine warfare film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw this good old movie where the rich kid got stuck on a fishing boat for 3 months and they made a man out of him.
Click to expand...

Captains Courageous, a novel by Rudyard Kipling made into a movie with  Spencer Tracy, Freddie Bartholomew, and Lionel Barrymore in 1937.  It won several academy awards.  A nice movie


----------



## Flopper

basquebromance said:


> Earlier today I saw a film critic tweet a review for a movie that either came out today or is coming out soon and it starred famous people and I was like “didn’t know about this! Can’t wait!” I have forgotten every single detail about this film. Nothing on Fandango rings a bell!
> 
> I think it was maybe a thriller? Did I dream this? (I am not thinking of the Ben Affleck Netflix heist film which I thought was ok)


I'd looked for it but that's much to go on.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like Boone you should take a look at Have Gun Will Travel, a 50’s TV Western that made him a nationwide star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the show I used to watch him in. Yes I like him but I like him better as a bad guy.
> 
> Right now I’m watching Christopher Columbus 1949 film.
> 
> Can you imagine it was the late 1400s
> 
> The rich lived pretty well in the 1400s. Minus electricity, medicine, motor vehicles, television, internet. A lot has changed in 500 years but still people pretty much were the same back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about any age is good if you're in the 1%.  The movie has an interesting sidebar:
> The Sea part of the movie was filmed in Barbabos.
> The replica of the Santa Maria broke its moorings during a squall in the West Indies and drifted for two nights and a day with crew on board before it was rescued. Then a fire broke out and the ship was burnt. It had to be completely rebuilt at a cost of £100,000 because scenes set on it had yet to be shot. Fredic March collapsed one day after shooting due to a heatstroke which delayed the production for days.  A new subplot had to be added towards the end of shooting involving the romance between Columbus and the sister of his lieutenant.  The Movie lost a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I've never like the Christopher Columbus tale. In fact, there are only a few sea fairing movies that I really enjoyed.
> 
> Down to Sea in Ships (1949). It's a simple story of  a Whaling ship captain, Lionel Barrymore who takes his grandson, Dean Stockwell on a whaling expedition in order to teach the young boy real life values such as honesty, courage, wisdom, fairness and hard work. However it is the First Mate, Richard Widmark who teaches him about life.
> 
> 
> Also,  Master and Commander, 2003 and Das Boot, a 1981 German submarine warfare film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw this good old movie where the rich kid got stuck on a fishing boat for 3 months and they made a man out of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Captains Courageous, a novel by Rudyard Kipling made into a movie with  Spencer Tracy, Freddie Bartholomew, and Lionel Barrymore in 1937.  It won several academy awards.  A nice movie
Click to expand...

I couldn’t think of his name. Spencer Tracy.

It was a good movie but academy award? I don’t think so.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you like Boone you should take a look at Have Gun Will Travel, a 50’s TV Western that made him a nationwide star.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the show I used to watch him in. Yes I like him but I like him better as a bad guy.
> 
> Right now I’m watching Christopher Columbus 1949 film.
> 
> Can you imagine it was the late 1400s
> 
> The rich lived pretty well in the 1400s. Minus electricity, medicine, motor vehicles, television, internet. A lot has changed in 500 years but still people pretty much were the same back then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just about any age is good if you're in the 1%.  The movie has an interesting sidebar:
> The Sea part of the movie was filmed in Barbabos.
> The replica of the Santa Maria broke its moorings during a squall in the West Indies and drifted for two nights and a day with crew on board before it was rescued. Then a fire broke out and the ship was burnt. It had to be completely rebuilt at a cost of £100,000 because scenes set on it had yet to be shot. Fredic March collapsed one day after shooting due to a heatstroke which delayed the production for days.  A new subplot had to be added towards the end of shooting involving the romance between Columbus and the sister of his lieutenant.  The Movie lost a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I've never like the Christopher Columbus tale. In fact, there are only a few sea fairing movies that I really enjoyed.
> 
> Down to Sea in Ships (1949). It's a simple story of  a Whaling ship captain, Lionel Barrymore who takes his grandson, Dean Stockwell on a whaling expedition in order to teach the young boy real life values such as honesty, courage, wisdom, fairness and hard work. However it is the First Mate, Richard Widmark who teaches him about life.
> 
> 
> Also,  Master and Commander, 2003 and Das Boot, a 1981 German submarine warfare film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw this good old movie where the rich kid got stuck on a fishing boat for 3 months and they made a man out of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Captains Courageous, a novel by Rudyard Kipling made into a movie with  Spencer Tracy, Freddie Bartholomew, and Lionel Barrymore in 1937.  It won several academy awards.  A nice movie
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn’t think of his name. Spencer Tracy.
> 
> It was a good movie but academy award? I don’t think so.
Click to expand...

It didn't win best picture or actor.  As child actors go, I never liked Freddie Bartholomew.  I preferred Dean Stockwell in Down to the Sea in Ships.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s the show I used to watch him in. Yes I like him but I like him better as a bad guy.
> 
> Right now I’m watching Christopher Columbus 1949 film.
> 
> Can you imagine it was the late 1400s
> 
> The rich lived pretty well in the 1400s. Minus electricity, medicine, motor vehicles, television, internet. A lot has changed in 500 years but still people pretty much were the same back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about any age is good if you're in the 1%.  The movie has an interesting sidebar:
> The Sea part of the movie was filmed in Barbabos.
> The replica of the Santa Maria broke its moorings during a squall in the West Indies and drifted for two nights and a day with crew on board before it was rescued. Then a fire broke out and the ship was burnt. It had to be completely rebuilt at a cost of £100,000 because scenes set on it had yet to be shot. Fredic March collapsed one day after shooting due to a heatstroke which delayed the production for days.  A new subplot had to be added towards the end of shooting involving the romance between Columbus and the sister of his lieutenant.  The Movie lost a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I've never like the Christopher Columbus tale. In fact, there are only a few sea fairing movies that I really enjoyed.
> 
> Down to Sea in Ships (1949). It's a simple story of  a Whaling ship captain, Lionel Barrymore who takes his grandson, Dean Stockwell on a whaling expedition in order to teach the young boy real life values such as honesty, courage, wisdom, fairness and hard work. However it is the First Mate, Richard Widmark who teaches him about life.
> 
> 
> Also,  Master and Commander, 2003 and Das Boot, a 1981 German submarine warfare film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw this good old movie where the rich kid got stuck on a fishing boat for 3 months and they made a man out of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Captains Courageous, a novel by Rudyard Kipling made into a movie with  Spencer Tracy, Freddie Bartholomew, and Lionel Barrymore in 1937.  It won several academy awards.  A nice movie
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn’t think of his name. Spencer Tracy.
> 
> It was a good movie but academy award? I don’t think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't win best picture or actor.  As child actors go, I never liked Freddie Bartholomew.  I preferred Dean Stockwell in Down to the Sea in Ships.
Click to expand...

I want to thank you for talking about something other than politics.

I want to suggest a funny movie that really is a classic even though it was made in 1974. Young Frankenstein.

I just saw blazing saddles recently and that use to be my favorite Mel brooks movie but now young Frankenstein is. Terri Garr and madalyn Kahn. 

Blazing saddles isn’t as good as I remember but young Frankenstein is better


----------



## sealybobo

Is gene hackman in young Frankenstein? I think he is


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just about any age is good if you're in the 1%.  The movie has an interesting sidebar:
> The Sea part of the movie was filmed in Barbabos.
> The replica of the Santa Maria broke its moorings during a squall in the West Indies and drifted for two nights and a day with crew on board before it was rescued. Then a fire broke out and the ship was burnt. It had to be completely rebuilt at a cost of £100,000 because scenes set on it had yet to be shot. Fredic March collapsed one day after shooting due to a heatstroke which delayed the production for days.  A new subplot had to be added towards the end of shooting involving the romance between Columbus and the sister of his lieutenant.  The Movie lost a lot of money.
> 
> 
> I've never like the Christopher Columbus tale. In fact, there are only a few sea fairing movies that I really enjoyed.
> 
> Down to Sea in Ships (1949). It's a simple story of  a Whaling ship captain, Lionel Barrymore who takes his grandson, Dean Stockwell on a whaling expedition in order to teach the young boy real life values such as honesty, courage, wisdom, fairness and hard work. However it is the First Mate, Richard Widmark who teaches him about life.
> 
> 
> Also,  Master and Commander, 2003 and Das Boot, a 1981 German submarine warfare film.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this good old movie where the rich kid got stuck on a fishing boat for 3 months and they made a man out of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Captains Courageous, a novel by Rudyard Kipling made into a movie with  Spencer Tracy, Freddie Bartholomew, and Lionel Barrymore in 1937.  It won several academy awards.  A nice movie
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn’t think of his name. Spencer Tracy.
> 
> It was a good movie but academy award? I don’t think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't win best picture or actor.  As child actors go, I never liked Freddie Bartholomew.  I preferred Dean Stockwell in Down to the Sea in Ships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to thank you for talking about something other than politics.
> 
> I want to suggest a funny movie that really is a classic even though it was made in 1974. Young Frankenstein.
> 
> I just saw blazing saddles recently and that use to be my favorite Mel brooks movie but now young Frankenstein is. Terri Garr and madalyn Kahn.
> 
> Blazing saddles isn’t as good as I remember but young Frankenstein is better
Click to expand...

I think Young Frankenstein is probably one the funniest movies I have every seen, probably the best movie Gene Wider has ever made.

It's a shame more people on the Political forum don't spend more time on the other USMB forums.  Too much time spent on politics will rot your brains.

"Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies."
Groucho Marx


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Is gene hackman in young Frankenstein? I think he is


Yes, the blindman, one of the funnest scenes in the movie.

http://pmd.cdn.turner.com/tcm/big/t...nstein_atemporarycompanion_FC_640x360_800.mp4


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this good old movie where the rich kid got stuck on a fishing boat for 3 months and they made a man out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> Captains Courageous, a novel by Rudyard Kipling made into a movie with  Spencer Tracy, Freddie Bartholomew, and Lionel Barrymore in 1937.  It won several academy awards.  A nice movie
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn’t think of his name. Spencer Tracy.
> 
> It was a good movie but academy award? I don’t think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't win best picture or actor.  As child actors go, I never liked Freddie Bartholomew.  I preferred Dean Stockwell in Down to the Sea in Ships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to thank you for talking about something other than politics.
> 
> I want to suggest a funny movie that really is a classic even though it was made in 1974. Young Frankenstein.
> 
> I just saw blazing saddles recently and that use to be my favorite Mel brooks movie but now young Frankenstein is. Terri Garr and madalyn Kahn.
> 
> Blazing saddles isn’t as good as I remember but young Frankenstein is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Young Frankenstein is probably one the funniest movies I have every seen, probably the best movie Gene Wider has ever made.
> 
> It's a shame more people on the Political forum don't spend more time on the other USMB forums.  Too much time spent on politics will rot your brains.
> 
> "Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies."
> Groucho Marx
Click to expand...

Mark Twain was okay. 

I watched another newer version of three musketeers. The older one was better. One was probably 40s the newer one probably 50s. The guy who played dark tanyan in the new one over the top or wasn’t good looking enough. And they didn’t improve on the older version just sort of repeated it.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> Earlier today I saw a film critic tweet a review for a movie that either came out today or is coming out soon and it starred famous people and I was like “didn’t know about this! Can’t wait!” I have forgotten every single detail about this film. Nothing on Fandango rings a bell!
> 
> I think it was maybe a thriller? Did I dream this? (I am not thinking of the Ben Affleck Netflix heist film which I thought was ok)


I have seen a million previews in my life that looked great and then I don’t recall what they were or if I ever saw the movie. I just remember saying, “I’d see that”

I can’t remember the last time I saw a preview sitting in a movie theater and then later saw that movie. I’m sure I’ve seen some of them I just don’t remember that I saw a preview first. That must be the case. I should write them down. 

It’s also possible some of them never get made or finished? I would assume if they’re showing us a preview the movie is a done deal.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today I saw a film critic tweet a review for a movie that either came out today or is coming out soon and it starred famous people and I was like “didn’t know about this! Can’t wait!” I have forgotten every single detail about this film. Nothing on Fandango rings a bell!
> 
> I think it was maybe a thriller? Did I dream this? (I am not thinking of the Ben Affleck Netflix heist film which I thought was ok)
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a million previews in my life that looked great and then I don’t recall what they were or if I ever saw the movie. I just remember saying, “I’d see that”
> 
> I can’t remember the last time I saw a preview sitting in a movie theater and then later saw that movie. I’m sure I’ve seen some of them I just don’t remember that I saw a preview first. That must be the case. I should write them down.
> 
> It’s also possible some of them never get made or finished? I would assume if they’re showing us a preview the movie is a done deal.
Click to expand...

I think today, anything that has a preview is completed.  However, many previews are released before the final cut is determined.  In some cases, a the final product is delayed for any number of reasons.  I remember several movies scheduled to come out just after 911 were shelved for several years.  

Back in the 30's when movies took weeks instead of months or years to complete and crew sizes were 50 to 100 people instead of 500 to 3000, studios would release teasers of movies on the drawing board to get audience reactions.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Captains Courageous, a novel by Rudyard Kipling made into a movie with  Spencer Tracy, Freddie Bartholomew, and Lionel Barrymore in 1937.  It won several academy awards.  A nice movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t think of his name. Spencer Tracy.
> 
> It was a good movie but academy award? I don’t think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't win best picture or actor.  As child actors go, I never liked Freddie Bartholomew.  I preferred Dean Stockwell in Down to the Sea in Ships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to thank you for talking about something other than politics.
> 
> I want to suggest a funny movie that really is a classic even though it was made in 1974. Young Frankenstein.
> 
> I just saw blazing saddles recently and that use to be my favorite Mel brooks movie but now young Frankenstein is. Terri Garr and madalyn Kahn.
> 
> Blazing saddles isn’t as good as I remember but young Frankenstein is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Young Frankenstein is probably one the funniest movies I have every seen, probably the best movie Gene Wider has ever made.
> 
> It's a shame more people on the Political forum don't spend more time on the other USMB forums.  Too much time spent on politics will rot your brains.
> 
> "Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies."
> Groucho Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark Twain was okay.
> 
> I watched another newer version of three musketeers. The older one was better. One was probably 40s the newer one probably 50s. The guy who played dark tanyan in the new one over the top or wasn’t good looking enough. And they didn’t improve on the older version just sort of repeated it.
Click to expand...

I don't think I have ever seen a movie about Mark Twain.  I've see a couple of stage plays but not a movie.

I counted 56 movies made using the Three Musketeer basic plot.  There have been 23 movies titled "The Three Musketeers".  Then there's The 4th Musketeer, Three and a Half Musketeers,  Mickey Donald and Goofy and The Three Musketeers,  Barbie and the Three Musketeers, The Musketeer, The Last Musketeer, etc...


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn’t think of his name. Spencer Tracy.
> 
> It was a good movie but academy award? I don’t think so.
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't win best picture or actor.  As child actors go, I never liked Freddie Bartholomew.  I preferred Dean Stockwell in Down to the Sea in Ships.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to thank you for talking about something other than politics.
> 
> I want to suggest a funny movie that really is a classic even though it was made in 1974. Young Frankenstein.
> 
> I just saw blazing saddles recently and that use to be my favorite Mel brooks movie but now young Frankenstein is. Terri Garr and madalyn Kahn.
> 
> Blazing saddles isn’t as good as I remember but young Frankenstein is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Young Frankenstein is probably one the funniest movies I have every seen, probably the best movie Gene Wider has ever made.
> 
> It's a shame more people on the Political forum don't spend more time on the other USMB forums.  Too much time spent on politics will rot your brains.
> 
> "Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies."
> Groucho Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark Twain was okay.
> 
> I watched another newer version of three musketeers. The older one was better. One was probably 40s the newer one probably 50s. The guy who played dark tanyan in the new one over the top or wasn’t good looking enough. And they didn’t improve on the older version just sort of repeated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a movie about Mark Twain.  I've see a couple of stage plays but not a movie.
> 
> I counted 56 movies made using the Three Musketeer basic plot.  There have been 23 movies titled "The Three Musketeers".  Then there's The 4th Musketeer, Three and a Half Musketeers,  Mickey Donald and Goofy and The Three Musketeers,  Barbie and the Three Musketeers, The Musketeer, The Last Musketeer, etc...
Click to expand...


The movie briefly shows his childhood then how he learned to drive a river boat then his time as a captain. Then he left the river and wrote and I think he published other peoples writings and he maybe invented typewriters?

He was close to bankruptcy and if he published general grants memoirs he would go bankrupt but he did it anyways. But instead of shafting the people he owed he went all around the world speaking and he got out of bankruptcy..

People around the world praised him for giving them such a beautiful book  that told them what it was like to live in America. They loved Tom Sawyer, Mark Twain and huckleberry Finn.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It didn't win best picture or actor.  As child actors go, I never liked Freddie Bartholomew.  I preferred Dean Stockwell in Down to the Sea in Ships.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank you for talking about something other than politics.
> 
> I want to suggest a funny movie that really is a classic even though it was made in 1974. Young Frankenstein.
> 
> I just saw blazing saddles recently and that use to be my favorite Mel brooks movie but now young Frankenstein is. Terri Garr and madalyn Kahn.
> 
> Blazing saddles isn’t as good as I remember but young Frankenstein is better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Young Frankenstein is probably one the funniest movies I have every seen, probably the best movie Gene Wider has ever made.
> 
> It's a shame more people on the Political forum don't spend more time on the other USMB forums.  Too much time spent on politics will rot your brains.
> 
> "Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies."
> Groucho Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark Twain was okay.
> 
> I watched another newer version of three musketeers. The older one was better. One was probably 40s the newer one probably 50s. The guy who played dark tanyan in the new one over the top or wasn’t good looking enough. And they didn’t improve on the older version just sort of repeated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a movie about Mark Twain.  I've see a couple of stage plays but not a movie.
> 
> I counted 56 movies made using the Three Musketeer basic plot.  There have been 23 movies titled "The Three Musketeers".  Then there's The 4th Musketeer, Three and a Half Musketeers,  Mickey Donald and Goofy and The Three Musketeers,  Barbie and the Three Musketeers, The Musketeer, The Last Musketeer, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The movie briefly shows his childhood then how he learned to drive a river boat then his time as a captain. Then he left the river and wrote and I think he published other peoples writings and he maybe invented typewriters?
> 
> He was close to bankruptcy and if he published general grants memoirs he would go bankrupt but he did it anyways. But instead of shafting the people he owed he went all around the world speaking and he got out of bankruptcy..
> 
> People around the world praised him for giving them such a beautiful book  that told them what it was like to live in America. They loved Tom Sawyer, Mark Twain and huckleberry Finn.
Click to expand...

Was this the one?

The Adventures of Mark Twain trailer


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to thank you for talking about something other than politics.
> 
> I want to suggest a funny movie that really is a classic even though it was made in 1974. Young Frankenstein.
> 
> I just saw blazing saddles recently and that use to be my favorite Mel brooks movie but now young Frankenstein is. Terri Garr and madalyn Kahn.
> 
> Blazing saddles isn’t as good as I remember but young Frankenstein is better
> 
> 
> 
> I think Young Frankenstein is probably one the funniest movies I have every seen, probably the best movie Gene Wider has ever made.
> 
> It's a shame more people on the Political forum don't spend more time on the other USMB forums.  Too much time spent on politics will rot your brains.
> 
> "Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies."
> Groucho Marx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mark Twain was okay.
> 
> I watched another newer version of three musketeers. The older one was better. One was probably 40s the newer one probably 50s. The guy who played dark tanyan in the new one over the top or wasn’t good looking enough. And they didn’t improve on the older version just sort of repeated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a movie about Mark Twain.  I've see a couple of stage plays but not a movie.
> 
> I counted 56 movies made using the Three Musketeer basic plot.  There have been 23 movies titled "The Three Musketeers".  Then there's The 4th Musketeer, Three and a Half Musketeers,  Mickey Donald and Goofy and The Three Musketeers,  Barbie and the Three Musketeers, The Musketeer, The Last Musketeer, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The movie briefly shows his childhood then how he learned to drive a river boat then his time as a captain. Then he left the river and wrote and I think he published other peoples writings and he maybe invented typewriters?
> 
> He was close to bankruptcy and if he published general grants memoirs he would go bankrupt but he did it anyways. But instead of shafting the people he owed he went all around the world speaking and he got out of bankruptcy..
> 
> People around the world praised him for giving them such a beautiful book  that told them what it was like to live in America. They loved Tom Sawyer, Mark Twain and huckleberry Finn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this the one?
> 
> The Adventures of Mark Twain trailer
Click to expand...

Yes that’s it.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Young Frankenstein is probably one the funniest movies I have every seen, probably the best movie Gene Wider has ever made.
> 
> It's a shame more people on the Political forum don't spend more time on the other USMB forums.  Too much time spent on politics will rot your brains.
> 
> "Politics is the art of looking for trouble, finding it everywhere, diagnosing it incorrectly and applying the wrong remedies."
> Groucho Marx
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Twain was okay.
> 
> I watched another newer version of three musketeers. The older one was better. One was probably 40s the newer one probably 50s. The guy who played dark tanyan in the new one over the top or wasn’t good looking enough. And they didn’t improve on the older version just sort of repeated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a movie about Mark Twain.  I've see a couple of stage plays but not a movie.
> 
> I counted 56 movies made using the Three Musketeer basic plot.  There have been 23 movies titled "The Three Musketeers".  Then there's The 4th Musketeer, Three and a Half Musketeers,  Mickey Donald and Goofy and The Three Musketeers,  Barbie and the Three Musketeers, The Musketeer, The Last Musketeer, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The movie briefly shows his childhood then how he learned to drive a river boat then his time as a captain. Then he left the river and wrote and I think he published other peoples writings and he maybe invented typewriters?
> 
> He was close to bankruptcy and if he published general grants memoirs he would go bankrupt but he did it anyways. But instead of shafting the people he owed he went all around the world speaking and he got out of bankruptcy..
> 
> People around the world praised him for giving them such a beautiful book  that told them what it was like to live in America. They loved Tom Sawyer, Mark Twain and huckleberry Finn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this the one?
> 
> The Adventures of Mark Twain trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that’s it.
Click to expand...

I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Twain was okay.
> 
> I watched another newer version of three musketeers. The older one was better. One was probably 40s the newer one probably 50s. The guy who played dark tanyan in the new one over the top or wasn’t good looking enough. And they didn’t improve on the older version just sort of repeated it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a movie about Mark Twain.  I've see a couple of stage plays but not a movie.
> 
> I counted 56 movies made using the Three Musketeer basic plot.  There have been 23 movies titled "The Three Musketeers".  Then there's The 4th Musketeer, Three and a Half Musketeers,  Mickey Donald and Goofy and The Three Musketeers,  Barbie and the Three Musketeers, The Musketeer, The Last Musketeer, etc...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The movie briefly shows his childhood then how he learned to drive a river boat then his time as a captain. Then he left the river and wrote and I think he published other peoples writings and he maybe invented typewriters?
> 
> He was close to bankruptcy and if he published general grants memoirs he would go bankrupt but he did it anyways. But instead of shafting the people he owed he went all around the world speaking and he got out of bankruptcy..
> 
> People around the world praised him for giving them such a beautiful book  that told them what it was like to live in America. They loved Tom Sawyer, Mark Twain and huckleberry Finn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this the one?
> 
> The Adventures of Mark Twain trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that’s it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
Click to expand...


When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.

What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a movie about Mark Twain.  I've see a couple of stage plays but not a movie.
> 
> I counted 56 movies made using the Three Musketeer basic plot.  There have been 23 movies titled "The Three Musketeers".  Then there's The 4th Musketeer, Three and a Half Musketeers,  Mickey Donald and Goofy and The Three Musketeers,  Barbie and the Three Musketeers, The Musketeer, The Last Musketeer, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The movie briefly shows his childhood then how he learned to drive a river boat then his time as a captain. Then he left the river and wrote and I think he published other peoples writings and he maybe invented typewriters?
> 
> He was close to bankruptcy and if he published general grants memoirs he would go bankrupt but he did it anyways. But instead of shafting the people he owed he went all around the world speaking and he got out of bankruptcy..
> 
> People around the world praised him for giving them such a beautiful book  that told them what it was like to live in America. They loved Tom Sawyer, Mark Twain and huckleberry Finn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was this the one?
> 
> The Adventures of Mark Twain trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that’s it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
Click to expand...

The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.

"Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
 Mark Twain


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The movie briefly shows his childhood then how he learned to drive a river boat then his time as a captain. Then he left the river and wrote and I think he published other peoples writings and he maybe invented typewriters?
> 
> He was close to bankruptcy and if he published general grants memoirs he would go bankrupt but he did it anyways. But instead of shafting the people he owed he went all around the world speaking and he got out of bankruptcy..
> 
> People around the world praised him for giving them such a beautiful book  that told them what it was like to live in America. They loved Tom Sawyer, Mark Twain and huckleberry Finn.
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the one?
> 
> The Adventures of Mark Twain trailer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that’s it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
Click to expand...

Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.

Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was this the one?
> 
> The Adventures of Mark Twain trailer
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that’s it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
Click to expand...

Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that’s it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
Click to expand...

I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.
Click to expand...

I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that’s it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
Click to expand...

Now I’m watching Virginia City. Errol Flynn, bogart and randolph Scott? 3 leading men in one movie? This must have been a huge blockbuster in 1940. The leading lady isn’t that hot. Probably why I don’t know her. Miriam Hopkins. Was she big back then?


----------



## MaryL

Detective story, 1951.Set entirely in a police office...years before barney miller, or NYPD blue. Or any other other police thriller...


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I’m watching Virginia City. Errol Flynn, bogart and randolph Scott? 3 leading men in one movie? This must have been a huge blockbuster in 1940. The leading lady isn’t that hot. Probably why I don’t know her. Miriam Hopkins. Was she big back then?
Click to expand...

Bogart did the worst job acting like a Mexican, if that is indeed what accent he was trying to pull off. I really couldn’t tell.


----------



## Ringel05

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I’m watching Virginia City. Errol Flynn, bogart and randolph Scott? 3 leading men in one movie? This must have been a huge blockbuster in 1940. The leading lady isn’t that hot. Probably why I don’t know her. Miriam Hopkins. Was she big back then?
Click to expand...

She was a huge star at all the major studios, her heyday was the 1930s, she was also extremely temperamental, difficult to work with, artistically demanding, intelligent, her comedic timing was as sensitive as a tuning fork, a consummate scene stealer and she was the primary front runner for the role of Scarlett O'hara until Vivian Leigh showed up on the scene.  She had a constant feud with all the studio heads and a long-running feud with her rival Bette Davis, both were the divas of their time.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to take a look.  Mark Twain has always been one of my favorites.  I saw a stage presentation, 'Mark Twain Tonight", a one man show with James Whittemore which was excellent.  Here's a clip from the original presentation with Hal Holbrook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I’m watching Virginia City. Errol Flynn, bogart and randolph Scott? 3 leading men in one movie? This must have been a huge blockbuster in 1940. The leading lady isn’t that hot. Probably why I don’t know her. Miriam Hopkins. Was she big back then?
Click to expand...

She's probably best know for her long running feud with Bette Davis.  She made a lot movies and was nominated for a couple of academy awards.  I honestly don't remember her in any her movies.
Did you like It's a big country?


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I’m watching Virginia City. Errol Flynn, bogart and randolph Scott? 3 leading men in one movie? This must have been a huge blockbuster in 1940. The leading lady isn’t that hot. Probably why I don’t know her. Miriam Hopkins. Was she big back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's probably best know for her long running feud with Bette Davis.  She made a lot movies and was nominated for a couple of academy awards.  I honestly don't remember her in any her movies.
> Did you like It's a big country?
Click to expand...

Yes I liked it’s a big country. 

Funny because the more things change the more they stay the same.

I like it that they pointed out all the great blacks who are a part of this country.

Then when they addressed racism they didn’t mention blacks. They told a story about a Hungarian immigrant who didn’t want his daughters marrying greeks.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now I’m watching Virginia City. Errol Flynn, bogart and randolph Scott? 3 leading men in one movie? This must have been a huge blockbuster in 1940. The leading lady isn’t that hot. Probably why I don’t know her. Miriam Hopkins. Was she big back then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's probably best know for her long running feud with Bette Davis.  She made a lot movies and was nominated for a couple of academy awards.  I honestly don't remember her in any her movies.
> Did you like It's a big country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I liked it’s a big country.
> 
> Funny because the more things change the more they stay the same.
> 
> I like it that they pointed out all the great blacks who are a part of this country.
> 
> Then when they addressed racism they didn’t mention blacks. They told a story about a Hungarian immigrant who didn’t want his daughters marrying greeks.
Click to expand...

Remember that was 1951.  A time when a white women touching a black man in a movie was likely to result in boos and walkouts.  A movie that suggested the equality of the races was likely to be boycotted in the Deep South.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was a kid I hated this stage presentation.  I would have to watch it again as an adult to see if I appreciate it more now.
> 
> What I love is Huck Fin and Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain.  In other words I love his stories of growing up on the Mississippi.  And the rest of the world went crazy for his books when he was alive.  And he was recognized before he died.  He was a great American for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
Click to expand...

Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism

Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York

Harry Morgan too from mash.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The greatest American humorist as well as being a great story teller.
> 
> "Often it does seem such a pity that Noah and his party did not miss the boat."
> Mark Twain
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
Click to expand...

The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.

Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever see It’s a big country? 1951 a patriotic tribute to the wonder and diversity of the USA. Several short stories glorifying the American way of life.
> 
> Nancy Reagan’s in it. I can’t wait to see how young she will look.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
Click to expand...

What role did Gene kelly play?


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It was a good movie.  The credits read like a 1950 who's who in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
Click to expand...

The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.

Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
Click to expand...



Fort dobbs with Clint walker. He was a stud. Must have been a bodybuilder.

Virginia Mayo wasn’t hard to look at either. 

On another subject, I don’t like Bogart, James Cagney, George c Scott, Mickey Rooney or Spencer Tracy movies as much as others do. I find them boring.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m Greek. One of the short stories was the Hungarian man who had all girls. He told them Hungarians hate greeks. Have for 500 years maybe 1000. Then his oldest daughter met a Greek man.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
Click to expand...

Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people. 

The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.

Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
> 
> 
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Fort dobbs with Clint walker. He was a stud. Must have been a bodybuilder.
> 
> Virginia Mayo wasn’t hard to look at either.
> 
> On another subject, I don’t like Bogart, James Cagney, George c Scott, Mickey Rooney or Spencer Tracy movies as much as others do. I find them boring.
Click to expand...

I thought the movie was bit slow in places but it was ok.  I saw it some years ago. I watched him as a kid in his role as Cheyenne in the TV series.    He played in a ton of movies in supporting roles.  I think he died fairly recently.

Of the actors listed, I obviously like Bogart, don't care for most of Cagney's earlier movies.  Don't like Mickey Rooney in any his movies. I think Tracey was a good actor particularly in Bad Day at Black Rock.  George C. Scott made one great movie, Patton.  He was born for the role. His supporting role in Dr. Strangeglove was hilarious.   I recently saw Scott in Islands in Stream, a really good Hemingway novel but a rather boring movie.  I lived in the Bahamas for two years as a teen so it did bring back some good memories.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran across this website that has a number of free full length classic movies.  I didn't watch any but plan to do so.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming Free in the Public Domain
> 
> 
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people.
> 
> The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.
> 
> Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?
Click to expand...

I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> 
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people.
> 
> The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.
> 
> Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.
Click to expand...

I’m taping a bunch of Greta Garbo movies. I want to see what she’s all about. I don’t even know what she looks like. If I ever saw her in a movie it was over 20 years ago. Tcm is running a Garbo marathon


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inherit the wind. 1960. The Tennessee town is anti evolution. They locked up a teacher for teaching evolution and two attorneys debate creationism vs Darwinism
> 
> Spencer Tracy Fredric March Gene kelly dick York
> 
> Harry Morgan too from mash.
> 
> 
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people.
> 
> The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.
> 
> Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.
Click to expand...

Gentle Annie staring James craig and Donna reed and Harry Morgan but my favorite character is Marjorie main. She played that character so well in so many movies. Always the matriarch of the family. Ma. She always played Ma.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The surprise performance was that of Gene Kelly.  We always think of him as the song and dance man who made Singing in the Rain, a movie he hated and An American in Paris but he proved in this movie that he could act.  He only made about half dozens dramas and several comedies if you exclude the propaganda films of WWII.  However, he got good reviews in almost all of them.
> 
> Spencer Tracey and Fredric March made this one of the most memorable movies of the 60's
> 
> 
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people.
> 
> The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.
> 
> Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m taping a bunch of Greta Garbo movies. I want to see what she’s all about. I don’t even know what she looks like. If I ever saw her in a movie it was over 20 years ago. Tcm is running a Garbo marathon
Click to expand...

I like Greta Garbo. Queen Christina is suppose to be her best.  I'll have to check TCM since I have never seen it.   Grand Hotel is probably one her most watched movies. Although I didn't like it that much.  One of her most famous lines from the movie is "I want to be alone", not because of what it meant in the movie but because of what it meant in her life.

Garbo avoided social functions, preferring to spend her time alone or with friends. She never signed autographs or answered fan mail, and rarely gave interviews. Nor did she ever appear at Oscar ceremonies, even when she was nominated a half dozen times.  She won 3 academy awards for best actress but never appeared to accept them. Her aversion to publicity and the press was undeniably genuine, and exasperating to the studio. In an interview in 1928, she explained that her desire for privacy began when she was a child, stating "as early as I can remember, I have wanted to be alone. I detest crowds, don't like many people."  When she retired at age 43, she went into seclusion. She had a New York 5th Ave Apt. but few people ever saw her.  She would walk the streets of New York at night in disguise.  Naturally, there was always an intense interest of the press. There were always pictures appearing in the press of what was supposed to be Garbo.  She died as she had lived, in seclusion in 1990 after 42 years in retirement.   Very little is known about personal life which is the way she wanted it.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What role did Gene kelly play?
> 
> 
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people.
> 
> The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.
> 
> Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m taping a bunch of Greta Garbo movies. I want to see what she’s all about. I don’t even know what she looks like. If I ever saw her in a movie it was over 20 years ago. Tcm is running a Garbo marathon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Greta Garbo. Queen Christina is suppose to be her best.  I'll have to check TCM since I have never seen it.   Grand Hotel is probably one her most watched movies. Although I didn't like it that much.  One of her most famous lines from the movie is "I want to be alone", not because of what it meant in the movie but because of what it meant in her life.
> 
> Garbo avoided social functions, preferring to spend her time alone or with friends. She never signed autographs or answered fan mail, and rarely gave interviews. Nor did she ever appear at Oscar ceremonies, even when she was nominated a half dozen times.  She won 3 academy awards for best actress but never appeared to accept them. Her aversion to publicity and the press was undeniably genuine, and exasperating to the studio. In an interview in 1928, she explained that her desire for privacy began when she was a child, stating "as early as I can remember, I have wanted to be alone. I detest crowds, don't like many people."  When she retired at age 43, she went into seclusion. She had a New York 5th Ave Apt. but few people ever saw her.  She would walk the streets of New York at night in disguise.  Naturally, there was always an intense interest of the press. There were always pictures appearing in the press of what was supposed to be Garbo.  She died as she had lived, in seclusion in 1990 after 42 years in retirement.   Very little is known about personal life which is the way she wanted it.
Click to expand...

Im recording it this Friday. 17th century queen. I love these back in Time movies. I love to see how people lived back then so simple even the rich didn’t have ice or air conditioning.

I agree with her. Screw fame and attention. Rich and famous people are jealous of people who are rich and not famous. And visa versa I’m sure. People always want what they don’t have. Have privacy want attention. Have attention suddenly you want privacy.

I bet she’s beautiful. I’ll let you know what I think about this movie and the others I watch. It’ll be more interesting now that I know a little about her history.

Don’t they usually stop getting roles in their 40s? Was she always beautiful even as she got older? Was she married? Did she have kids? Why live in New York if you want to be private? Weird.


----------



## Flopper

Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.

Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.

After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.

Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.

So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:

“You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”

Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"




Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.

Marty (film) - Wikipedia


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cynical Baltimore reporter whose paper comes to the aid of the younger teacher.
> 
> Today we see this movie as just an attack on creationism but director and producer, Stanley Kramer's aim was to create a parable of the Scopes Monkey Trial as a means of discussing McCarthyism and intellectual freedom.   Much of the credit for this fine film goes to writer Nedrick Young who was blacklisted by McCarthy.
> 
> 
> 
> Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people.
> 
> The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.
> 
> Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m taping a bunch of Greta Garbo movies. I want to see what she’s all about. I don’t even know what she looks like. If I ever saw her in a movie it was over 20 years ago. Tcm is running a Garbo marathon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Greta Garbo. Queen Christina is suppose to be her best.  I'll have to check TCM since I have never seen it.   Grand Hotel is probably one her most watched movies. Although I didn't like it that much.  One of her most famous lines from the movie is "I want to be alone", not because of what it meant in the movie but because of what it meant in her life.
> 
> Garbo avoided social functions, preferring to spend her time alone or with friends. She never signed autographs or answered fan mail, and rarely gave interviews. Nor did she ever appear at Oscar ceremonies, even when she was nominated a half dozen times.  She won 3 academy awards for best actress but never appeared to accept them. Her aversion to publicity and the press was undeniably genuine, and exasperating to the studio. In an interview in 1928, she explained that her desire for privacy began when she was a child, stating "as early as I can remember, I have wanted to be alone. I detest crowds, don't like many people."  When she retired at age 43, she went into seclusion. She had a New York 5th Ave Apt. but few people ever saw her.  She would walk the streets of New York at night in disguise.  Naturally, there was always an intense interest of the press. There were always pictures appearing in the press of what was supposed to be Garbo.  She died as she had lived, in seclusion in 1990 after 42 years in retirement.   Very little is known about personal life which is the way she wanted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im recording it this Friday. 17th century queen. I love these back in Time movies. I love to see how people lived back then so simple even the rich didn’t have ice or air conditioning.
> 
> I agree with her. Screw fame and attention. Rich and famous people are jealous of people who are rich and not famous. And visa versa I’m sure. People always want what they don’t have. Have privacy want attention. Have attention suddenly you want privacy.
> 
> I bet she’s beautiful. I’ll let you know what I think about this movie and the others I watch. It’ll be more interesting now that I know a little about her history.
> 
> Don’t they usually stop getting roles in their 40s? Was she always beautiful even as she got older? Was she married? Did she have kids? Why live in New York if you want to be private? Weird.
Click to expand...

No, she never married and had no children.  She probably retired in New York because the only place she lived in the US was in New York and Hollywood and she hated Hollywood.  I wonder why she did not return to Sweden.

In those days, unless an actress could maintain her looks or adapt to more mature roles, she was washed up in her 40's.  However, many manage to get roles in their fifties.   Garbo had such a following, she probably could have made movies till the day she died.

Here's a piece about her life.

She was born Greta Lovisa Gustafsson in Stockholm.  Her mother worked in a factory and father was a day labor.  The family lived in the worst slum in the city. She had an older brother and a younger sister.  To say the family was poor was an understatement.  Often there was little no food to eat.

Garbo was a shy daydreamer as a child.  She hated school and preferred to play alone. Yet she was an imaginative child and a natural leader who became interested in theater at an early age.

In the winter of 1919, the Spanish flu spread throughout Stockholm, and Garbo's father, to whom she was very close, became ill. He began missing work and eventually lost his job. Garbo stayed at home looking after him and taking him to the hospital for weekly treatments. He died in 1920 when she was 14 years old.

Garbo first worked at age 13 as a soap-lather girl in a barber's shop but eventually, on the advice of her friends, applied for, and accepted, a position in the a department store, running errands and working in the millinery department. Before long, she began modeling hats for the store's catalogs, which led to a more lucrative job as a fashion model. In late 1920, a director of film commercials for the store began casting Garbo in roles advertising women's clothing. Her first commercial premiered in December 1920 and was followed by others the following year. Thus began Garbo's cinematic career. In 1922, Garbo caught the attention of director Erik Arthur Petschler who gave her a part in his short comedy, _Peter the Tramp_.

Her cinematic career in commercial silent films began in Sweden.  She had a number bit parts but finally landed several leading role which lead to other pictures.  She was discovered by Louise B Meyer who suggested she come to America.  So she came to New York at his request thus beginning her career in silent movies in the US.  Silent movies were a good fit since she did not speak a word of English.

After 6 months without hearing anything from Meyer, she went to Hollywood.  After weeks of trying to make contact with the studio she was on verge of returning to Sweden, when she got a screen test which was described as electrifying. English lessons, fixing her teeth, and body toning began immediately.  Thus began her career which lead to one hit film after another.
Greta Garbo - Wikipedia


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moral or the story in fort dobbs is that it’s ok to murder one man for his possessions if it will save the lives of 100 people.
> 
> The guy with all the guns said his life savings were in those guns and he was going to sell them. The main character said he’s taking them one way or the other then they shot it out.
> 
> Is that right? This movie was good but sends a horrible message. I would have killed him too to save every person in that fort but is this right?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m taping a bunch of Greta Garbo movies. I want to see what she’s all about. I don’t even know what she looks like. If I ever saw her in a movie it was over 20 years ago. Tcm is running a Garbo marathon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Greta Garbo. Queen Christina is suppose to be her best.  I'll have to check TCM since I have never seen it.   Grand Hotel is probably one her most watched movies. Although I didn't like it that much.  One of her most famous lines from the movie is "I want to be alone", not because of what it meant in the movie but because of what it meant in her life.
> 
> Garbo avoided social functions, preferring to spend her time alone or with friends. She never signed autographs or answered fan mail, and rarely gave interviews. Nor did she ever appear at Oscar ceremonies, even when she was nominated a half dozen times.  She won 3 academy awards for best actress but never appeared to accept them. Her aversion to publicity and the press was undeniably genuine, and exasperating to the studio. In an interview in 1928, she explained that her desire for privacy began when she was a child, stating "as early as I can remember, I have wanted to be alone. I detest crowds, don't like many people."  When she retired at age 43, she went into seclusion. She had a New York 5th Ave Apt. but few people ever saw her.  She would walk the streets of New York at night in disguise.  Naturally, there was always an intense interest of the press. There were always pictures appearing in the press of what was supposed to be Garbo.  She died as she had lived, in seclusion in 1990 after 42 years in retirement.   Very little is known about personal life which is the way she wanted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im recording it this Friday. 17th century queen. I love these back in Time movies. I love to see how people lived back then so simple even the rich didn’t have ice or air conditioning.
> 
> I agree with her. Screw fame and attention. Rich and famous people are jealous of people who are rich and not famous. And visa versa I’m sure. People always want what they don’t have. Have privacy want attention. Have attention suddenly you want privacy.
> 
> I bet she’s beautiful. I’ll let you know what I think about this movie and the others I watch. It’ll be more interesting now that I know a little about her history.
> 
> Don’t they usually stop getting roles in their 40s? Was she always beautiful even as she got older? Was she married? Did she have kids? Why live in New York if you want to be private? Weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she never married and had no children.  She probably retired in New York because the only place she lived in the US was in New York and Hollywood and she hated Hollywood.  I wonder why she did not return to Sweden.
> 
> In those days, unless an actress could maintain her looks or adapt to more mature roles, she was washed up in her 40's.  However, many manage to get roles in their fifties.   Garbo had such a following, she probably could have made movies till the day she died.
> 
> Here's a piece about her life.
> 
> She was born Greta Lovisa Gustafsson in Stockholm.  Her mother worked in a factory and father was a day labor.  The family lived in the worst slum in the city. She had an older brother and a younger sister.  To say the family was poor was an understatement.  Often there was little no food to eat.
> 
> Garbo was a shy daydreamer as a child.  She hated school and preferred to play alone. Yet she was an imaginative child and a natural leader who became interested in theater at an early age.
> 
> In the winter of 1919, the Spanish flu spread throughout Stockholm, and Garbo's father, to whom she was very close, became ill. He began missing work and eventually lost his job. Garbo stayed at home looking after him and taking him to the hospital for weekly treatments. He died in 1920 when she was 14 years old.
> 
> Garbo first worked at age 13 as a soap-lather girl in a barber's shop but eventually, on the advice of her friends, applied for, and accepted, a position in the a department store, running errands and working in the millinery department. Before long, she began modeling hats for the store's catalogs, which led to a more lucrative job as a fashion model. In late 1920, a director of film commercials for the store began casting Garbo in roles advertising women's clothing. Her first commercial premiered in December 1920 and was followed by others the following year. Thus began Garbo's cinematic career. In 1922, Garbo caught the attention of director Erik Arthur Petschler who gave her a part in his short comedy, _Peter the Tramp_.
> 
> Her cinematic career in commercial silent films began in Sweden.  She had a number bit parts but finally landed several leading role which lead to other pictures.  She was discovered by Louise B Meyer who suggested she come to America.  So she came to New York at his request thus beginning her career in silent movies in the US.  Silent movies were a good fit since she did not speak a word of English.
> 
> After 6 months without hearing anything from Meyer, she went to Hollywood.  After weeks of trying to make contact with the studio she was on verge of returning to Sweden, when she got a screen test which was described as electrifying. English lessons, fixing her teeth, and body toning began immediately.  Thus began her career which lead to one hit film after another.
> Greta Garbo - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

I want to believe she was a normal happy woman not a tormented hermit.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm old fashion when it comes to movies.  I want to see the good guy win, good to triumph over evil, and the hero to ride off  into the sunset with the girl.  However, I have seen some great movies that went totally in the opposite direction.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m taping a bunch of Greta Garbo movies. I want to see what she’s all about. I don’t even know what she looks like. If I ever saw her in a movie it was over 20 years ago. Tcm is running a Garbo marathon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Greta Garbo. Queen Christina is suppose to be her best.  I'll have to check TCM since I have never seen it.   Grand Hotel is probably one her most watched movies. Although I didn't like it that much.  One of her most famous lines from the movie is "I want to be alone", not because of what it meant in the movie but because of what it meant in her life.
> 
> Garbo avoided social functions, preferring to spend her time alone or with friends. She never signed autographs or answered fan mail, and rarely gave interviews. Nor did she ever appear at Oscar ceremonies, even when she was nominated a half dozen times.  She won 3 academy awards for best actress but never appeared to accept them. Her aversion to publicity and the press was undeniably genuine, and exasperating to the studio. In an interview in 1928, she explained that her desire for privacy began when she was a child, stating "as early as I can remember, I have wanted to be alone. I detest crowds, don't like many people."  When she retired at age 43, she went into seclusion. She had a New York 5th Ave Apt. but few people ever saw her.  She would walk the streets of New York at night in disguise.  Naturally, there was always an intense interest of the press. There were always pictures appearing in the press of what was supposed to be Garbo.  She died as she had lived, in seclusion in 1990 after 42 years in retirement.   Very little is known about personal life which is the way she wanted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im recording it this Friday. 17th century queen. I love these back in Time movies. I love to see how people lived back then so simple even the rich didn’t have ice or air conditioning.
> 
> I agree with her. Screw fame and attention. Rich and famous people are jealous of people who are rich and not famous. And visa versa I’m sure. People always want what they don’t have. Have privacy want attention. Have attention suddenly you want privacy.
> 
> I bet she’s beautiful. I’ll let you know what I think about this movie and the others I watch. It’ll be more interesting now that I know a little about her history.
> 
> Don’t they usually stop getting roles in their 40s? Was she always beautiful even as she got older? Was she married? Did she have kids? Why live in New York if you want to be private? Weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she never married and had no children.  She probably retired in New York because the only place she lived in the US was in New York and Hollywood and she hated Hollywood.  I wonder why she did not return to Sweden.
> 
> In those days, unless an actress could maintain her looks or adapt to more mature roles, she was washed up in her 40's.  However, many manage to get roles in their fifties.   Garbo had such a following, she probably could have made movies till the day she died.
> 
> Here's a piece about her life.
> 
> She was born Greta Lovisa Gustafsson in Stockholm.  Her mother worked in a factory and father was a day labor.  The family lived in the worst slum in the city. She had an older brother and a younger sister.  To say the family was poor was an understatement.  Often there was little no food to eat.
> 
> Garbo was a shy daydreamer as a child.  She hated school and preferred to play alone. Yet she was an imaginative child and a natural leader who became interested in theater at an early age.
> 
> In the winter of 1919, the Spanish flu spread throughout Stockholm, and Garbo's father, to whom she was very close, became ill. He began missing work and eventually lost his job. Garbo stayed at home looking after him and taking him to the hospital for weekly treatments. He died in 1920 when she was 14 years old.
> 
> Garbo first worked at age 13 as a soap-lather girl in a barber's shop but eventually, on the advice of her friends, applied for, and accepted, a position in the a department store, running errands and working in the millinery department. Before long, she began modeling hats for the store's catalogs, which led to a more lucrative job as a fashion model. In late 1920, a director of film commercials for the store began casting Garbo in roles advertising women's clothing. Her first commercial premiered in December 1920 and was followed by others the following year. Thus began Garbo's cinematic career. In 1922, Garbo caught the attention of director Erik Arthur Petschler who gave her a part in his short comedy, _Peter the Tramp_.
> 
> Her cinematic career in commercial silent films began in Sweden.  She had a number bit parts but finally landed several leading role which lead to other pictures.  She was discovered by Louise B Meyer who suggested she come to America.  So she came to New York at his request thus beginning her career in silent movies in the US.  Silent movies were a good fit since she did not speak a word of English.
> 
> After 6 months without hearing anything from Meyer, she went to Hollywood.  After weeks of trying to make contact with the studio she was on verge of returning to Sweden, when she got a screen test which was described as electrifying. English lessons, fixing her teeth, and body toning began immediately.  Thus began her career which lead to one hit film after another.
> Greta Garbo - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to believe she was a normal happy woman not a tormented hermit.
Click to expand...

I'm sure millions of others wish the same thing.  The real truth about Garbo will never be known.  Whether her self imposed isolation from the public was due to a horrible childhood, a failed romance with John Gilbert, a secret love for another actress, or just the simple desire to escape the eyes of the world.  In one of her rare interviews she proclaimed, "I never said I want to be alone.  I said I want to be left alone.  There is a huge difference."   Garbo was not a recluse, she just hide herself from the public.  She had a number of close friends which included Marlene Dietrich, Debra Kerr, David Niven, and Lilli Palmer.


----------



## boedicca

Flopper said:


> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia




I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.
Click to expand...


?
because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)

I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m taping a bunch of Greta Garbo movies. I want to see what she’s all about. I don’t even know what she looks like. If I ever saw her in a movie it was over 20 years ago. Tcm is running a Garbo marathon
> 
> 
> 
> I like Greta Garbo. Queen Christina is suppose to be her best.  I'll have to check TCM since I have never seen it.   Grand Hotel is probably one her most watched movies. Although I didn't like it that much.  One of her most famous lines from the movie is "I want to be alone", not because of what it meant in the movie but because of what it meant in her life.
> 
> Garbo avoided social functions, preferring to spend her time alone or with friends. She never signed autographs or answered fan mail, and rarely gave interviews. Nor did she ever appear at Oscar ceremonies, even when she was nominated a half dozen times.  She won 3 academy awards for best actress but never appeared to accept them. Her aversion to publicity and the press was undeniably genuine, and exasperating to the studio. In an interview in 1928, she explained that her desire for privacy began when she was a child, stating "as early as I can remember, I have wanted to be alone. I detest crowds, don't like many people."  When she retired at age 43, she went into seclusion. She had a New York 5th Ave Apt. but few people ever saw her.  She would walk the streets of New York at night in disguise.  Naturally, there was always an intense interest of the press. There were always pictures appearing in the press of what was supposed to be Garbo.  She died as she had lived, in seclusion in 1990 after 42 years in retirement.   Very little is known about personal life which is the way she wanted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im recording it this Friday. 17th century queen. I love these back in Time movies. I love to see how people lived back then so simple even the rich didn’t have ice or air conditioning.
> 
> I agree with her. Screw fame and attention. Rich and famous people are jealous of people who are rich and not famous. And visa versa I’m sure. People always want what they don’t have. Have privacy want attention. Have attention suddenly you want privacy.
> 
> I bet she’s beautiful. I’ll let you know what I think about this movie and the others I watch. It’ll be more interesting now that I know a little about her history.
> 
> Don’t they usually stop getting roles in their 40s? Was she always beautiful even as she got older? Was she married? Did she have kids? Why live in New York if you want to be private? Weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she never married and had no children.  She probably retired in New York because the only place she lived in the US was in New York and Hollywood and she hated Hollywood.  I wonder why she did not return to Sweden.
> 
> In those days, unless an actress could maintain her looks or adapt to more mature roles, she was washed up in her 40's.  However, many manage to get roles in their fifties.   Garbo had such a following, she probably could have made movies till the day she died.
> 
> Here's a piece about her life.
> 
> She was born Greta Lovisa Gustafsson in Stockholm.  Her mother worked in a factory and father was a day labor.  The family lived in the worst slum in the city. She had an older brother and a younger sister.  To say the family was poor was an understatement.  Often there was little no food to eat.
> 
> Garbo was a shy daydreamer as a child.  She hated school and preferred to play alone. Yet she was an imaginative child and a natural leader who became interested in theater at an early age.
> 
> In the winter of 1919, the Spanish flu spread throughout Stockholm, and Garbo's father, to whom she was very close, became ill. He began missing work and eventually lost his job. Garbo stayed at home looking after him and taking him to the hospital for weekly treatments. He died in 1920 when she was 14 years old.
> 
> Garbo first worked at age 13 as a soap-lather girl in a barber's shop but eventually, on the advice of her friends, applied for, and accepted, a position in the a department store, running errands and working in the millinery department. Before long, she began modeling hats for the store's catalogs, which led to a more lucrative job as a fashion model. In late 1920, a director of film commercials for the store began casting Garbo in roles advertising women's clothing. Her first commercial premiered in December 1920 and was followed by others the following year. Thus began Garbo's cinematic career. In 1922, Garbo caught the attention of director Erik Arthur Petschler who gave her a part in his short comedy, _Peter the Tramp_.
> 
> Her cinematic career in commercial silent films began in Sweden.  She had a number bit parts but finally landed several leading role which lead to other pictures.  She was discovered by Louise B Meyer who suggested she come to America.  So she came to New York at his request thus beginning her career in silent movies in the US.  Silent movies were a good fit since she did not speak a word of English.
> 
> After 6 months without hearing anything from Meyer, she went to Hollywood.  After weeks of trying to make contact with the studio she was on verge of returning to Sweden, when she got a screen test which was described as electrifying. English lessons, fixing her teeth, and body toning began immediately.  Thus began her career which lead to one hit film after another.
> Greta Garbo - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to believe she was a normal happy woman not a tormented hermit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure millions of others wish the same thing.  The real truth about Garbo will never be known.  Whether her self imposed isolation from the public was due to a horrible childhood, a failed romance with John Gilbert, a secret love for another actress, or just the simple desire to escape the eyes of the world.  In one of her rare interviews she proclaimed, "I never said I want to be alone.  I said I want to be left alone.  There is a huge difference."   Garbo was not a recluse, she just hide herself from the public.  She had a number of close friends which included Marlene Dietrich, Debra Kerr, David Niven, and Lilli Palmer.
Click to expand...


She was probably fine then.  I'm sure the paparatsi were annoying back then too.  And really most of us only have a handful of really good friends right?  Anyone else is just a fan who wants your autograph or something from you.  I think it's hard for women who have money to fall in love with someone unless that someone has just as much money as you do.  And some women aren't really that sexual so don't want a man in their lives. Their friends are all they need.

Maybe we are just reading too much into it.  I can't wait to see if I think she is all that hot and a good actress.


----------



## Flopper

boedicca said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
Click to expand...

It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.

"Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Greta Garbo. Queen Christina is suppose to be her best.  I'll have to check TCM since I have never seen it.   Grand Hotel is probably one her most watched movies. Although I didn't like it that much.  One of her most famous lines from the movie is "I want to be alone", not because of what it meant in the movie but because of what it meant in her life.
> 
> Garbo avoided social functions, preferring to spend her time alone or with friends. She never signed autographs or answered fan mail, and rarely gave interviews. Nor did she ever appear at Oscar ceremonies, even when she was nominated a half dozen times.  She won 3 academy awards for best actress but never appeared to accept them. Her aversion to publicity and the press was undeniably genuine, and exasperating to the studio. In an interview in 1928, she explained that her desire for privacy began when she was a child, stating "as early as I can remember, I have wanted to be alone. I detest crowds, don't like many people."  When she retired at age 43, she went into seclusion. She had a New York 5th Ave Apt. but few people ever saw her.  She would walk the streets of New York at night in disguise.  Naturally, there was always an intense interest of the press. There were always pictures appearing in the press of what was supposed to be Garbo.  She died as she had lived, in seclusion in 1990 after 42 years in retirement.   Very little is known about personal life which is the way she wanted it.
> 
> 
> 
> Im recording it this Friday. 17th century queen. I love these back in Time movies. I love to see how people lived back then so simple even the rich didn’t have ice or air conditioning.
> 
> I agree with her. Screw fame and attention. Rich and famous people are jealous of people who are rich and not famous. And visa versa I’m sure. People always want what they don’t have. Have privacy want attention. Have attention suddenly you want privacy.
> 
> I bet she’s beautiful. I’ll let you know what I think about this movie and the others I watch. It’ll be more interesting now that I know a little about her history.
> 
> Don’t they usually stop getting roles in their 40s? Was she always beautiful even as she got older? Was she married? Did she have kids? Why live in New York if you want to be private? Weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, she never married and had no children.  She probably retired in New York because the only place she lived in the US was in New York and Hollywood and she hated Hollywood.  I wonder why she did not return to Sweden.
> 
> In those days, unless an actress could maintain her looks or adapt to more mature roles, she was washed up in her 40's.  However, many manage to get roles in their fifties.   Garbo had such a following, she probably could have made movies till the day she died.
> 
> Here's a piece about her life.
> 
> She was born Greta Lovisa Gustafsson in Stockholm.  Her mother worked in a factory and father was a day labor.  The family lived in the worst slum in the city. She had an older brother and a younger sister.  To say the family was poor was an understatement.  Often there was little no food to eat.
> 
> Garbo was a shy daydreamer as a child.  She hated school and preferred to play alone. Yet she was an imaginative child and a natural leader who became interested in theater at an early age.
> 
> In the winter of 1919, the Spanish flu spread throughout Stockholm, and Garbo's father, to whom she was very close, became ill. He began missing work and eventually lost his job. Garbo stayed at home looking after him and taking him to the hospital for weekly treatments. He died in 1920 when she was 14 years old.
> 
> Garbo first worked at age 13 as a soap-lather girl in a barber's shop but eventually, on the advice of her friends, applied for, and accepted, a position in the a department store, running errands and working in the millinery department. Before long, she began modeling hats for the store's catalogs, which led to a more lucrative job as a fashion model. In late 1920, a director of film commercials for the store began casting Garbo in roles advertising women's clothing. Her first commercial premiered in December 1920 and was followed by others the following year. Thus began Garbo's cinematic career. In 1922, Garbo caught the attention of director Erik Arthur Petschler who gave her a part in his short comedy, _Peter the Tramp_.
> 
> Her cinematic career in commercial silent films began in Sweden.  She had a number bit parts but finally landed several leading role which lead to other pictures.  She was discovered by Louise B Meyer who suggested she come to America.  So she came to New York at his request thus beginning her career in silent movies in the US.  Silent movies were a good fit since she did not speak a word of English.
> 
> After 6 months without hearing anything from Meyer, she went to Hollywood.  After weeks of trying to make contact with the studio she was on verge of returning to Sweden, when she got a screen test which was described as electrifying. English lessons, fixing her teeth, and body toning began immediately.  Thus began her career which lead to one hit film after another.
> Greta Garbo - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to believe she was a normal happy woman not a tormented hermit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure millions of others wish the same thing.  The real truth about Garbo will never be known.  Whether her self imposed isolation from the public was due to a horrible childhood, a failed romance with John Gilbert, a secret love for another actress, or just the simple desire to escape the eyes of the world.  In one of her rare interviews she proclaimed, "I never said I want to be alone.  I said I want to be left alone.  There is a huge difference."   Garbo was not a recluse, she just hide herself from the public.  She had a number of close friends which included Marlene Dietrich, Debra Kerr, David Niven, and Lilli Palmer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was probably fine then.  I'm sure the paparatsi were annoying back then too.  And really most of us only have a handful of really good friends right?  Anyone else is just a fan who wants your autograph or something from you.  I think it's hard for women who have money to fall in love with someone unless that someone has just as much money as you do.  And some women aren't really that sexual so don't want a man in their lives. Their friends are all they need.
> 
> Maybe we are just reading too much into it.  I can't wait to see if I think she is all that hot and a good actress.
Click to expand...

Garbo is probably the most charismatic actress that has every come to Hollywood.  People say it's her beautiful expressive eyes.  I think she is great actress but I never thought her movies were that great, good yes but not great.

I think producers often rely to much on star power. A major star may guarantee success at the box office but to make a great movie it takes a lot of other ingredients. The fact that successful movies are gauged by their box office receipts accounts for the fact that we only have a few hundred truly great movies out the hundreds of thousands that have been made.


----------



## Flopper

One of the funnier movies of the 1960's is "Dr. Strangeglove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb".  It's a bit dated but just as funny.
I think this is a link to the complete movie


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im recording it this Friday. 17th century queen. I love these back in Time movies. I love to see how people lived back then so simple even the rich didn’t have ice or air conditioning.
> 
> I agree with her. Screw fame and attention. Rich and famous people are jealous of people who are rich and not famous. And visa versa I’m sure. People always want what they don’t have. Have privacy want attention. Have attention suddenly you want privacy.
> 
> I bet she’s beautiful. I’ll let you know what I think about this movie and the others I watch. It’ll be more interesting now that I know a little about her history.
> 
> Don’t they usually stop getting roles in their 40s? Was she always beautiful even as she got older? Was she married? Did she have kids? Why live in New York if you want to be private? Weird.
> 
> 
> 
> No, she never married and had no children.  She probably retired in New York because the only place she lived in the US was in New York and Hollywood and she hated Hollywood.  I wonder why she did not return to Sweden.
> 
> In those days, unless an actress could maintain her looks or adapt to more mature roles, she was washed up in her 40's.  However, many manage to get roles in their fifties.   Garbo had such a following, she probably could have made movies till the day she died.
> 
> Here's a piece about her life.
> 
> She was born Greta Lovisa Gustafsson in Stockholm.  Her mother worked in a factory and father was a day labor.  The family lived in the worst slum in the city. She had an older brother and a younger sister.  To say the family was poor was an understatement.  Often there was little no food to eat.
> 
> Garbo was a shy daydreamer as a child.  She hated school and preferred to play alone. Yet she was an imaginative child and a natural leader who became interested in theater at an early age.
> 
> In the winter of 1919, the Spanish flu spread throughout Stockholm, and Garbo's father, to whom she was very close, became ill. He began missing work and eventually lost his job. Garbo stayed at home looking after him and taking him to the hospital for weekly treatments. He died in 1920 when she was 14 years old.
> 
> Garbo first worked at age 13 as a soap-lather girl in a barber's shop but eventually, on the advice of her friends, applied for, and accepted, a position in the a department store, running errands and working in the millinery department. Before long, she began modeling hats for the store's catalogs, which led to a more lucrative job as a fashion model. In late 1920, a director of film commercials for the store began casting Garbo in roles advertising women's clothing. Her first commercial premiered in December 1920 and was followed by others the following year. Thus began Garbo's cinematic career. In 1922, Garbo caught the attention of director Erik Arthur Petschler who gave her a part in his short comedy, _Peter the Tramp_.
> 
> Her cinematic career in commercial silent films began in Sweden.  She had a number bit parts but finally landed several leading role which lead to other pictures.  She was discovered by Louise B Meyer who suggested she come to America.  So she came to New York at his request thus beginning her career in silent movies in the US.  Silent movies were a good fit since she did not speak a word of English.
> 
> After 6 months without hearing anything from Meyer, she went to Hollywood.  After weeks of trying to make contact with the studio she was on verge of returning to Sweden, when she got a screen test which was described as electrifying. English lessons, fixing her teeth, and body toning began immediately.  Thus began her career which lead to one hit film after another.
> Greta Garbo - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to believe she was a normal happy woman not a tormented hermit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure millions of others wish the same thing.  The real truth about Garbo will never be known.  Whether her self imposed isolation from the public was due to a horrible childhood, a failed romance with John Gilbert, a secret love for another actress, or just the simple desire to escape the eyes of the world.  In one of her rare interviews she proclaimed, "I never said I want to be alone.  I said I want to be left alone.  There is a huge difference."   Garbo was not a recluse, she just hide herself from the public.  She had a number of close friends which included Marlene Dietrich, Debra Kerr, David Niven, and Lilli Palmer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was probably fine then.  I'm sure the paparatsi were annoying back then too.  And really most of us only have a handful of really good friends right?  Anyone else is just a fan who wants your autograph or something from you.  I think it's hard for women who have money to fall in love with someone unless that someone has just as much money as you do.  And some women aren't really that sexual so don't want a man in their lives. Their friends are all they need.
> 
> Maybe we are just reading too much into it.  I can't wait to see if I think she is all that hot and a good actress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbo is probably the most charismatic actress that has every come to Hollywood.  People say it's her beautiful expressive eyes.  I think she is great actress but I never thought her movies were that great, good yes but not great.
> 
> I think producers often rely to much on star power. A major star may guarantee success at the box office but to make a great movie it takes a lot of other ingredients. The fact that successful movies are gauged by their box office receipts accounts for the fact that we only have a few hundred truly great movies out the hundreds of thousands that have been made.
Click to expand...

I decided to watch Spencer’s mountain next. Another Maureen O’Hara flick. They really liked her back then. 

This woman tried to press Henry Fonda into going to church. He said it best. The Catholics got their ideas, the Protestants have their ideas and I got mine. And he believed he was living in heaven right now.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she never married and had no children.  She probably retired in New York because the only place she lived in the US was in New York and Hollywood and she hated Hollywood.  I wonder why she did not return to Sweden.
> 
> In those days, unless an actress could maintain her looks or adapt to more mature roles, she was washed up in her 40's.  However, many manage to get roles in their fifties.   Garbo had such a following, she probably could have made movies till the day she died.
> 
> Here's a piece about her life.
> 
> She was born Greta Lovisa Gustafsson in Stockholm.  Her mother worked in a factory and father was a day labor.  The family lived in the worst slum in the city. She had an older brother and a younger sister.  To say the family was poor was an understatement.  Often there was little no food to eat.
> 
> Garbo was a shy daydreamer as a child.  She hated school and preferred to play alone. Yet she was an imaginative child and a natural leader who became interested in theater at an early age.
> 
> In the winter of 1919, the Spanish flu spread throughout Stockholm, and Garbo's father, to whom she was very close, became ill. He began missing work and eventually lost his job. Garbo stayed at home looking after him and taking him to the hospital for weekly treatments. He died in 1920 when she was 14 years old.
> 
> Garbo first worked at age 13 as a soap-lather girl in a barber's shop but eventually, on the advice of her friends, applied for, and accepted, a position in the a department store, running errands and working in the millinery department. Before long, she began modeling hats for the store's catalogs, which led to a more lucrative job as a fashion model. In late 1920, a director of film commercials for the store began casting Garbo in roles advertising women's clothing. Her first commercial premiered in December 1920 and was followed by others the following year. Thus began Garbo's cinematic career. In 1922, Garbo caught the attention of director Erik Arthur Petschler who gave her a part in his short comedy, _Peter the Tramp_.
> 
> Her cinematic career in commercial silent films began in Sweden.  She had a number bit parts but finally landed several leading role which lead to other pictures.  She was discovered by Louise B Meyer who suggested she come to America.  So she came to New York at his request thus beginning her career in silent movies in the US.  Silent movies were a good fit since she did not speak a word of English.
> 
> After 6 months without hearing anything from Meyer, she went to Hollywood.  After weeks of trying to make contact with the studio she was on verge of returning to Sweden, when she got a screen test which was described as electrifying. English lessons, fixing her teeth, and body toning began immediately.  Thus began her career which lead to one hit film after another.
> Greta Garbo - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe she was a normal happy woman not a tormented hermit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure millions of others wish the same thing.  The real truth about Garbo will never be known.  Whether her self imposed isolation from the public was due to a horrible childhood, a failed romance with John Gilbert, a secret love for another actress, or just the simple desire to escape the eyes of the world.  In one of her rare interviews she proclaimed, "I never said I want to be alone.  I said I want to be left alone.  There is a huge difference."   Garbo was not a recluse, she just hide herself from the public.  She had a number of close friends which included Marlene Dietrich, Debra Kerr, David Niven, and Lilli Palmer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was probably fine then.  I'm sure the paparatsi were annoying back then too.  And really most of us only have a handful of really good friends right?  Anyone else is just a fan who wants your autograph or something from you.  I think it's hard for women who have money to fall in love with someone unless that someone has just as much money as you do.  And some women aren't really that sexual so don't want a man in their lives. Their friends are all they need.
> 
> Maybe we are just reading too much into it.  I can't wait to see if I think she is all that hot and a good actress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbo is probably the most charismatic actress that has every come to Hollywood.  People say it's her beautiful expressive eyes.  I think she is great actress but I never thought her movies were that great, good yes but not great.
> 
> I think producers often rely to much on star power. A major star may guarantee success at the box office but to make a great movie it takes a lot of other ingredients. The fact that successful movies are gauged by their box office receipts accounts for the fact that we only have a few hundred truly great movies out the hundreds of thousands that have been made.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I decided to watch Spencer’s mountain next. Another Maureen O’Hara flick. They really liked her back then.
> 
> This woman tried to press Henry Fonda into going to church. He said it best. The Catholics got their ideas, the Protestants have their ideas and I got mine. And he believed he was living in heaven right now.
Click to expand...

Saw it many years ago.  Don't remember whether I liked it or not.


----------



## Flopper

anynameyouwish said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)
> 
> I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!
Click to expand...

The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Flopper said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)
> 
> I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.
Click to expand...



I agree there was a noticeable drop....

but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!

and who couldn't love Astor......

Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!

Just the right amount of frightening.....


----------



## boedicca

Flopper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
Click to expand...



Well said.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Flopper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
Click to expand...



Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......

the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....

turns out  they are only 55!

That sure was a different time.


----------



## Flopper

anynameyouwish said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)
> 
> I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there was a noticeable drop....
> 
> but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!
> 
> and who couldn't love Astor......
> 
> Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!
> 
> Just the right amount of frightening.....
Click to expand...

Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%


----------



## Flopper

anynameyouwish said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
Click to expand...

In 50's 55 was consider old, not like today.

 I only wish Hollywood would turn out more movies like this one with simple themes, good scripts, and actors that make their characters come alive.  Too many movies rely on CGI and star power which results in cardboard characters that become incidental to the story and special effects.

One movie I saw some years ago was certainly the exception. Tender Mercies staring Robert Duvall released in 1983.  It had a limited release, due to a poor test screening and it generally failed at the box office but was praised by critics and received 5 academy award nominations including best picture.  Duvall considered it one his best pictures.

Duvall plays a washed up, alcoholic country singer, who awakens at a run-down Texas roadside motel and gas station after a night of heavy drinking. He meets the owner a young widow and her son, who offers him work in exchange for a room.  The film encompasses several different themes, including the importance of love and family, salvation, and recovery.


----------



## boedicca

anynameyouwish said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
Click to expand...




Flopper said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 50's 55 was consider old, not like today.
> 
> I only wish Hollywood would turn out more movies like this one with simple themes, good scripts, and actors that make their characters come alive.  Too many movies rely on CGI and star power which results in cardboard characters that become incidental to the story and special effects.
> 
> One movie I saw some years ago was certainly the exception. Tender Mercies staring Robert Duvall released in 1983.  It had a limited release, due to a poor test screening and it generally failed at the box office but was praised by critics and received 5 academy award nominations including best picture.  Duvall considered it one his best pictures.
> 
> Duvall plays a washed up, alcoholic country singer, who awakens at a run-down Texas roadside motel and gas station after a night of heavy drinking. He meets the owner a young widow and her son, who offers him work in exchange for a room.  The film encompasses several different themes, including the importance of love and family, salvation, and recovery.
Click to expand...



Hear hear!  This is why I prefer old movies.  The scripts were better, the actors could act, and they knew how to pace the story.  No cheap reliance on special effects - except for the obvious horror and scifi movies.


----------



## anynameyouwish

boedicca said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 50's 55 was consider old, not like today.
> 
> I only wish Hollywood would turn out more movies like this one with simple themes, good scripts, and actors that make their characters come alive.  Too many movies rely on CGI and star power which results in cardboard characters that become incidental to the story and special effects.
> 
> One movie I saw some years ago was certainly the exception. Tender Mercies staring Robert Duvall released in 1983.  It had a limited release, due to a poor test screening and it generally failed at the box office but was praised by critics and received 5 academy award nominations including best picture.  Duvall considered it one his best pictures.
> 
> Duvall plays a washed up, alcoholic country singer, who awakens at a run-down Texas roadside motel and gas station after a night of heavy drinking. He meets the owner a young widow and her son, who offers him work in exchange for a room.  The film encompasses several different themes, including the importance of love and family, salvation, and recovery.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hear hear!  This is why I prefer old movies.  The script were better, the actors could act, and they knew how to pace the story.  No cheap reliance on special effects - except for the obvious horror and scifi movies.
Click to expand...



Even the horror/ghost stories (many of them) didn't use much special effects;  they allowed your own imagination to fill in the blanks!


----------



## anynameyouwish

Flopper said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)
> 
> I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there was a noticeable drop....
> 
> but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!
> 
> and who couldn't love Astor......
> 
> Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!
> 
> Just the right amount of frightening.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%
Click to expand...



I DID see it!

Loved it!

and just the right amount of scary!


----------



## boedicca

anynameyouwish said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 50's 55 was consider old, not like today.
> 
> I only wish Hollywood would turn out more movies like this one with simple themes, good scripts, and actors that make their characters come alive.  Too many movies rely on CGI and star power which results in cardboard characters that become incidental to the story and special effects.
> 
> One movie I saw some years ago was certainly the exception. Tender Mercies staring Robert Duvall released in 1983.  It had a limited release, due to a poor test screening and it generally failed at the box office but was praised by critics and received 5 academy award nominations including best picture.  Duvall considered it one his best pictures.
> 
> Duvall plays a washed up, alcoholic country singer, who awakens at a run-down Texas roadside motel and gas station after a night of heavy drinking. He meets the owner a young widow and her son, who offers him work in exchange for a room.  The film encompasses several different themes, including the importance of love and family, salvation, and recovery.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hear hear!  This is why I prefer old movies.  The script were better, the actors could act, and they knew how to pace the story.  No cheap reliance on special effects - except for the obvious horror and scifi movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even the horror/ghost stories (many of them) didn't use much special effects;  they allowed your own imagination to fill in the blanks!
Click to expand...



Suspense is more frightening than blatant in your face "scawy".


----------



## anynameyouwish

boedicca said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 50's 55 was consider old, not like today.
> 
> I only wish Hollywood would turn out more movies like this one with simple themes, good scripts, and actors that make their characters come alive.  Too many movies rely on CGI and star power which results in cardboard characters that become incidental to the story and special effects.
> 
> One movie I saw some years ago was certainly the exception. Tender Mercies staring Robert Duvall released in 1983.  It had a limited release, due to a poor test screening and it generally failed at the box office but was praised by critics and received 5 academy award nominations including best picture.  Duvall considered it one his best pictures.
> 
> Duvall plays a washed up, alcoholic country singer, who awakens at a run-down Texas roadside motel and gas station after a night of heavy drinking. He meets the owner a young widow and her son, who offers him work in exchange for a room.  The film encompasses several different themes, including the importance of love and family, salvation, and recovery.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hear hear!  This is why I prefer old movies.  The script were better, the actors could act, and they knew how to pace the story.  No cheap reliance on special effects - except for the obvious horror and scifi movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even the horror/ghost stories (many of them) didn't use much special effects;  they allowed your own imagination to fill in the blanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Suspense is more frightening than blatant in your face "scawy".
Click to expand...


Apparently that is why hitchcock films were so scary;

in Psycho, in the shower scene, you don't actually SEE anything; you hear the frightening sounds and music and see blood splashing about and the curtains moving but you don't see the actual knife attack.....


----------



## sealybobo

Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.

I’m not sure I know who the last three are.

And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in


----------



## anynameyouwish

sealybobo said:


> Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.
> 
> I’m not sure I know who the last three are.
> 
> And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in




I KNOW I've seen it but I don't remember it at all.

Gonna have to find it and watch it again.


----------



## Flopper

anynameyouwish said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marty released in 1955, appears to be a really boring movie. No one gets shot, beaten, or threaten. There are no chase scenes, no abductions, no monsters, and no bombs. There is no damsel in destress and no hero to save her.  However, the characters are so real and this simple boy meets girl story is so close to real life, it turns out to be an engrossing story that every audience can identify with.
> 
> Marty (Ernest Borgnine) is a middle aged Italian American butcher who lives with his mother in the Bronx.  He’s constantly badgered by the family to find a good girl and settle down.  However, Marty has resigned himself to a life of bachelorhood due to his social awkwardness and lack of prospects. So Marty spends every Saturday night with the guys, drinking beers, watching the girls, and talking about the same old romantic encounters from their past that probably never occurred.
> 
> After being harassed by his mother, Marty goes to a dance and connects with Clara, a plain jane school teacher who is quietly weeping after being abandoned by her blind date.  They spend the evening together dancing, walking the busy streets, and talking in a diner. Marty eagerly spills out his life story and ambitions. He brings Clara to his house, and they awkwardly express their mutual attraction, shortly before his mother returns. Marty takes her home by bus, promising to call her at 2:30 the next afternoon, after Mass.
> 
> Meanwhile, his cranky, busybody widowed Aunt Catherine moves in to live with Marty and his mother. She warns his mother that Marty will soon marry and cast her aside. Fearing that Marty's romance could spell her abandonment, his mother belittles Clara. Marty's friends, with an undercurrent of envy, deride Clara for her plainness and try to convince him to forget her and to remain with them, unmarried, in their fading youth. Harangued into submission by the pull of his friends, Marty doesn't call Clara.
> 
> So that night, Marty is back in the same lonely rut. Marty realizes that he is giving up a woman whom he not only likes, but who makes him happy. Over the objections of his friends, he dashes to a phone booth to call Clara, who sits gloomily watching television with her parents. When his friend asks what he's doing, Marty bursts out saying:
> 
> “You don't like her, my mother don't like her, she's a dog and I'm a fat, ugly man! Well, all I know is I had a good time last night! I'm gonna have a good time tonight! If we have enough good times together, I'm gonna get down on my knees and I'm gonna beg that girl to marry me! If we make a party on New Year's, I got a date for that party. You don't like her? That's too bad”
> 
> Marty closes the phone boot’s door when Clara answers the phone. In the last line of the film, he tentatively says, "Hello ... Hello, Clara?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marty was described as the biggest little movie of the year.  It won 8 academy awards.  It might not be your kind of movie but it’s certain one of the best movies of its kind.
> 
> Marty (film) - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 50's 55 was consider old, not like today.
> 
> I only wish Hollywood would turn out more movies like this one with simple themes, good scripts, and actors that make their characters come alive.  Too many movies rely on CGI and star power which results in cardboard characters that become incidental to the story and special effects.
> 
> One movie I saw some years ago was certainly the exception. Tender Mercies staring Robert Duvall released in 1983.  It had a limited release, due to a poor test screening and it generally failed at the box office but was praised by critics and received 5 academy award nominations including best picture.  Duvall considered it one his best pictures.
> 
> Duvall plays a washed up, alcoholic country singer, who awakens at a run-down Texas roadside motel and gas station after a night of heavy drinking. He meets the owner a young widow and her son, who offers him work in exchange for a room.  The film encompasses several different themes, including the importance of love and family, salvation, and recovery.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hear hear!  This is why I prefer old movies.  The script were better, the actors could act, and they knew how to pace the story.  No cheap reliance on special effects - except for the obvious horror and scifi movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even the horror/ghost stories (many of them) didn't use much special effects;  they allowed your own imagination to fill in the blanks!
Click to expand...

Probably one of the most horrifying ghost stories, I have every seen is "The Innocents", released in 1961 starring Debora Kerr.  It is a high-quality spine-chilling drama adapted from Henry Jame's, "Turn of the Screw".  The plot follows a governess who watches over two children and comes to fear that their large estate is haunted by ghosts and that the children are being possessed.  You are never quite sure whether the supernatural phenomenon are just a product of the mind or they are real.  What makes it so terrifying is the evil is coming through the innocence of children.


----------



## Aponi

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


I love old Bogart movies such as treasure of the Sierra madre and the Maltese falcon


----------



## Aponi

Why I watch them to be honest is the story and actors of the past


----------



## Flopper

Aponi said:


> Why I watch them to be honest is the story and actors of the past


I agree, it fascinating to see the fictionalized account of the past.  It's of course fiction but it gives us a view of how people saw the world, attitudes, dress, and often many things that no longer exist.  One period movie that comes to mind that does all of the above is, Orson Welles's "The Magnificent Ambersons" adapted form Booth Tarkington's Pulitzer winning novel.  It is about a wealthy family at the turn of the 20th century that lives in a golden world, almost one of memory and then it shows what it turns into as fortunes of an automobile entrepreneur rises and the family falls.   It is regarded as one of the best US films ever made.  The movie is unique in so many ways. Credits are spoken by an off-screen voice and not shown printed on screen.  The movie begins with a short introduction to fashions of the times. Welles uses the camera angle to set mood intertwined with the musical theme.  It is truly one of the best period pieces every put on film.  It's well worth a view.


----------



## sealybobo

anynameyouwish said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.
> 
> I’m not sure I know who the last three are.
> 
> And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW I've seen it but I don't remember it at all.
> 
> Gonna have to find it and watch it again.
Click to expand...

I saw it before and didn’t like it. But, I’m glad I forwarded to the end because I forgot how it ended. Weird ending. 

It’s not that it’s a bad movie I don’t like what’s happening. To see a man lose money he can’t afford to lose. That’s all I’m going to say. Maybe worth you watching it.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Flopper said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this movie!  It's heartbreakingly beautiful.   It's Borgnine's best performance of his career, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't take a 100 million dollars and the top stars to make a good movie.  All it takes is a good story, a good script, capable actors, and good direction to produce a movie that will bring a tear to the eyes of viewers and put a smile on their face as they walk out of the door.  And Marty did just that.
> 
> "Marty" is a 1953 television play by Paddy Chayefsky. It was telecast live in May 1953, on The Philco Television Playhouse.  Rod Steiger was in title role as Marty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the movie and still watch it on occasion BUT......
> 
> the scenes with his ancient mother and her sister talking abut how OLD  they are.....
> 
> turns out  they are only 55!
> 
> That sure was a different time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In 50's 55 was consider old, not like today.
> 
> I only wish Hollywood would turn out more movies like this one with simple themes, good scripts, and actors that make their characters come alive.  Too many movies rely on CGI and star power which results in cardboard characters that become incidental to the story and special effects.
> 
> One movie I saw some years ago was certainly the exception. Tender Mercies staring Robert Duvall released in 1983.  It had a limited release, due to a poor test screening and it generally failed at the box office but was praised by critics and received 5 academy award nominations including best picture.  Duvall considered it one his best pictures.
> 
> Duvall plays a washed up, alcoholic country singer, who awakens at a run-down Texas roadside motel and gas station after a night of heavy drinking. He meets the owner a young widow and her son, who offers him work in exchange for a room.  The film encompasses several different themes, including the importance of love and family, salvation, and recovery.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hear hear!  This is why I prefer old movies.  The script were better, the actors could act, and they knew how to pace the story.  No cheap reliance on special effects - except for the obvious horror and scifi movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even the horror/ghost stories (many of them) didn't use much special effects;  they allowed your own imagination to fill in the blanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably one of the most horrifying ghost stories, I have every seen is "The Innocents", released in 1961 starring Debora Kerr.  It is a high-quality spine-chilling drama adapted from Henry Jame's, "Turn of the Screw".  The plot follows a governess who watches over two children and comes to fear that their large estate is haunted by ghosts and that the children are being possessed.  You are never quite sure whether the supernatural phenomenon are just a product of the mind or they are real.  What makes it so terrifying is the evil is coming through the innocence of children.
Click to expand...


I am not familiar with that one.

I'll check it out


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why I watch them to be honest is the story and actors of the past
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it fascinating to see the fictionalized account of the past.  It's of course fiction but it gives us a view of how people saw the world, attitudes, dress, and often many things that no longer exist.  One period movie that comes to mind that does all of the above is, Orson Welles's "The Magnificent Ambersons" adapted form Booth Tarkington's Pulitzer winning novel.  It is about a wealthy family at the turn of the 20th century that lives in a golden world, almost one of memory and then it shows what it turns into as fortunes of an automobile entrepreneur rises and the family falls.   It is regarded as one of the best US films ever made.  The movie is unique in so many ways. Credits are spoken by an off-screen voice and not shown printed on screen.  The movie begins with a short introduction to fashions of the times. Welles uses the camera angle to set mood intertwined with the musical theme.  It is truly one of the best period pieces every put on film.  It's well worth a view.
Click to expand...

The next movie will be Westward the women. A tough trail guide takes a large group of mail order brides across the plains to California. Robert Taylor.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.
> 
> I’m not sure I know who the last three are.
> 
> And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in


Saw it.  Every entertaining.

Joan Woodward was Paul Neuman's wife
Three Faces of Eve
The Long Hot Summer
From the Terrace
A Big Hand for the Little Lady

Way too many to list.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aponi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why I watch them to be honest is the story and actors of the past
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, it fascinating to see the fictionalized account of the past.  It's of course fiction but it gives us a view of how people saw the world, attitudes, dress, and often many things that no longer exist.  One period movie that comes to mind that does all of the above is, Orson Welles's "The Magnificent Ambersons" adapted form Booth Tarkington's Pulitzer winning novel.  It is about a wealthy family at the turn of the 20th century that lives in a golden world, almost one of memory and then it shows what it turns into as fortunes of an automobile entrepreneur rises and the family falls.   It is regarded as one of the best US films ever made.  The movie is unique in so many ways. Credits are spoken by an off-screen voice and not shown printed on screen.  The movie begins with a short introduction to fashions of the times. Welles uses the camera angle to set mood intertwined with the musical theme.  It is truly one of the best period pieces every put on film.  It's well worth a view.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The next movie will be Westward the women. A tough trail guide takes a large group of mail order brides across the plains to California. Robert Taylor.
Click to expand...

I really enjoyed.  Very different.


----------



## Flopper

Something that you classic movie fans may not know is that are many films that are in public domain.  That means their copyright has expired and anyone with a copy of the movie can post it on the Internet for streaming or downloading.  There may be a small fee or it may be free.  Some of the movies are real classics such as "It's a Wonderful Live" an others are a waste of time to watch.  

The following is a link that list a number of films with expired copyrights.  The actual number is much much larger.  There is no complete list.
List of films in the public domain in the United States - Wikipedia 

Here is a website with 30 classic films you can watch for free. I watched one of two and the film quality was good.  There are some real gems on this website.

30 Hollywood Classics Streaming for Free in the Public Domain


----------



## ralfy

Overexposure to commercial mass entertainment.


----------



## sealybobo

ralfy said:


> Overexposure to commercial mass entertainment.


We do see today kids have a shorter attention span than we do. They can’t sit through one of these long slow movies that don’t have special effects.


----------



## boedicca

sealybobo said:


> Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.
> 
> I’m not sure I know who the last three are.
> 
> And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in




Joanne was married to Paul Newman - they had a long and happy marriage.   Her best known movies are "Three Faces of Eve" are "Long Hot Summer".  I really love her in "Rachel, Rachel" - quirky and quite lovely movie.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> ralfy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overexposure to commercial mass entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> We do see today kids have a shorter attention span than we do. They can’t sit through one of these long slow movies that don’t have special effects.
Click to expand...

That they do.  So many single parent homes and homes with two parents who are seldom at home leaves kids without supervisor or direction.  They don't read anything and don't watch anything but mindless sitcoms and action adventures movies.  The rest of their time is spent playing video games.


----------



## Flopper

boedicca said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.
> 
> I’m not sure I know who the last three are.
> 
> And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanne was married to Paul Newman - they had a long and happy marriage.   Her best known movies are "Three Faces of Eve" are "Long Hot Summer".  I really love her in "Rachel, Rachel" - quirky and quite lovely movie.
Click to expand...

Both excellent movies.  A Big Hand for the Little Lady was a fun movie.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.
> 
> I’m not sure I know who the last three are.
> 
> And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanne was married to Paul Newman - they had a long and happy marriage.   Her best known movies are "Three Faces of Eve" are "Long Hot Summer".  I really love her in "Rachel, Rachel" - quirky and quite lovely movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both excellent movies.  A Big Hand for the Little Lady was a fun movie.
Click to expand...

Garbo is going to have to wait. I’m watching mutiny on the bounty. Not the Mel Gibson one I’m watching the one with marlon Brando


----------



## sealybobo

I don’t understand why they didn’t take 5 prostitutes with them on mutiny on the bounty. Promise each prostitute a sum of money when they get back to port.

This would make the voyage much more pleasurable


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next movie A big hand for the little lady.  Henry Fonda, Joanne Woodward, Burgess Meredith, Jason Robards, Paul Ford, Charles bickford.
> 
> I’m not sure I know who the last three are.
> 
> And I know the name Joanne woodward but can’t say what movies I’ve ever seen her in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joanne was married to Paul Newman - they had a long and happy marriage.   Her best known movies are "Three Faces of Eve" are "Long Hot Summer".  I really love her in "Rachel, Rachel" - quirky and quite lovely movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both excellent movies.  A Big Hand for the Little Lady was a fun movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Garbo is going to have to wait. I’m watching mutiny on the bounty. Not the Mel Gibson one I’m watching the one with marlon Brando
Click to expand...

Brando was good and the color made the movie spectacular.  However, the 1935 version was a better movie.  Charles Laughton will always be Captain Bligh.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> I don’t understand why they didn’t take 5 prostitutes with them on mutiny on the bounty. Promise each prostitute a sum of money when they get back to port.
> 
> This would make the voyage much more pleasurable


Generally women weren't welcome on working vessels in the 17th century for several reasons.  They were a distraction. Fights would breakout and the women would have to be protected.  Folklore is that women on board are a bad omen.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



I've never ever cared for films.  I think it's generally a waste of time and for the most part a bunch of rubbish, at least the Hollyweird crapola.

True story: I once lived with a couple who watched films almost constantly except on Thursdays when they chanted (they were Buddhists).  And they'd run their TV at screaming volume that made it impossible to tune out anywhere in the house.  From that experience, hearing the constant barrage of sounds without watching the video, I concluded that Hollyweird movies consist of three basic elements, repeated and rotated over and over, for the duration of the film.  These are:

Explosions and gunshots
Car chases and crashes
Women screaming
I just need something deeper than that.

And if a film is based on a book invariably it doesn't do justice to the story, because it can't.

Perhaps a film has the same limitations a TV set has --- it makes you sit in one spot and shut up and then dictates every sensory input, dictates what the characters look like, how they talk, what the scenery looks like, and you end up ingesting a visual artifact instead of a story --- as opposed to the printed page where those characters, those scenes, those nuances are left up to your own imagination.  It lets the brain breathe.

About once every ten years somebody takes me out to a movie for my birthday.  The last one was _Borat_.  But I dug it.


----------



## Pogo

Granny said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't particularly watch ooo..lll...dddd films, but I do miss GOOD films.  They are seldom made these days.  Once in awhile I will go to the trouble of checking the lists in XOD ... and there's not a damned thing worth watching.  The last time I looked, there was only one listing ... for "Woman in Gold" which was an excellent movie.  The rest were all weird, evil aliens, blood and guts, or blood spewing chainsaw crap ... and I have to wonder.  Now it appears that the continuing love affair with Charles Manson is about to be aired on TV.
> 
> Even though the rest of the world has moved on to BlueRay ... I'm slowing trying to build my DVD library!  LOL!  I just purchased "13 Hours" on Amazon because I want to know what the hell happened over there in Benghazi from the viewpoint of the people who were there.  "What difference does it make?!!"  Well, to the families of those who were slaughtered ... probably a lot.  Which reminds me, whatever happened to that poor soul who was hustled out of his home as the creator of "The Video" that was purportedly the cause of the Benghazi fiasco?  I've not seen anything about him since he was ushered out of his home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if we get Benghazi film in Europa, I think we should we have the Michael Moore films.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OHHHH, GOD!  I refuse to watch anything Michael Moore is involved with.  I can't even stand to see a picture of him.  Nasty buzzard, he is.
Click to expand...


_Canadian Bacon_ was pretty funny.


----------



## Flopper

The Stranger, released in 1946 is good suspense story.  It is the only Orson Welles movie to make profit on it's initial release. It is set in a small New England Town after WWII in which a goverment investigator is tracking down a Nazi war criminal.  It was Welles least favorite of all his films.  He took the job, his first directorial stint in four years, in a bid to prove he had the capacity to make something on schedule and under budget.  Even when Welles makes what he considers a 2nd rate movie, it still qualifies as a good movie.


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never ever cared for films.  I think it's generally a waste of time and for the most part a bunch of rubbish, at least the Hollyweird crapola.
> 
> True story: I once lived with a couple who watched films almost constantly except on Thursdays when they chanted (they were Buddhists).  And they'd run their TV at screaming volume that made it impossible to tune out anywhere in the house.  From that experience, hearing the constant barrage of sounds without watching the video, I concluded that Hollyweird movies consist of three basic elements, repeated and rotated over and over, for the duration of the film.  These are:
> 
> Explosions and gunshots
> Car chases and crashes
> Women screaming
> I just need something deeper than that.
> 
> And if a film is based on a book invariably it doesn't do justice to the story, because it can't.
> 
> Perhaps a film has the same limitations a TV set has --- it makes you sit in one spot and shut up and then dictates every sensory input, dictates what the characters look like, how they talk, what the scenery looks like, and you end up ingesting a visual artifact instead of a story --- as opposed to the printed page where those characters, those scenes, those nuances are left up to your own imagination.  It lets the brain breathe.
> 
> About once every ten years somebody takes me out to a movie for my birthday.  The last one was _Borat_.  But I dug it.
Click to expand...

There are movies that are deep.  However, like all forms of entertainment movies have different goals, to make you think, to escape, to laugh, to cry, to inform, and some just to please the senses.  There have been over half million movies made, from masterpieces to pieces of fluff to pure escapism, to boring wastes of time.


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never ever cared for films.  I think it's generally a waste of time and for the most part a bunch of rubbish, at least the Hollyweird crapola.
> 
> True story: I once lived with a couple who watched films almost constantly except on Thursdays when they chanted (they were Buddhists).  And they'd run their TV at screaming volume that made it impossible to tune out anywhere in the house.  From that experience, hearing the constant barrage of sounds without watching the video, I concluded that Hollyweird movies consist of three basic elements, repeated and rotated over and over, for the duration of the film.  These are:
> 
> Explosions and gunshots
> Car chases and crashes
> Women screaming
> I just need something deeper than that.
> 
> And if a film is based on a book invariably it doesn't do justice to the story, because it can't.
> 
> Perhaps a film has the same limitations a TV set has --- it makes you sit in one spot and shut up and then dictates every sensory input, dictates what the characters look like, how they talk, what the scenery looks like, and you end up ingesting a visual artifact instead of a story --- as opposed to the printed page where those characters, those scenes, those nuances are left up to your own imagination.  It lets the brain breathe.
> 
> About once every ten years somebody takes me out to a movie for my birthday.  The last one was _Borat_.  But I dug it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are movies that are deep.  However, like all forms of entertainment movies have different goals, to make you think, to escape, to laugh, to cry, to inform, and some just to please the senses.  There have been over half million movies made, from masterpieces to pieces of fluff to pure escapism, to boring wastes of time.
Click to expand...


Exactly, and the mass produced majority of them are simply put out to make money for the studio and not for any kind of consideration of art.  I guess I regard that with the same disdain I have for commercial music.

OP will certainly know what I'm talking about there, right Oosie?

Even your previous post about "The Stranger" notes that it's the only Orson Welles movie to make a profit.  That should be irrelevant.  Every time I hear _____ movie made $X gazillion at the box office I hear it as a reason to ignore it.  It shouldn't be a negative reason, but it sure is not a positive.


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never ever cared for films.  I think it's generally a waste of time and for the most part a bunch of rubbish, at least the Hollyweird crapola.
> 
> True story: I once lived with a couple who watched films almost constantly except on Thursdays when they chanted (they were Buddhists).  And they'd run their TV at screaming volume that made it impossible to tune out anywhere in the house.  From that experience, hearing the constant barrage of sounds without watching the video, I concluded that Hollyweird movies consist of three basic elements, repeated and rotated over and over, for the duration of the film.  These are:
> 
> Explosions and gunshots
> Car chases and crashes
> Women screaming
> I just need something deeper than that.
> 
> And if a film is based on a book invariably it doesn't do justice to the story, because it can't.
> 
> Perhaps a film has the same limitations a TV set has --- it makes you sit in one spot and shut up and then dictates every sensory input, dictates what the characters look like, how they talk, what the scenery looks like, and you end up ingesting a visual artifact instead of a story --- as opposed to the printed page where those characters, those scenes, those nuances are left up to your own imagination.  It lets the brain breathe.
> 
> About once every ten years somebody takes me out to a movie for my birthday.  The last one was _Borat_.  But I dug it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are movies that are deep.  However, like all forms of entertainment movies have different goals, to make you think, to escape, to laugh, to cry, to inform, and some just to please the senses.  There have been over half million movies made, from masterpieces to pieces of fluff to pure escapism, to boring wastes of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and the mass produced majority of them are simply put out to make money for the studio and not for any kind of consideration of art.  I guess I regard that with the same disdain I have for commercial music.
> 
> OP will certainly know what I'm talking about there, right Oosie?
> 
> Even your previous post about "The Stranger" notes that it's the only Orson Welles movie to make a profit.  That should be irrelevant.  Every time I hear _____ movie made $X gazillion at the box office I hear it as a reason to ignore it.  It shouldn't be a negative reason, but it sure is not a positive.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately without the profits, there would be few if any movies.  I have no problem with people making a lot of money but I certainly have a problem with talented actors, directors, and writers producing garbage simply because it's quick, easy, and profitable.  Audiences and critics should come down hard on these people.  Have you notice how many talented actors and actresses at the peak of their career start selling their name and not their talents.  One that comes to mind is Robert De Niro who went from, "Bang the Drum Slowly", Raging Bull,  Mean Streets, The Godfather, Taxi Driver, The Deer Hunter, Falling In Love, to Dirty Grandpa, The Heist, and and a slew of mediocre movies that he played supporting rolls and got top dollar.  Another is Meryl Streep  with a record 21 Academy Award nomiations, winning 3 and 31 Golden Globe nominations, winning eight - more nominations, and more wins than any other actor.  Dustin Hoffman is another that is living off his name, The Graduate, Midnight Cowboy, Little Big Man, All President's Men, Tootsie, and Rain man and now he does Kung Foo Panda and movies thrown together in few weeks in which he makes as much as the rest of cast for putting in a couple of appearances.


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never ever cared for films.  I think it's generally a waste of time and for the most part a bunch of rubbish, at least the Hollyweird crapola.
> 
> True story: I once lived with a couple who watched films almost constantly except on Thursdays when they chanted (they were Buddhists).  And they'd run their TV at screaming volume that made it impossible to tune out anywhere in the house.  From that experience, hearing the constant barrage of sounds without watching the video, I concluded that Hollyweird movies consist of three basic elements, repeated and rotated over and over, for the duration of the film.  These are:
> 
> Explosions and gunshots
> Car chases and crashes
> Women screaming
> I just need something deeper than that.
> 
> And if a film is based on a book invariably it doesn't do justice to the story, because it can't.
> 
> Perhaps a film has the same limitations a TV set has --- it makes you sit in one spot and shut up and then dictates every sensory input, dictates what the characters look like, how they talk, what the scenery looks like, and you end up ingesting a visual artifact instead of a story --- as opposed to the printed page where those characters, those scenes, those nuances are left up to your own imagination.  It lets the brain breathe.
> 
> About once every ten years somebody takes me out to a movie for my birthday.  The last one was _Borat_.  But I dug it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are movies that are deep.  However, like all forms of entertainment movies have different goals, to make you think, to escape, to laugh, to cry, to inform, and some just to please the senses.  There have been over half million movies made, from masterpieces to pieces of fluff to pure escapism, to boring wastes of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and the mass produced majority of them are simply put out to make money for the studio and not for any kind of consideration of art.  I guess I regard that with the same disdain I have for commercial music.
> 
> OP will certainly know what I'm talking about there, right Oosie?
> 
> Even your previous post about "The Stranger" notes that it's the only Orson Welles movie to make a profit.  That should be irrelevant.  Every time I hear _____ movie made $X gazillion at the box office I hear it as a reason to ignore it.  It shouldn't be a negative reason, but it sure is not a positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately without the profits, there would be few if any movies.  I have no problem with people making a lot of money but I certainly have a problem with talented actors, directors, and writers producing garbage simply because it's quick, easy, and profitable.  Audiences and critics should come down hard on these people.  Have you notice how many talented actors and actresses at the peak of their career start selling their name and not their talents.  One that comes to mind is Robert De Niro who went from, "Bang the Drum Slowly", Raging Bull,  Mean Streets, The Godfather, Taxi Driver, The Deer Hunter, Falling In Love, to Dirty Grandpa, The Heist, and and a slew of mediocre movies that he played supporting rolls and got top dollar.  Another is Meryl Streep  with a record 21 Academy Award nomiations, winning 3 and 31 Golden Globe nominations, winning eight - more nominations, and more wins than any other actor.  Dustin Hoffman is another that is living off his name, The Graduate, Midnight Cowboy, Little Big Man, All President's Men, Tootsie, and Rain man and now he does Kung Foo Panda and movies thrown together in few weeks in which he makes as much as the rest of cast for putting in a couple of appearances.
Click to expand...


Point well taken although I know virtually nothing about any of those films.  I've seen literally two of them out of the list (Rain Man and Godfather) (and I'd never want to see the latter again).

I will say this though.  If the measure of a great actor is that you can sit and watch an entire flick to the end without ever recognizing an actor you've seen before and then suddenly there they are in the credits, who knew, well I gotta give them props.  I've only ever seen two actors do that and one of them was Dustin Hoffman.

(The other was Marisa Tomei).

I've seen deNiro on SNL a few times and he looks like a complete amateur. Maybe he's just not made for the TV format.


----------



## Flopper

*Three excellent comedies on TCM between 4/12 and 4/14*

*"Bringing Up Baby"*, a 1938 screwball comedy with Cary Grant and Katharine Hepburn that's  a riot from beginning to end.
Rottern Tomatoes - 95%


"*Being Their*", 1979 with Peter Sellers in his last and probably best roll and Shirely MacLaine as funny as ever.  It is one of those rare films, that is  such an electric comedy that you are more likely to watch it in amazement then break down in laughter on the way home.
Rotten Tomatoes - 96%


*"Dr. Strangeglove"*, a 1964 political black comedy directed by Stanely Kubrick staring Peter Sellers (in 3 different roles), Sterling Hayden, George C Scott, Keenan Wynn, and Slim Pickens.  It's a brilliant Cold War satire that remains as funny and razor-sharp today as it was in 1964.
Rotten Tomatoes - 99%


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> *Three excellent comedies on TCM between 4/12 and 4/14*
> 
> *"Bringing Up Baby"*, a 1938 screwball comedy with Cary Grant and Katharine Hepburn that's  a riot from beginning to end.
> Rottern Tomatoes - 95%
> 
> 
> "*Being Their*", 1979 with Peter Sellers in his last and probably best roll and Shirely MacLaine as funny as ever.  It is one of those rare films, that is  such an electric comedy that you are more likely to watch it in amazement then break down in laughter on the way home.
> Rotten Tomatoes - 96%
> 
> 
> *"Dr. Strangeglove"*, a 1964 political black comedy directed by Stanely Kubrick staring Peter Sellers (in 3 different roles), Sterling Hayden, George C Scott, Keenan Wynn, and Slim Pickens.  It's a brilliant Cold War satire that remains as funny and razor-sharp today as it was in 1964.
> Rotten Tomatoes - 99%


Treasure island. Wallace beery, Jackie Cooper, Lionel Barrymore, Otto Kruger, Lewis stone, Nigel Bruce. 1934


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ?
> because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)
> 
> I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there was a noticeable drop....
> 
> but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!
> 
> and who couldn't love Astor......
> 
> Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!
> 
> Just the right amount of frightening.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%
Click to expand...

I’m watching a special on Garbo. Gilbert made ten k a week to her $600. She wanted $5k. They wouldn’t give it to her so she said, “I think I go home now”


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)
> 
> I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there was a noticeable drop....
> 
> but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!
> 
> and who couldn't love Astor......
> 
> Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!
> 
> Just the right amount of frightening.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching a special on Garbo. Gilbert made ten k a week to her $600. She wanted $5k. They wouldn’t give it to her so she said, “I think I go home now”
Click to expand...

Gilbert was alleged to be her lover and mentor.
Did you record Queen Christina?  I watched it and it really displayed her talents although it is not her best movie.  A comedy, Ninotchka released in 1939 is much more enjoyable film but it doesn't show Garbo at her best.
If you watch Queen Christina, google here and read the wiki write up on the real Queen Christina.


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never ever cared for films.  I think it's generally a waste of time and for the most part a bunch of rubbish, at least the Hollyweird crapola.
> 
> True story: I once lived with a couple who watched films almost constantly except on Thursdays when they chanted (they were Buddhists).  And they'd run their TV at screaming volume that made it impossible to tune out anywhere in the house.  From that experience, hearing the constant barrage of sounds without watching the video, I concluded that Hollyweird movies consist of three basic elements, repeated and rotated over and over, for the duration of the film.  These are:
> 
> Explosions and gunshots
> Car chases and crashes
> Women screaming
> I just need something deeper than that.
> 
> And if a film is based on a book invariably it doesn't do justice to the story, because it can't.
> 
> Perhaps a film has the same limitations a TV set has --- it makes you sit in one spot and shut up and then dictates every sensory input, dictates what the characters look like, how they talk, what the scenery looks like, and you end up ingesting a visual artifact instead of a story --- as opposed to the printed page where those characters, those scenes, those nuances are left up to your own imagination.  It lets the brain breathe.
> 
> About once every ten years somebody takes me out to a movie for my birthday.  The last one was _Borat_.  But I dug it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are movies that are deep.  However, like all forms of entertainment movies have different goals, to make you think, to escape, to laugh, to cry, to inform, and some just to please the senses.  There have been over half million movies made, from masterpieces to pieces of fluff to pure escapism, to boring wastes of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, and the mass produced majority of them are simply put out to make money for the studio and not for any kind of consideration of art.  I guess I regard that with the same disdain I have for commercial music.
> 
> OP will certainly know what I'm talking about there, right Oosie?
> 
> Even your previous post about "The Stranger" notes that it's the only Orson Welles movie to make a profit.  That should be irrelevant.  Every time I hear _____ movie made $X gazillion at the box office I hear it as a reason to ignore it.  It shouldn't be a negative reason, but it sure is not a positive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately without the profits, there would be few if any movies.  I have no problem with people making a lot of money but I certainly have a problem with talented actors, directors, and writers producing garbage simply because it's quick, easy, and profitable.  Audiences and critics should come down hard on these people.  Have you notice how many talented actors and actresses at the peak of their career start selling their name and not their talents.  One that comes to mind is Robert De Niro who went from, "Bang the Drum Slowly", Raging Bull,  Mean Streets, The Godfather, Taxi Driver, The Deer Hunter, Falling In Love, to Dirty Grandpa, The Heist, and and a slew of mediocre movies that he played supporting rolls and got top dollar.  Another is Meryl Streep  with a record 21 Academy Award nomiations, winning 3 and 31 Golden Globe nominations, winning eight - more nominations, and more wins than any other actor.  Dustin Hoffman is another that is living off his name, The Graduate, Midnight Cowboy, Little Big Man, All President's Men, Tootsie, and Rain man and now he does Kung Foo Panda and movies thrown together in few weeks in which he makes as much as the rest of cast for putting in a couple of appearances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point well taken although I know virtually nothing about any of those films.  I've seen literally two of them out of the list (Rain Man and Godfather) (and I'd never want to see the latter again).
> 
> I will say this though.  If the measure of a great actor is that you can sit and watch an entire flick to the end without ever recognizing an actor you've seen before and then suddenly there they are in the credits, who knew, well I gotta give them props.  I've only ever seen two actors do that and one of them was Dustin Hoffman.
> 
> (The other was Marisa Tomei).
> 
> I've seen deNiro on SNL a few times and he looks like a complete amateur. Maybe he's just not made for the TV format.
Click to expand...

Raging Bull is probably De Niro best movie in my opinion.  The Deer Slayer is one his most popular.  Love Story in my opinion one of the most enjoyable.   Starting sometime in the 90's he decided to make money off his name.  He played supporting roles in a bunch of mediocre movies collecting millions for few hours work.  Most actors are at their best when they are just making a name for themselves and still have have a desire for a great performance.  Of course there are exceptions, Helen Mirren and Michael Caine  are the exception.  They have delivered consistently good performances in over 100 movies. 

Dustin Hoffman in his breakaway roll, The Graduate is a classic favorite of movie goers although, Midnight Cowboy, Rain Man, and Tootsie really displayed his talents.


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> because we are busy watching tv?  (a sad attempt at a joke, i'm afraid)
> 
> I still enjoy watching old films and, though I still enjoy my old time favorites that I've seen many times (like the THIN MAN series) I REALLY ENJOY being "turned on to" some old film that I've never seen before!
> 
> 
> 
> The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there was a noticeable drop....
> 
> but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!
> 
> and who couldn't love Astor......
> 
> Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!
> 
> Just the right amount of frightening.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching a special on Garbo. Gilbert made ten k a week to her $600. She wanted $5k. They wouldn’t give it to her so she said, “I think I go home now”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gilbert was alleged to be her lover and mentor.
> Did you record Queen Christina?  I watched it and it really displayed her talents although it is not her best movie.  A comedy, Ninotchka released in 1939 is much more enjoyable film but it doesn't show Garbo at her best.
> If you watch Queen Christina, google here and read the wiki write up on the real Queen Christina.
Click to expand...


See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first couple of movies in the series were very good.  I didn't think, the later movies were as good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there was a noticeable drop....
> 
> but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!
> 
> and who couldn't love Astor......
> 
> Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!
> 
> Just the right amount of frightening.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching a special on Garbo. Gilbert made ten k a week to her $600. She wanted $5k. They wouldn’t give it to her so she said, “I think I go home now”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gilbert was alleged to be her lover and mentor.
> Did you record Queen Christina?  I watched it and it really displayed her talents although it is not her best movie.  A comedy, Ninotchka released in 1939 is much more enjoyable film but it doesn't show Garbo at her best.
> If you watch Queen Christina, google here and read the wiki write up on the real Queen Christina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
Click to expand...

John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree there was a noticeable drop....
> 
> but .....still......Myrna Loy! William Powell!  They made a wonderful duo!
> 
> and who couldn't love Astor......
> 
> Lately I've been digging for (and finding and watching) ghost stories from the 30's and 40's!
> 
> Just the right amount of frightening.....
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching a special on Garbo. Gilbert made ten k a week to her $600. She wanted $5k. They wouldn’t give it to her so she said, “I think I go home now”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gilbert was alleged to be her lover and mentor.
> Did you record Queen Christina?  I watched it and it really displayed her talents although it is not her best movie.  A comedy, Ninotchka released in 1939 is much more enjoyable film but it doesn't show Garbo at her best.
> If you watch Queen Christina, google here and read the wiki write up on the real Queen Christina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
Click to expand...


Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen The Uninvited?  It's a classic ghost story released in 1944 staring Ray Millard.  It's quite tame compared to the ghost stores of today. It's an intriguing mood piece, subtle and suggestive in its imagery.  The story involves a writer and his sister who find this wonderful house on the Cornish coast.  Very slowly the house becomes not quite so wonderful.  The scenery is gorgeous and the theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is perfect.  The only downer to this movie is the plot has been used over and over such that many people may find it boring and a bit to subtle.  However it is a great movie.  I think Rotten Tomatoes rates it 93%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching a special on Garbo. Gilbert made ten k a week to her $600. She wanted $5k. They wouldn’t give it to her so she said, “I think I go home now”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gilbert was alleged to be her lover and mentor.
> Did you record Queen Christina?  I watched it and it really displayed her talents although it is not her best movie.  A comedy, Ninotchka released in 1939 is much more enjoyable film but it doesn't show Garbo at her best.
> If you watch Queen Christina, google here and read the wiki write up on the real Queen Christina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m watching a special on Garbo. Gilbert made ten k a week to her $600. She wanted $5k. They wouldn’t give it to her so she said, “I think I go home now”
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert was alleged to be her lover and mentor.
> Did you record Queen Christina?  I watched it and it really displayed her talents although it is not her best movie.  A comedy, Ninotchka released in 1939 is much more enjoyable film but it doesn't show Garbo at her best.
> If you watch Queen Christina, google here and read the wiki write up on the real Queen Christina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gilbert was alleged to be her lover and mentor.
> Did you record Queen Christina?  I watched it and it really displayed her talents although it is not her best movie.  A comedy, Ninotchka released in 1939 is much more enjoyable film but it doesn't show Garbo at her best.
> If you watch Queen Christina, google here and read the wiki write up on the real Queen Christina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
Click to expand...

I figured you'd like it. Try the
*The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
*Also Angel and Badman, 1947*

****
*Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
> 
> 
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
Click to expand...

Not yet


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
> 
> 
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
Click to expand...

I am taping angel and the badman. Couldn’t find the sheepman


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am taping angel and the badman. Couldn’t find the sheepman
Click to expand...

It appears occasionally on TCM and the Western Channel.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> See there, when y'all refer to "Gilbert" I have no idea who you're even talking about.  But I could wax loquacious all day on William Schwenk Gilbert, the John Lennon of his time, who's a role model.
> 
> 
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
Click to expand...

I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.

I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
Click to expand...

That was an exciting movie.  I remember it now.  Jim Brown was sheriff.

Most people seem to believe Garbo was a lesbian due to the fact she never married and she played mostly strong willed domineering women who more than once dressed as a man.  In her day, that was unthinkable. A woman of her beauty just could not be a lesbian.  Today we know different.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Gilbert was an American actor, screenwriter and director.  He was a big screen star in his day.  He died about 75 years ago.  The only reason I know anything about him is his connection with Greta Garbo, hopefully she isn't someone else you have never heard of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
Click to expand...

There is a great WWII movie coming to TCM.  You might not like it because there is absolutely no combat scenes.  It's a moving story about life on the homefront illustrating quite well that, they also serve who only stand and wait.  The movie is "Since You Went Await".  It was nominated for 10 academy awards and won 2.  The cast includes:
Claudette Cobert
Jenifer Jones
Joseph Cotten
Shirley Temple
Monty Wolley
Robert Walker
Hattie McDaniels
Agnes Moorehead
Lionel Barrymore
Guy Madison
Kennan Wynn
Craig Steven
Ruth Roman

As a child, I remember WWII in our home.  I remember the map on the wall showing advances of our troops, my brother's models of military airplanes hanging from the ceiling, the ever present fear of the telegrams, the celebration when Dad came home, the food coloring we mixed with margarine to make it look like butter, ration stamps, and Mom explaining what the flag with the gold star meant in our neighbors window.  I can identify a lot with this movie, maybe some others can also.  Anyway it's on TCM on May 2nd.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was an exciting movie.  I remember it now.  Jim Brown was sheriff.
> 
> Most people seem to believe Garbo was a lesbian due to the fact she never married and she played mostly strong willed domineering women who more than once dressed as a man.  In her day, that was unthinkable. A woman of her beauty just could not be a lesbian.  Today we know different.
Click to expand...

I love the way men attack her, apologize for being so forward, she says no, but no doesn’t mean no. 

I just watched a silent film. The first one I saw had audio. Man she goes back to silent film?


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard of Greta Garbo yes.  Wouldn't know her if I saw her though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a great WWII movie coming to TCM.  You might not like it because there is absolutely no combat scenes.  It's a moving story about life on the homefront illustrating quite well that, they also serve who only stand and wait.  The movie is "Since You Went Await".  It was nominated for 10 academy awards and won 2.  The cast includes:
> Claudette Cobert
> Jenifer Jones
> Joseph Cotten
> Shirley Temple
> Monty Wolley
> Robert Walker
> Hattie McDaniels
> Agnes Moorehead
> Lionel Barrymore
> Guy Madison
> Kennan Wynn
> Craig Steven
> Ruth Roman
> 
> As a child, I remember WWII in our home.  I remember the map on the wall showing advances of our troops, my brother's models of military airplanes hanging from the ceiling, the ever present fear of the telegrams, the celebration when Dad came home, the food coloring we mixed with margarine to make it look like butter, ration stamps, and Mom explaining what the flag with the gold star meant in our neighbors window.  I can identify a lot with this movie, maybe some others can also.  Anyway it's on TCM on May 2nd.
Click to expand...

How old are you?


----------



## HenryBHough

People are shying away from films because TV one-hour presentations have shortened their attention spans.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a great WWII movie coming to TCM.  You might not like it because there is absolutely no combat scenes.  It's a moving story about life on the homefront illustrating quite well that, they also serve who only stand and wait.  The movie is "Since You Went Await".  It was nominated for 10 academy awards and won 2.  The cast includes:
> Claudette Cobert
> Jenifer Jones
> Joseph Cotten
> Shirley Temple
> Monty Wolley
> Robert Walker
> Hattie McDaniels
> Agnes Moorehead
> Lionel Barrymore
> Guy Madison
> Kennan Wynn
> Craig Steven
> Ruth Roman
> 
> As a child, I remember WWII in our home.  I remember the map on the wall showing advances of our troops, my brother's models of military airplanes hanging from the ceiling, the ever present fear of the telegrams, the celebration when Dad came home, the food coloring we mixed with margarine to make it look like butter, ration stamps, and Mom explaining what the flag with the gold star meant in our neighbors window.  I can identify a lot with this movie, maybe some others can also.  Anyway it's on TCM on May 2nd.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you?
Click to expand...

I don't do birthdays anymore.  However, when Japan surrendered, I was in the 2nd grade.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was an exciting movie.  I remember it now.  Jim Brown was sheriff.
> 
> Most people seem to believe Garbo was a lesbian due to the fact she never married and she played mostly strong willed domineering women who more than once dressed as a man.  In her day, that was unthinkable. A woman of her beauty just could not be a lesbian.  Today we know different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the way men attack her, apologize for being so forward, she says no, but no doesn’t mean no.
> 
> I just watched a silent film. The first one I saw had audio. Man she goes back to silent film?
Click to expand...

Her first film was around 1920 or 21.  She made more silent films than sound films.  However a number of her silent films are lost or only parts of them still exist.  Martin Scorsese, the founder of the Film Foundation, estimates that a full 90% of all American films made before 1929 and half of all films made before 1950 are now gone.


----------



## Likkmee

Marilyn Chambers had a few good ones back in the day


----------



## Flopper

HenryBHough said:


> People are shying away from films because TV one-hour presentations have shortened their attention spans.


I agree, however young people have always shied away from longer presentations. When I was young I hated long movies.  Have you ever seen the 1963 version of Cleopatra with Elizabeth Taylor, 5hr 20 mins?


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a really good movie. Westward the women. Robert Taylor
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a great WWII movie coming to TCM.  You might not like it because there is absolutely no combat scenes.  It's a moving story about life on the homefront illustrating quite well that, they also serve who only stand and wait.  The movie is "Since You Went Await".  It was nominated for 10 academy awards and won 2.  The cast includes:
> Claudette Cobert
> Jenifer Jones
> Joseph Cotten
> Shirley Temple
> Monty Wolley
> Robert Walker
> Hattie McDaniels
> Agnes Moorehead
> Lionel Barrymore
> Guy Madison
> Kennan Wynn
> Craig Steven
> Ruth Roman
> 
> As a child, I remember WWII in our home.  I remember the map on the wall showing advances of our troops, my brother's models of military airplanes hanging from the ceiling, the ever present fear of the telegrams, the celebration when Dad came home, the food coloring we mixed with margarine to make it look like butter, ration stamps, and Mom explaining what the flag with the gold star meant in our neighbors window.  I can identify a lot with this movie, maybe some others can also.  Anyway it's on TCM on May 2nd.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do birthdays anymore.  However, when Japan surrendered, I was in the 2nd grade.
Click to expand...

I’m watching 2001 a space odyssey. Classic. Very slow, not a lot of audio. 

What planet are they on? Wasn’t the black monolith the spacemen uncovered once on earth with the moneys? Now they have uncovered it on another planet? Please explain.


----------



## longknife

I routinely watch full-length movies on television. I just won't go to a theater to see them.

I have a huge hidef TV and the picture is so clear I can see the zits on the faces of so-called beautiful people.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I figured you'd like it. Try the
> *The Sheepman, 1958 with Glen Ford and Shirley MacLaine. It's funny and certainly not boring.*
> *Also Angel and Badman, 1947*
> 
> ****
> *Did you ever watch Queen Christina?*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I did watch queen Christina. The guy didn’t know she was a girl and insisted on sharing the bedroom then was insulted she wouldn’t dress in front of him. Then they fall in love but she’s not allowed to love the guy and she gives away her power then her lover died? I didn’t love that movie.
> 
> I just watched Tick...Tick...Tick...Jim Brown George Kennedy. Good movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a great WWII movie coming to TCM.  You might not like it because there is absolutely no combat scenes.  It's a moving story about life on the homefront illustrating quite well that, they also serve who only stand and wait.  The movie is "Since You Went Await".  It was nominated for 10 academy awards and won 2.  The cast includes:
> Claudette Cobert
> Jenifer Jones
> Joseph Cotten
> Shirley Temple
> Monty Wolley
> Robert Walker
> Hattie McDaniels
> Agnes Moorehead
> Lionel Barrymore
> Guy Madison
> Kennan Wynn
> Craig Steven
> Ruth Roman
> 
> As a child, I remember WWII in our home.  I remember the map on the wall showing advances of our troops, my brother's models of military airplanes hanging from the ceiling, the ever present fear of the telegrams, the celebration when Dad came home, the food coloring we mixed with margarine to make it look like butter, ration stamps, and Mom explaining what the flag with the gold star meant in our neighbors window.  I can identify a lot with this movie, maybe some others can also.  Anyway it's on TCM on May 2nd.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't do birthdays anymore.  However, when Japan surrendered, I was in the 2nd grade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m watching 2001 a space odyssey. Classic. Very slow, not a lot of audio.
> 
> What planet are they on? Wasn’t the black monolith the spacemen uncovered once on earth with the moneys? Now they have uncovered it on another planet? Please explain.
Click to expand...

This is not a simple movie to understand.  There are all kinds of hidden meanings.  I suggest watching the movie.  The ending will seem really crazy.  Then read the following and go back and watch it again.
2001: A Space Odyssey — Explained

There are 4 sections to the movie.
Dawn of Man
The Jupiter Mission
Jupiter and Beyond the Infinite
Conclusion


----------



## Flopper

longknife said:


> I routinely watch full-length movies on television. I just won't go to a theater to see them.
> 
> I have a huge hidef TV and the picture is so clear I can see the zits on the faces of so-called beautiful people.


Sounds like you are too close to the screen.  I rarely go to a theater either.  I can't stand the high volume of the sound in action adventure movies.  Besides, I like older movies.


----------



## Flopper

*Four good movies this week on TCM.  *

Monday
*"Tomorrow is Forever"* with Orson Welles and Claudette Colbert

Tuesday
*Camille*, probably Garbo's best performance

Wednesday
*"Somebody Up There Likes Me"* with Paul Newman in one his best roles. playing the boxer, Rocky Graziana, a real life inspiring story.  It's listed in AFI top 10 US films.

Thrusday
*"Since You Went Away"*, a war movie for people who hate war movies.  It's about life on the home front focusing on a single family.  It's a great mix of romance, drama, and comedy with 10 academy award nominations.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> *Four good movies this week on TCM.  *
> 
> Monday
> *"Tomorrow is Forever"* with Orson Welles and Claudette Colbert
> 
> Tuesday
> *Camille*, probably Garbo's best performance
> 
> Wednesday
> *"Somebody Up There Likes Me"* with Paul Newman in one his best roles. playing the boxer, Rocky Graziana, a real life inspiring story.  It's listed in AFI top 10 US films.
> 
> Thrusday
> *"Since You Went Away"*, a war movie for people who hate war movies.  It's about life on the home front focusing on a single family.  It's a great mix of romance, drama, and comedy with 10 academy award nominations.


Why does Nelson eddy wear so much makeup?


----------



## danielpalos

i sometimes watch a lot of porn to inure myself to the "ways of modern women in modern times"; just for fun and practice.


----------



## Likkmee

If you live 100 years about 50 of them are cooking, eating, sleeping, bathrooming and messing with the house, trailer, cave or tent, depending where you live.
Another 4 out of what's left daily is spent transporting and telephonating/emailing.
There's barely enough time for a wild fuck let alone watching a damned movie !
ALTHOUGH . That could be at the same time. Add a drug store trip for lil blue to the first sentence since 2 hours is a looooooong movie.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Four good movies this week on TCM.  *
> 
> Monday
> *"Tomorrow is Forever"* with Orson Welles and Claudette Colbert
> 
> Tuesday
> *Camille*, probably Garbo's best performance
> 
> Wednesday
> *"Somebody Up There Likes Me"* with Paul Newman in one his best roles. playing the boxer, Rocky Graziana, a real life inspiring story.  It's listed in AFI top 10 US films.
> 
> Thrusday
> *"Since You Went Away"*, a war movie for people who hate war movies.  It's about life on the home front focusing on a single family.  It's a great mix of romance, drama, and comedy with 10 academy award nominations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does Nelson eddy wear so much makeup?
Click to expand...

It wasn't just Nelson Eddy.  Blue-sensitive film was used in silent movies and many movies in the 30's.  It renders red as black, so unmade-up faces looked darker on the screen than they were in reality and any unevenness in the complexion made faces look dirty. Many early film actors, particularly those that came from the stage, responded to these problems by covering their face with heavy make-up, giving them a look that belonged more on a mortician’s slab than a movie set.  Since Nelson Eddy came to the movies from the opera stage where makeup is used heavily, he probably just continued doing what he had done for years.


----------



## Flopper

*Some good movies on TCM tomorrow:  
The Best Years of Our Lives and Pride of the Marines are probably the best, both WWII flicks.  The Best Years of Our Lives is a 7 time academy award winner about life in America when the troops come home.  Pride of the Marines is a biographical drama about war hero. Al Schmid.

Only Angles Have Wings is a good drama about a pilot flying the Andes in the 1930's with Cary Grant. 

To Have and Have Not is the Bogie movie where he meets Bacall set during the war in Martinique.  The novel's by Hemingway, script by  William Faulker, and directed by Howard Hawks, so it's got to be the best movie Bogie did, but it's not.  However it is still worth watching with Walter Brennan, Hogie Carmichael, and  Baccal with her most famous line,
"You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow"    *

*The Best Years of Our Lives*.


Pride of the Marines


Only Angels Have Wings


To Have and Have Not


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> *Some good movies on TCM tomorrow:
> The Best Years of Our Lives and Pride of the Marines are probably the best, both WWII flicks.  The Best Years of Our Lives is a 7 time academy award winner about life in America when the troops come home.  Pride of the Marines is a biographical drama about war hero. Al Schmid.
> 
> Only Angles Have Wings is a good drama about a pilot flying the Andes in the 1930's with Cary Grant.
> 
> To Have and Have Not is the Bogie movie where he meets Bacall set during the war in Martinique.  The novel's by Hemingway, script by  William Faulker, and directed by Howard Hawks, so it's got to be the best movie Bogie did, but it's not.  However it is still worth watching with Walter Brennan, Hogie Carmichael, and  Baccal with her most famous line,
> "You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow"    *
> 
> *The Best Years of Our Lives*.
> 
> 
> Pride of the Marines
> 
> 
> Only Angels Have Wings
> 
> 
> To Have and Have Not


I’ve taped a few Maureen o’Hara Movies. Right now I’m watching sinbad the sailor. Also starring Anthony Quinn and Douglas Fairbanks jr. so far really boring. I wonder what people thought in 1947.

I couldn’t even tell you what’s happening.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some good movies on TCM tomorrow:
> The Best Years of Our Lives and Pride of the Marines are probably the best, both WWII flicks.  The Best Years of Our Lives is a 7 time academy award winner about life in America when the troops come home.  Pride of the Marines is a biographical drama about war hero. Al Schmid.
> 
> Only Angles Have Wings is a good drama about a pilot flying the Andes in the 1930's with Cary Grant.
> 
> To Have and Have Not is the Bogie movie where he meets Bacall set during the war in Martinique.  The novel's by Hemingway, script by  William Faulker, and directed by Howard Hawks, so it's got to be the best movie Bogie did, but it's not.  However it is still worth watching with Walter Brennan, Hogie Carmichael, and  Baccal with her most famous line,
> "You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow"    *
> 
> *The Best Years of Our Lives*.
> 
> 
> Pride of the Marines
> 
> 
> Only Angels Have Wings
> 
> 
> To Have and Have Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve taped a few Maureen o’Hara Movies. Right now I’m watching sinbad the sailor. Also starring Anthony Quinn and Douglas Fairbanks jr. so far really boring. I wonder what people thought in 1947.
> 
> I couldn’t even tell you what’s happening.
Click to expand...


You have to press that little button to turn the TV on.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some good movies on TCM tomorrow:
> The Best Years of Our Lives and Pride of the Marines are probably the best, both WWII flicks.  The Best Years of Our Lives is a 7 time academy award winner about life in America when the troops come home.  Pride of the Marines is a biographical drama about war hero. Al Schmid.
> 
> Only Angles Have Wings is a good drama about a pilot flying the Andes in the 1930's with Cary Grant.
> 
> To Have and Have Not is the Bogie movie where he meets Bacall set during the war in Martinique.  The novel's by Hemingway, script by  William Faulker, and directed by Howard Hawks, so it's got to be the best movie Bogie did, but it's not.  However it is still worth watching with Walter Brennan, Hogie Carmichael, and  Baccal with her most famous line,
> "You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow"    *
> 
> *The Best Years of Our Lives*.
> 
> 
> Pride of the Marines
> 
> 
> Only Angels Have Wings
> 
> 
> To Have and Have Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve taped a few Maureen o’Hara Movies. Right now I’m watching sinbad the sailor. Also starring Anthony Quinn and Douglas Fairbanks jr. so far really boring. I wonder what people thought in 1947.
> 
> I couldn’t even tell you what’s happening.
Click to expand...

Good old action adventure movies made in 40's are hard to find because they depended on the action, color photograph, and location for success, not acting or the script, nor the plot.

Most people today would not consider a sword fight in living color on a ship exciting without wide screen, Dolby sound, and the ship going over a waterfall and falling into a new dimension and the mouth of a sea monster the size of earth. 

In the 40's that was not only impossible but audiences did not expect it.  This was a time when people went to the circus to see a real live elephant or lion.  People when to the airport to watch airplanes land and take off.  And in many towns the most exciting thing to do on Saturday night was to go to the movie Sinbad the Sailor or the swim meet at the municipal pool or just stay home and listen to Amos and Andy and Laurence Welk. 

During this period, there are plenty of good dramas, love stories, and comedies with good plots, clever scripts and fine acting which are forever entertaining to audience.  I suggest you try some these or seek newer action adventure movies.


----------



## WheelieAddict

I don't watch many new films because most of them seem to be rehashes of old tropes. I'd rather read about history or geology. I do like watching films that deal with/are set in a specific era and portray it well. I'm usually out wheelying/snowmobiling, if not posting on here listening to tunes.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some good movies on TCM tomorrow:
> The Best Years of Our Lives and Pride of the Marines are probably the best, both WWII flicks.  The Best Years of Our Lives is a 7 time academy award winner about life in America when the troops come home.  Pride of the Marines is a biographical drama about war hero. Al Schmid.
> 
> Only Angles Have Wings is a good drama about a pilot flying the Andes in the 1930's with Cary Grant.
> 
> To Have and Have Not is the Bogie movie where he meets Bacall set during the war in Martinique.  The novel's by Hemingway, script by  William Faulker, and directed by Howard Hawks, so it's got to be the best movie Bogie did, but it's not.  However it is still worth watching with Walter Brennan, Hogie Carmichael, and  Baccal with her most famous line,
> "You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow"    *
> 
> *The Best Years of Our Lives*.
> 
> 
> Pride of the Marines
> 
> 
> Only Angels Have Wings
> 
> 
> To Have and Have Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve taped a few Maureen o’Hara Movies. Right now I’m watching sinbad the sailor. Also starring Anthony Quinn and Douglas Fairbanks jr. so far really boring. I wonder what people thought in 1947.
> 
> I couldn’t even tell you what’s happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good old action adventure movies made in 40's are hard to find because they depended on the action, color photograph, and location for success, not acting or the script, nor the plot.
> 
> Most people today would not consider a sword fight in living color on a ship exciting without wide screen, Dolby sound, and the ship going over a waterfall and falling into a new dimension and the mouth of a sea monster the size of earth.
> 
> In the 40's that was not only impossible but audiences did not expect it.  This was a time when people went to the circus to see a real live elephant or lion.  People when to the airport to watch airplanes land and take off.  And in many towns the most exciting thing to do on Saturday night was to go to the movie Sinbad the Sailor or the swim meet at the municipal pool or just stay home and listen to Amos and Andy and Laurence Welk.
> 
> During this period, there are plenty of good dramas, love stories, and comedies with good plots, clever scripts and fine acting which are forever entertaining to audience.  I suggest you try some these or seek newer action adventure movies.
Click to expand...


I know the difference between a good movie made in the 40' and a bad one.  Sinbad sucked.  I'm sure it's not one of the movies any of these actors are most proud of.  LOL.  It really really sucked.  

What do you mean they didn't depend on the script?  If you don't have special effects, the plot and script are all you have.  This story went nowhere and was boring.  The dialog seemed to be all over the place.  

You are right that maybe they made the movie longer than it needed to be because people back then wanted a long movie experience.  Sort of like Laurence Of Arabia only not nearly as good.  

Of course I can seek newer action adventures but that's not what my goal is.  I search for old gems.  They exist.  But not every classic is actually a classic on Turner Classic Movies.


----------



## Flopper

WheelieAddict said:


> I don't watch many new films because most of them seem to be rehashes of old tropes. I'd rather read about history or geology. I do like watching films that deal with/are set in a specific era and portray it well. I'm usually out wheelying/snowmobiling, if not posting on here listening to tunes.


Good for you.  Watching movies is like watching a colorized version of life instead of living it.  However for some of us, that's all there is.

Movies, plays, books are always rehashing old plots with different settings.  For example, Star Trek was just a different version of the Wagon Train TV series. The Enterprise was the wagon train.  Capt Kirk was the wagon master.  The aliens were usually the Indians and outlaws.  The crew of Enterprise were the settlers. The voyages of the Enterprise were wagon train trips to the west.
And stories of each series were morality tales were general good triumphs over evil.

There are only 7 basic plots as explained in this link.
The Seven Basic Plots - Wikipedia


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some good movies on TCM tomorrow:
> The Best Years of Our Lives and Pride of the Marines are probably the best, both WWII flicks.  The Best Years of Our Lives is a 7 time academy award winner about life in America when the troops come home.  Pride of the Marines is a biographical drama about war hero. Al Schmid.
> 
> Only Angles Have Wings is a good drama about a pilot flying the Andes in the 1930's with Cary Grant.
> 
> To Have and Have Not is the Bogie movie where he meets Bacall set during the war in Martinique.  The novel's by Hemingway, script by  William Faulker, and directed by Howard Hawks, so it's got to be the best movie Bogie did, but it's not.  However it is still worth watching with Walter Brennan, Hogie Carmichael, and  Baccal with her most famous line,
> "You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow"    *
> 
> *The Best Years of Our Lives*.
> 
> 
> Pride of the Marines
> 
> 
> Only Angels Have Wings
> 
> 
> To Have and Have Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve taped a few Maureen o’Hara Movies. Right now I’m watching sinbad the sailor. Also starring Anthony Quinn and Douglas Fairbanks jr. so far really boring. I wonder what people thought in 1947.
> 
> I couldn’t even tell you what’s happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good old action adventure movies made in 40's are hard to find because they depended on the action, color photograph, and location for success, not acting or the script, nor the plot.
> 
> Most people today would not consider a sword fight in living color on a ship exciting without wide screen, Dolby sound, and the ship going over a waterfall and falling into a new dimension and the mouth of a sea monster the size of earth.
> 
> In the 40's that was not only impossible but audiences did not expect it.  This was a time when people went to the circus to see a real live elephant or lion.  People when to the airport to watch airplanes land and take off.  And in many towns the most exciting thing to do on Saturday night was to go to the movie Sinbad the Sailor or the swim meet at the municipal pool or just stay home and listen to Amos and Andy and Laurence Welk.
> 
> During this period, there are plenty of good dramas, love stories, and comedies with good plots, clever scripts and fine acting which are forever entertaining to audience.  I suggest you try some these or seek newer action adventure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the difference between a good movie made in the 40' and a bad one.  Sinbad sucked.  I'm sure it's not one of the movies any of these actors are most proud of.  LOL.  It really really sucked.
> 
> What do you mean they didn't depend on the script?  If you don't have special effects, the plot and script are all you have.  This story went nowhere and was boring.  The dialog seemed to be all over the place.
> 
> You are right that maybe they made the movie longer than it needed to be because people back then wanted a long movie experience.  Sort of like Laurence Of Arabia only not nearly as good.
> 
> Of course I can seek newer action adventures but that's not what my goal is.  I search for old gems.  They exist.  But not every classic is actually a classic on Turner Classic Movies.
Click to expand...

What I meant was in the 1940’s most of the major action adventure spectaculars were popular because they offered first adventure, sword fights, gun fights, trains running off cliffs, airplanes crashing etc.  Second, they were shot in color which was a huge draw since so many movies were in b&w.  Lastly, they had recognized stars, not always the biggest in Hollywood but solid names guaranteed to draw and audience. They shot a lot of swashbucklers because ships and castles could be done very well on sound stages.  Good scripts, stories, and good acting was not needed to make good money.  Scripts were thrown together, actors and directors modified them the day of the shooting and since lines were easy as well as the acting, except for action scenes they were usually done in one take. The studios loved them because made money.

That's not to say that all action adventure movies of 40's were bad. Here are some good ones with good acting, scripts, and story lines.
*The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
Red River
The Sea Hawk
Sahara
The Thief of Bagdad*

Although TCM owns the rights to a huge number of movies, there is still a lot that they never or seldom show.  Here’s a link to a group of classic older movies that you can stream at no cost.  Included is the “The Stranger” with Orson Welles.   It’s a good suspenseful movie. "Meet John Doe is good".  The Judy Garland 1954 version of "A Star is Born" is always a favorite but I think the 1937 version included in this section is a bit better, although not in color.  They are not many action adventure movies in this group but they're some pretty good movies here.
30 Hollywood Classics Streaming for Free in the Public Domain


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



Another very good 1940s Film Noir that I recommend. "He Walked By Night" made in 1948 and starring Richard Basehart, Jack Webb, James Cardwell and Scott Brady.

Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is 1 hour and 18 minutes:


He Walked by Night - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Flopper said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Some good movies on TCM tomorrow:
> The Best Years of Our Lives and Pride of the Marines are probably the best, both WWII flicks.  The Best Years of Our Lives is a 7 time academy award winner about life in America when the troops come home.  Pride of the Marines is a biographical drama about war hero. Al Schmid.
> 
> Only Angles Have Wings is a good drama about a pilot flying the Andes in the 1930's with Cary Grant.
> 
> To Have and Have Not is the Bogie movie where he meets Bacall set during the war in Martinique.  The novel's by Hemingway, script by  William Faulker, and directed by Howard Hawks, so it's got to be the best movie Bogie did, but it's not.  However it is still worth watching with Walter Brennan, Hogie Carmichael, and  Baccal with her most famous line,
> "You know you don't have to act with me, Steve. You don't have to say anything and you don't have to do anything. Not a thing. Oh, maybe just whistle. You know how to whistle, don't you, Steve? You just put your lips together and blow"    *
> 
> *The Best Years of Our Lives*.
> 
> 
> Pride of the Marines
> 
> 
> Only Angels Have Wings
> 
> 
> To Have and Have Not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve taped a few Maureen o’Hara Movies. Right now I’m watching sinbad the sailor. Also starring Anthony Quinn and Douglas Fairbanks jr. so far really boring. I wonder what people thought in 1947.
> 
> I couldn’t even tell you what’s happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good old action adventure movies made in 40's are hard to find because they depended on the action, color photograph, and location for success, not acting or the script, nor the plot.
> 
> Most people today would not consider a sword fight in living color on a ship exciting without wide screen, Dolby sound, and the ship going over a waterfall and falling into a new dimension and the mouth of a sea monster the size of earth.
> 
> In the 40's that was not only impossible but audiences did not expect it.  This was a time when people went to the circus to see a real live elephant or lion.  People when to the airport to watch airplanes land and take off.  And in many towns the most exciting thing to do on Saturday night was to go to the movie Sinbad the Sailor or the swim meet at the municipal pool or just stay home and listen to Amos and Andy and Laurence Welk.
> 
> During this period, there are plenty of good dramas, love stories, and comedies with good plots, clever scripts and fine acting which are forever entertaining to audience.  I suggest you try some these or seek newer action adventure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know the difference between a good movie made in the 40' and a bad one.  Sinbad sucked.  I'm sure it's not one of the movies any of these actors are most proud of.  LOL.  It really really sucked.
> 
> What do you mean they didn't depend on the script?  If you don't have special effects, the plot and script are all you have.  This story went nowhere and was boring.  The dialog seemed to be all over the place.
> 
> You are right that maybe they made the movie longer than it needed to be because people back then wanted a long movie experience.  Sort of like Laurence Of Arabia only not nearly as good.
> 
> Of course I can seek newer action adventures but that's not what my goal is.  I search for old gems.  They exist.  But not every classic is actually a classic on Turner Classic Movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What I meant was in the 1940’s most of the major action adventure spectaculars were popular because they offered first adventure, sword fights, gun fights, trains running off cliffs, airplanes crashing etc.  Second, they were shot in color which was a huge draw since so many movies were in b&w.  Lastly, they had recognized stars, not always the biggest in Hollywood but solid names guaranteed to draw and audience. They shot a lot of swashbucklers because ships and castles could be done very well on sound stages.  Good scripts, stories, and good acting was not needed to make good money.  Scripts were thrown together, actors and directors modified them the day of the shooting and since lines were easy as well as the acting, except for action scenes they were usually done in one take. The studios loved them because made money.
> 
> That's not to say that all action adventure movies of 40's were bad. Here are some good ones with good acting, scripts, and story lines.
> *The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
> Red River
> The Sea Hawk
> Sahara
> The Thief of Bagdad*
> 
> Although TCM owns the rights to a huge number of movies, there is still a lot that they never or seldom show.  Here’s a link to a group of classic older movies that you can stream at no cost.  Included is the “The Stranger” with Orson Welles.   It’s a good suspenseful movie. "Meet John Doe is good".  The Judy Garland 1954 version of "A Star is Born" is always a favorite but I think the 1937 version included in this section is a bit better, although not in color.  They are not many action adventure movies in this group but they're some pretty good movies here.
> 30 Hollywood Classics Streaming for Free in the Public Domain
Click to expand...


I love "The Thief of Bagdad" the 1940 version and I have it on DVD (there was a silent version made in 1924 and starring Douglas Fairbanks) but if anyone who does not have it on DVD or has never seen it before and wants to watch it The Daily Motion has uploaded it, the film of course was shot in Technicolor and so as well as being a great film it also looks very beautiful.


----------



## Pogo

OK speaking of old movies, time to fess up.  Over the Christmas holiday I managed to borrow a DVD of "Gone With the Wind", a film I had never seen in a world where everybody claimed to have seen it.  80 years after it was released I finally saw it.

What a profound waste of time.  Three hours I'll never get back.  All it told me was that Clark Gable sucked at acting.  It reminded me why I don't watch films.

Next movie I saw that someone gave me, was equally bad, "Half Nelson".  Could have been a developable basis.  I listened to the directors' comments and got the definite impression they have no clue what they're doing, admitting they dropped references that nobody got, and made grand assumptions that the viewer would conclude without having to explain dangling plot ends.  What a stinker.  I must admit I was always unsure why who directed a film is always highlighted but this one made clear how it can ruin a good idea.


----------



## froggy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another very good 1940s Film Noir that I recommend. "He Walked By Night" made in 1948 and starring Richard Basehart, Jack Webb, James Cardwell and Scott Brady.
> 
> Here is the full film in excellent picture quality, the duration of the film is 1 hour and 18 minutes:
> 
> 
> He Walked by Night - Wikipedia
Click to expand...



How about this one Lucy in disguise


----------



## Picaro

Re black and white films, some were in 'color', it's just that those were probably worn out and the b&w's are the only remaining relatively undamaged copies left. Many films were dyed, especially during the Silent era, but with the Depression and the loss of markets that was too expensive a process. As an example, early film stock couldn't photo graph clouds, so if those were needed in a scene, they had to be painted in by hand. This is why I find the 'anti-colorization' whiners so funny. And, re silents, the irony is the best copies that survive of of the worst movies, the good ones having been worn out by repeated running's. Buster Keaton kept copies of his in a safe, left there for decades before somebody decided to break it open, which is why we a good selection of his stuff around, while very little is left of Mack Sennett's or Harold Lloyd's shorts.

Many of the 'classics' were really accidental hits, due to the factory line methods used to make films during the studio era, some directors being better than others, and some that are well thought of today weren't big hits in their times. Bogart's earlier movies were all made at the cheesy cheap studios as B movies; he just took off with the public for some reason. I never cared for his movies personally,  my favorite black old b&w films are *My Darling Clementine*, *Grapes Of Wrath*, both with Henry Fonda, coincidentally,  the * Thin Man* series, *The Third Man*, and some of the old war movies and some of the other westerns.

Same with records; when one goes back and looks at the Billboard charts, you see very few of those 'great oldies' near the top; some years you have to get to Number 35 or below to find one you'll recognize. I have the *Dupree's* 50th Anniversary CD, autographed, and it is better by far than the original recordings, for example. And forget having ever heard of the better European artists here in the U.S.


----------



## froggy

Inside the Nuclear Bunker Where America Preserves Its Movie History


----------



## sealybobo

So glad to be back.  I'm a changed man!


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> OK speaking of old movies, time to fess up.  Over the Christmas holiday I managed to borrow a DVD of "Gone With the Wind", a film I had never seen in a world where everybody claimed to have seen it.  80 years after it was released I finally saw it.
> 
> What a profound waste of time.  Three hours I'll never get back.  All it told me was that Clark Gable sucked at acting.  It reminded me why I don't watch films.
> 
> Next movie I saw that someone gave me, was equally bad, "Half Nelson".  Could have been a developable basis.  I listened to the directors' comments and got the definite impression they have no clue what they're doing, admitting they dropped references that nobody got, and made grand assumptions that the viewer would conclude without having to explain dangling plot ends.  What a stinker.  I must admit I was always unsure why who directed a film is always highlighted but this one made clear how it can ruin a good idea.


I have a totally different take on "Gone With the Wind".  To me it is one of greatest movies ever made.  When watching older classic movies, you have to remember that they are made for a very different audience than movies made today. GWTW is 80 years old.  The world was a very different place than it is today.  The scenes of Atlanta burning, Rhett Butler telling Scarlett he didn't give a damn, the treatment of slavery, the theme music, and the first major motion picture in technicolor were amazing at the time.  Today, Gone With the Wind is dated.  A number of movies have been made with similar themes. The characters have been satirized on TV over and over, the horrific war scenes have little impact on audiences today, and the movie is far too long for today's audiences.


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK speaking of old movies, time to fess up.  Over the Christmas holiday I managed to borrow a DVD of "Gone With the Wind", a film I had never seen in a world where everybody claimed to have seen it.  80 years after it was released I finally saw it.
> 
> What a profound waste of time.  Three hours I'll never get back.  All it told me was that Clark Gable sucked at acting.  It reminded me why I don't watch films.
> 
> Next movie I saw that someone gave me, was equally bad, "Half Nelson".  Could have been a developable basis.  I listened to the directors' comments and got the definite impression they have no clue what they're doing, admitting they dropped references that nobody got, and made grand assumptions that the viewer would conclude without having to explain dangling plot ends.  What a stinker.  I must admit I was always unsure why who directed a film is always highlighted but this one made clear how it can ruin a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a totally different take on "Gone With the Wind".  To me it is one of greatest movies ever made.  When watching older classic movies, you have to remember that they are made for a very different audience than movies made today. GWTW is 80 years old.  The world was a very different place than it is today.  The scenes of Atlanta burning, Rhett Butler telling Scarlett he didn't give a damn, the treatment of slavery, the theme music, and the first major motion picture in technicolor were amazing at the time.  Today, Gone With the Wind is dated.  A number of movies have been made with similar themes. The characters have been satirized on TV over and over, the horrific war scenes have little impact on audiences today, and the movie is far too long for today's audiences.
Click to expand...


Actually I wasn't paying attention to the technicalities, just the story itself.  In strictly that context Rhett Butler's 'famous' line just fell flat compared to the anticipation derived from its legacy.

Frankly unless a film is intrinsically and heavily based on special effects e.g. Avatar, I pay no attention to them.  I'm just interested in the story itself.  Absent temporal limitations, stories are or should be timeless, and I found this one lacking.


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK speaking of old movies, time to fess up.  Over the Christmas holiday I managed to borrow a DVD of "Gone With the Wind", a film I had never seen in a world where everybody claimed to have seen it.  80 years after it was released I finally saw it.
> 
> What a profound waste of time.  Three hours I'll never get back.  All it told me was that Clark Gable sucked at acting.  It reminded me why I don't watch films.
> 
> Next movie I saw that someone gave me, was equally bad, "Half Nelson".  Could have been a developable basis.  I listened to the directors' comments and got the definite impression they have no clue what they're doing, admitting they dropped references that nobody got, and made grand assumptions that the viewer would conclude without having to explain dangling plot ends.  What a stinker.  I must admit I was always unsure why who directed a film is always highlighted but this one made clear how it can ruin a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a totally different take on "Gone With the Wind".  To me it is one of greatest movies ever made.  When watching older classic movies, you have to remember that they are made for a very different audience than movies made today. GWTW is 80 years old.  The world was a very different place than it is today.  The scenes of Atlanta burning, Rhett Butler telling Scarlett he didn't give a damn, the treatment of slavery, the theme music, and the first major motion picture in technicolor were amazing at the time.  Today, Gone With the Wind is dated.  A number of movies have been made with similar themes. The characters have been satirized on TV over and over, the horrific war scenes have little impact on audiences today, and the movie is far too long for today's audiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I wasn't paying attention to the technicalities, just the story itself.  In strictly that context Rhett Butler's 'famous' line just fell flat compared to the anticipation derived from its legacy.
> 
> Frankly unless a film is intrinsically and heavily based on special effects e.g. Avatar, I pay no attention to them.  I'm just interested in the story itself.  Absent temporal limitations, stories are or should be timeless, and I found this one lacking.
Click to expand...

While most people see the strongest scene of the movie as the last scene between Scarlett and Rhett, I believe the best scene of the movie is the one before the intermission where Scarlet shows her  resolve to survive.


When you consider other top movies of 1939, "Ninotchka", "Goodbye Mr. Chips"," Dark Victory", and "Wizard of Oz",  "Gone With the Wind" surpasses them all, cinematography, music, acting, script, etc.


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK speaking of old movies, time to fess up.  Over the Christmas holiday I managed to borrow a DVD of "Gone With the Wind", a film I had never seen in a world where everybody claimed to have seen it.  80 years after it was released I finally saw it.
> 
> What a profound waste of time.  Three hours I'll never get back.  All it told me was that Clark Gable sucked at acting.  It reminded me why I don't watch films.
> 
> Next movie I saw that someone gave me, was equally bad, "Half Nelson".  Could have been a developable basis.  I listened to the directors' comments and got the definite impression they have no clue what they're doing, admitting they dropped references that nobody got, and made grand assumptions that the viewer would conclude without having to explain dangling plot ends.  What a stinker.  I must admit I was always unsure why who directed a film is always highlighted but this one made clear how it can ruin a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a totally different take on "Gone With the Wind".  To me it is one of greatest movies ever made.  When watching older classic movies, you have to remember that they are made for a very different audience than movies made today. GWTW is 80 years old.  The world was a very different place than it is today.  The scenes of Atlanta burning, Rhett Butler telling Scarlett he didn't give a damn, the treatment of slavery, the theme music, and the first major motion picture in technicolor were amazing at the time.  Today, Gone With the Wind is dated.  A number of movies have been made with similar themes. The characters have been satirized on TV over and over, the horrific war scenes have little impact on audiences today, and the movie is far too long for today's audiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I wasn't paying attention to the technicalities, just the story itself.  In strictly that context Rhett Butler's 'famous' line just fell flat compared to the anticipation derived from its legacy.
> 
> Frankly unless a film is intrinsically and heavily based on special effects e.g. Avatar, I pay no attention to them.  I'm just interested in the story itself.  Absent temporal limitations, stories are or should be timeless, and I found this one lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While most people see the strongest scene of the movie as the last scene between Scarlett and Rhett, I believe the best scene of the movie is the one before the intermission where Scarlet shows her  resolve to survive.
> 
> 
> When you consider other top movies of 1939, "Ninotchka", "Goodbye Mr. Chips"," Dark Victory", and "Wizard of Oz",  "Gone With the Wind" surpasses them all, cinematography, music, acting, and script.
Click to expand...


I agree that that "resolve" scene in GWTW is much more meaningful.  And it invites a historical reflection on how things were, and that's good.

I don't know most of those films of 1939, but Oz is far more interesting, for its symbolism.


----------



## Flopper

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK speaking of old movies, time to fess up.  Over the Christmas holiday I managed to borrow a DVD of "Gone With the Wind", a film I had never seen in a world where everybody claimed to have seen it.  80 years after it was released I finally saw it.
> 
> What a profound waste of time.  Three hours I'll never get back.  All it told me was that Clark Gable sucked at acting.  It reminded me why I don't watch films.
> 
> Next movie I saw that someone gave me, was equally bad, "Half Nelson".  Could have been a developable basis.  I listened to the directors' comments and got the definite impression they have no clue what they're doing, admitting they dropped references that nobody got, and made grand assumptions that the viewer would conclude without having to explain dangling plot ends.  What a stinker.  I must admit I was always unsure why who directed a film is always highlighted but this one made clear how it can ruin a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a totally different take on "Gone With the Wind".  To me it is one of greatest movies ever made.  When watching older classic movies, you have to remember that they are made for a very different audience than movies made today. GWTW is 80 years old.  The world was a very different place than it is today.  The scenes of Atlanta burning, Rhett Butler telling Scarlett he didn't give a damn, the treatment of slavery, the theme music, and the first major motion picture in technicolor were amazing at the time.  Today, Gone With the Wind is dated.  A number of movies have been made with similar themes. The characters have been satirized on TV over and over, the horrific war scenes have little impact on audiences today, and the movie is far too long for today's audiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I wasn't paying attention to the technicalities, just the story itself.  In strictly that context Rhett Butler's 'famous' line just fell flat compared to the anticipation derived from its legacy.
> 
> Frankly unless a film is intrinsically and heavily based on special effects e.g. Avatar, I pay no attention to them.  I'm just interested in the story itself.  Absent temporal limitations, stories are or should be timeless, and I found this one lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While most people see the strongest scene of the movie as the last scene between Scarlett and Rhett, I believe the best scene of the movie is the one before the intermission where Scarlet shows her  resolve to survive.
> 
> 
> When you consider other top movies of 1939, "Ninotchka", "Goodbye Mr. Chips"," Dark Victory", and "Wizard of Oz",  "Gone With the Wind" surpasses them all, cinematography, music, acting, and script.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that that "resolve" scene in GWTW is much more meaningful.  And it invites a historical reflection on how things were, and that's good.
> 
> I don't know most of those films of 1939, but Oz is far more interesting, for its symbolism.
Click to expand...

Oz is the classic that will out last "Gone With the Wind" because it is a timeless story for all ages.

GWTW was written by Margaret Mitchell in the 1930's.  The Civil War at that time was not just another war buried in the pages of history books like the revolutionary war. It was very real to people who had parents and grandparents who died at Gettysburg, were imprisoned at Andersonville, and lived in slavery.  GWTW was the first major motion picture to tell the story of the Civil War through the eyes of White Southerns who suffers from the war.

1939 was great year for classic movies, not just Oz and GWTW.  Every time I see the the classic, "Goodbye Mr Chips" with Robert Donat and Greer Garson, it brings a tear to my eye.  And how could anyone not be moved by James Stewart, the idealistic freshman member of congress in "Mr Smith goes to Washington", laboring into the 24th hour of a one-man *filibuster, d*istraught, but vowing to continue his fight against an entrenched political establishment, as he collapses before congress in exhaustion.


----------



## Muhammed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.


I just watched The Snake Pit (1948) on the MGM channel last night.

Sometimes I really like watching those old films.


----------



## Pogo

Flopper said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK speaking of old movies, time to fess up.  Over the Christmas holiday I managed to borrow a DVD of "Gone With the Wind", a film I had never seen in a world where everybody claimed to have seen it.  80 years after it was released I finally saw it.
> 
> What a profound waste of time.  Three hours I'll never get back.  All it told me was that Clark Gable sucked at acting.  It reminded me why I don't watch films.
> 
> Next movie I saw that someone gave me, was equally bad, "Half Nelson".  Could have been a developable basis.  I listened to the directors' comments and got the definite impression they have no clue what they're doing, admitting they dropped references that nobody got, and made grand assumptions that the viewer would conclude without having to explain dangling plot ends.  What a stinker.  I must admit I was always unsure why who directed a film is always highlighted but this one made clear how it can ruin a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a totally different take on "Gone With the Wind".  To me it is one of greatest movies ever made.  When watching older classic movies, you have to remember that they are made for a very different audience than movies made today. GWTW is 80 years old.  The world was a very different place than it is today.  The scenes of Atlanta burning, Rhett Butler telling Scarlett he didn't give a damn, the treatment of slavery, the theme music, and the first major motion picture in technicolor were amazing at the time.  Today, Gone With the Wind is dated.  A number of movies have been made with similar themes. The characters have been satirized on TV over and over, the horrific war scenes have little impact on audiences today, and the movie is far too long for today's audiences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually I wasn't paying attention to the technicalities, just the story itself.  In strictly that context Rhett Butler's 'famous' line just fell flat compared to the anticipation derived from its legacy.
> 
> Frankly unless a film is intrinsically and heavily based on special effects e.g. Avatar, I pay no attention to them.  I'm just interested in the story itself.  Absent temporal limitations, stories are or should be timeless, and I found this one lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While most people see the strongest scene of the movie as the last scene between Scarlett and Rhett, I believe the best scene of the movie is the one before the intermission where Scarlet shows her  resolve to survive.
> 
> 
> When you consider other top movies of 1939, "Ninotchka", "Goodbye Mr. Chips"," Dark Victory", and "Wizard of Oz",  "Gone With the Wind" surpasses them all, cinematography, music, acting, and script.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that that "resolve" scene in GWTW is much more meaningful.  And it invites a historical reflection on how things were, and that's good.
> 
> I don't know most of those films of 1939, but Oz is far more interesting, for its symbolism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oz is the classic that will out last "Gone With the Wind" because it is a timeless story for all ages.
> 
> GWTW was written by Margaret Mitchell in the 1930's.  The Civil War at that time was not just another war buried in the pages of history books like the revolutionary war. It was very real to people who had parents and grandparents who died at Gettysburg, were imprisoned at Andersonville, and lived in slavery.  GWTW was the first major motion picture to tell the story of the Civil War through the eyes of White Southerns who suffers from the war.
> 
> 1939 was great year for classic movies, not just Oz and GWTW.  Every time I see the the classic, "Goodbye Mr Chips" with Robert Donat and Greer Garson, it brings a tear to my eye.  And how could anyone not be moved by James Stewart, the idealistic freshman member of congress in "Mr Smith goes to Washington", laboring into the 24th hour of a one-man *filibuster, d*istraught, but vowing to continue his fight against an entrenched political establishment, as he collapses before congress in exhaustion.
Click to expand...


The Civil War itself was very real, the fiction of Mitchell and in the bigger picture the Lost Cause Cult, was not.  Nor did GWTW take on the War directly, i.e.while it was a film certainly about the South and its social circles, it wasn't really about the _War_. Oz on the other hand was a very real allegory of another important societal shift of the turn of the century, the Progressive Era and the Gold/Silver philosophical schism.  

It could be said that both invite the viewer to further study their respective historical backgrounds but Oz much more so.  GWTW is more a personal story.  Personal stories have their place, but as such I found it wanting.


----------



## 22lcidw

Pogo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a totally different take on "Gone With the Wind".  To me it is one of greatest movies ever made.  When watching older classic movies, you have to remember that they are made for a very different audience than movies made today. GWTW is 80 years old.  The world was a very different place than it is today.  The scenes of Atlanta burning, Rhett Butler telling Scarlett he didn't give a damn, the treatment of slavery, the theme music, and the first major motion picture in technicolor were amazing at the time.  Today, Gone With the Wind is dated.  A number of movies have been made with similar themes. The characters have been satirized on TV over and over, the horrific war scenes have little impact on audiences today, and the movie is far too long for today's audiences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I wasn't paying attention to the technicalities, just the story itself.  In strictly that context Rhett Butler's 'famous' line just fell flat compared to the anticipation derived from its legacy.
> 
> Frankly unless a film is intrinsically and heavily based on special effects e.g. Avatar, I pay no attention to them.  I'm just interested in the story itself.  Absent temporal limitations, stories are or should be timeless, and I found this one lacking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While most people see the strongest scene of the movie as the last scene between Scarlett and Rhett, I believe the best scene of the movie is the one before the intermission where Scarlet shows her  resolve to survive.
> 
> 
> When you consider other top movies of 1939, "Ninotchka", "Goodbye Mr. Chips"," Dark Victory", and "Wizard of Oz",  "Gone With the Wind" surpasses them all, cinematography, music, acting, and script.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that that "resolve" scene in GWTW is much more meaningful.  And it invites a historical reflection on how things were, and that's good.
> 
> I don't know most of those films of 1939, but Oz is far more interesting, for its symbolism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oz is the classic that will out last "Gone With the Wind" because it is a timeless story for all ages.
> 
> GWTW was written by Margaret Mitchell in the 1930's.  The Civil War at that time was not just another war buried in the pages of history books like the revolutionary war. It was very real to people who had parents and grandparents who died at Gettysburg, were imprisoned at Andersonville, and lived in slavery.  GWTW was the first major motion picture to tell the story of the Civil War through the eyes of White Southerns who suffers from the war.
> 
> 1939 was great year for classic movies, not just Oz and GWTW.  Every time I see the the classic, "Goodbye Mr Chips" with Robert Donat and Greer Garson, it brings a tear to my eye.  And how could anyone not be moved by James Stewart, the idealistic freshman member of congress in "Mr Smith goes to Washington", laboring into the 24th hour of a one-man *filibuster, d*istraught, but vowing to continue his fight against an entrenched political establishment, as he collapses before congress in exhaustion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Civil War itself was very real, the fiction of Mitchell and in the bigger picture the Lost Cause Cult, was not.  Nor did GWTW take on the War directly, i.e.while it was a film certainly about the South and its social circles, it wasn't really about the _War_. Oz on the other hand was a very real allegory of another important societal shift of the turn of the century, the Progressive Era and the Gold/Silver philosophical schism.
> 
> It could be said that both invite the viewer to further study their respective historical backgrounds but Oz much more so.  GWTW is more a personal story.  Personal stories have their place, but as such I found it wanting.
Click to expand...

Movies that are part musicals in that era was not complicated. The Depression was not fun for people. On the eve of a World War Oz was one of the fitting end musicals for that time. Other musicals were made of course. During the War and until Kennedy there were many of them but at reducing numbers. From then on they have been produced in small amounts up till now.


----------



## Flopper

Muhammed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched The Snake Pit (1948) on the MGM channel last night.
> 
> Sometimes I really like watching those old films.
Click to expand...

In it's day, that was a pretty terrifying movie.


----------



## Flopper

22lcidw said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I wasn't paying attention to the technicalities, just the story itself.  In strictly that context Rhett Butler's 'famous' line just fell flat compared to the anticipation derived from its legacy.
> 
> Frankly unless a film is intrinsically and heavily based on special effects e.g. Avatar, I pay no attention to them.  I'm just interested in the story itself.  Absent temporal limitations, stories are or should be timeless, and I found this one lacking.
> 
> 
> 
> While most people see the strongest scene of the movie as the last scene between Scarlett and Rhett, I believe the best scene of the movie is the one before the intermission where Scarlet shows her  resolve to survive.
> 
> 
> When you consider other top movies of 1939, "Ninotchka", "Goodbye Mr. Chips"," Dark Victory", and "Wizard of Oz",  "Gone With the Wind" surpasses them all, cinematography, music, acting, and script.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that that "resolve" scene in GWTW is much more meaningful.  And it invites a historical reflection on how things were, and that's good.
> 
> I don't know most of those films of 1939, but Oz is far more interesting, for its symbolism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oz is the classic that will out last "Gone With the Wind" because it is a timeless story for all ages.
> 
> GWTW was written by Margaret Mitchell in the 1930's.  The Civil War at that time was not just another war buried in the pages of history books like the revolutionary war. It was very real to people who had parents and grandparents who died at Gettysburg, were imprisoned at Andersonville, and lived in slavery.  GWTW was the first major motion picture to tell the story of the Civil War through the eyes of White Southerns who suffers from the war.
> 
> 1939 was great year for classic movies, not just Oz and GWTW.  Every time I see the the classic, "Goodbye Mr Chips" with Robert Donat and Greer Garson, it brings a tear to my eye.  And how could anyone not be moved by James Stewart, the idealistic freshman member of congress in "Mr Smith goes to Washington", laboring into the 24th hour of a one-man *filibuster, d*istraught, but vowing to continue his fight against an entrenched political establishment, as he collapses before congress in exhaustion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Civil War itself was very real, the fiction of Mitchell and in the bigger picture the Lost Cause Cult, was not.  Nor did GWTW take on the War directly, i.e.while it was a film certainly about the South and its social circles, it wasn't really about the _War_. Oz on the other hand was a very real allegory of another important societal shift of the turn of the century, the Progressive Era and the Gold/Silver philosophical schism.
> 
> It could be said that both invite the viewer to further study their respective historical backgrounds but Oz much more so.  GWTW is more a personal story.  Personal stories have their place, but as such I found it wanting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Movies that are part musicals in that era was not complicated. The Depression was not fun for people. On the eve of a World War Oz was one of the fitting end musicals for that time. Other musicals were made of course. During the War and until Kennedy there were many of them but at reducing numbers. From then on they have been produced in small amounts up till now.
Click to expand...

Strange as it may seem, Americans love of musicals such as Oz, Oklahoma, Sound of Music, West Side Story, etc has not been shared by Hollywood. The reason being the cost of production and limited number of proven winners on Broadway.  Because of the risks and costs of big musicals, investors want movies with smaller budgets which is why they want proof of success on stage.  However, even great success on Broadway does not always guarantee success on the screen.  CATs, which was a huge success and money maker on Broadway for 18 years, failed miserable at the Box Office.   It took ten years for Oz to turn a profit. A Chorus Line, a great Broadway musical failed miserably at box office; $27M budget, $4.8M domestic gross.


What investors really love is a movie like "Paranormal Normal Activity" with a budget of $450,000 and box office of $89 million, over a 10,000% return on investment.

As the cost of making movie musicals rose rapidly in the 60's and with the encroachment of TV, MGM the king of the big musicals slipped away due to lack of investment.


----------



## 22lcidw

Flopper said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> While most people see the strongest scene of the movie as the last scene between Scarlett and Rhett, I believe the best scene of the movie is the one before the intermission where Scarlet shows her  resolve to survive.
> 
> 
> When you consider other top movies of 1939, "Ninotchka", "Goodbye Mr. Chips"," Dark Victory", and "Wizard of Oz",  "Gone With the Wind" surpasses them all, cinematography, music, acting, and script.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that that "resolve" scene in GWTW is much more meaningful.  And it invites a historical reflection on how things were, and that's good.
> 
> I don't know most of those films of 1939, but Oz is far more interesting, for its symbolism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oz is the classic that will out last "Gone With the Wind" because it is a timeless story for all ages.
> 
> GWTW was written by Margaret Mitchell in the 1930's.  The Civil War at that time was not just another war buried in the pages of history books like the revolutionary war. It was very real to people who had parents and grandparents who died at Gettysburg, were imprisoned at Andersonville, and lived in slavery.  GWTW was the first major motion picture to tell the story of the Civil War through the eyes of White Southerns who suffers from the war.
> 
> 1939 was great year for classic movies, not just Oz and GWTW.  Every time I see the the classic, "Goodbye Mr Chips" with Robert Donat and Greer Garson, it brings a tear to my eye.  And how could anyone not be moved by James Stewart, the idealistic freshman member of congress in "Mr Smith goes to Washington", laboring into the 24th hour of a one-man *filibuster, d*istraught, but vowing to continue his fight against an entrenched political establishment, as he collapses before congress in exhaustion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Civil War itself was very real, the fiction of Mitchell and in the bigger picture the Lost Cause Cult, was not.  Nor did GWTW take on the War directly, i.e.while it was a film certainly about the South and its social circles, it wasn't really about the _War_. Oz on the other hand was a very real allegory of another important societal shift of the turn of the century, the Progressive Era and the Gold/Silver philosophical schism.
> 
> It could be said that both invite the viewer to further study their respective historical backgrounds but Oz much more so.  GWTW is more a personal story.  Personal stories have their place, but as such I found it wanting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Movies that are part musicals in that era was not complicated. The Depression was not fun for people. On the eve of a World War Oz was one of the fitting end musicals for that time. Other musicals were made of course. During the War and until Kennedy there were many of them but at reducing numbers. From then on they have been produced in small amounts up till now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Strange as it may seem, Americans love of musicals such as Oz, Oklahoma, Sound of Music, West Side Story, etc has not been shared by Hollywood. The reason being the cost of production and limited number of proven winners on Broadway.  Because of the risks and costs of big musicals, investors want movies with smaller budgets which is why they want proof of success on stage.  However, even great success on Broadway does not always guarantee success on the screen.  CATs, which was a huge success and money maker on Broadway for 18 years, failed miserable at the Box Office.   It took ten years for Oz to turn a profit. A Chorus Line, a great Broadway musical failed miserably at box office; $27M budget, $4.8M domestic gross.
> 
> 
> What investors really love is a movie like "Paranormal Normal Activity" with a budget of $450,000 and box office of $89 million, over a 10,000% return on investment.
> 
> As the cost of making movie musicals rose rapidly in the 60's and with the encroachment of TV, MGM the king of the big musicals slipped away due to lack of investment.
Click to expand...

That is understandable.


----------



## Picaro

Musicals suck, and 'rock opera' musicals are pure garbage, even worse than 'Broadway'. One of the finest signers around, Jackie Evancho, has a fetish for that horrible genre that I do not get at all. Very few songs worth hearing. I do like a very few, but I could live without them in favor of others. Even Sarah Brightman moved on to crossover several decades ago.


----------



## Flopper

Picaro said:


> Musicals suck, and 'rock opera' musicals are pure garbage, even worse than 'Broadway'. One of the finest signers around, Jackie Evancho, has a fetish for that horrible genre that I do not get at all. Very few songs worth hearing. I do like a very few, but I could live without them in favor of others. Even Sarah Brightman moved on to crossover several decades ago.


As a kid, I hated musical.  They seem so silly.  People walking down a street and suddenly bursting into song and dance. My tastes changed as I grew older.


----------



## Kilroy2

I would agree that if you like a film you can watch it over and over

it doesn't get old if you get a good feeling after watch it or it elicits a strong emotion from the viewer

it really is a personal thing. 

people tell me about a movie and how good it was and after watching it I really want give them a open hand to the forehead for wasting my time on such an obvious bad movie

Doh


----------



## Flopper

Kilroy2 said:


> I would agree that if you like a film you can watch it over and over
> 
> it doesn't get old if you get a good feeling after watch it or it elicits a strong emotion from the viewer
> 
> it really is a personal thing.
> 
> people tell me about a movie and how good it was and after watching it I really want give them a open hand to the forehead for wasting my time on such an obvious bad movie
> 
> Doh


The trick is to select movies based on genres you like, plots you like, and actors you like.   When someone recommends a movie to me, the first thing I do is watch the trailer because it tells me a bit about all three criteria.   I don't like movies where evil triumphs over good so it doesn't matter how good the acting, script, music, direction, or cinematography.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome...
> 
> I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeremy Brett and Basil Rathbone are IMHO, the best Sherlock Homes.  *
Click to expand...

There is no good Sherlock homes. I just erased one I taped off amc. It was so boring. All that talk and so slow.

But if there is a best peter sellers was the best. He played Sherlock homes too right?

Even my man Robert Downey jr couldn’t make it good. And I love the premise. I don’t know why this franchise sucks in my mind. Too slow and too much talky nonsense uninteresting. No action. Blah


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that if you like a film you can watch it over and over
> 
> it doesn't get old if you get a good feeling after watch it or it elicits a strong emotion from the viewer
> 
> it really is a personal thing.
> 
> people tell me about a movie and how good it was and after watching it I really want give them a open hand to the forehead for wasting my time on such an obvious bad movie
> 
> Doh
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to select movies based on genres you like, plots you like, and actors you like.   When someone recommends a movie to me, the first thing I do is watch the trailer because it tells me a bit about all three criteria.   I don't like movies where evil triumphs over good so it doesn't matter how good the acting, script, music, direction, or cinematography.
Click to expand...


But that’s the thing. A good detective who done it sounds good to me. But for some reason they don’t hook me and I lose interest. Don’t know the point. Get to the point. 

I love Robert Downey jr but couldn’t watch his homes all the way thru.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome...
> 
> I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeremy Brett and Basil Rathbone are IMHO, the best Sherlock Homes.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no good Sherlock homes. I just erased one I taped off amc. It was so boring. All that talk and so slow.
> 
> But if there is a best peter sellers was the best. He played Sherlock homes too right?
> 
> Even my man Robert Downey jr couldn’t make it good. And I love the premise. I don’t know why this franchise sucks in my mind. Too slow and too much talky nonsense uninteresting. No action. Blah
Click to expand...


It's because _you_ have the attention span of a chipmunk on crack. If every frame of a film doesn't have screaming, car chases, and explosions you lose interest. Stick to the ADD category of 'arts,' spaz. 

Do you have nightmares about being forced to read an actual BOOK, chipmunk?


----------



## lg325

Enjoy the Noir films .Raymond Burr plays the villan better then anyone.  Fred Mac Murry and Kim Novak In Push Over Have about the most steamy scene I've scene on film .


----------



## Shawnee_b

I watch lots of films. Old and new. 

I also very much enjoy foreign films, not really caring what is the language, sometimes english subs, or just figure it out. Here's a couple below. 

Take for instance "the girl with the dragon tattoo, girl who kicked the hornets nest and a 3rd" Originally Swedish I believe? Read the books first, then the foreign, then saw the US remakes, OK but not the same.

Another I watched in Spanish but also in English was "Motorcycle diaries" 

 The dramatization of a motorcycle road trip Che Guevara went on in his youth that showed him his life's calling.

 EN
*Director:*
Walter Salles
*Writers:*
Ernesto 'Che' Guevara (book) (as Ernesto Guevara), Alberto Granado (book) | 1 more credit »
*Stars:*
Gael García Bernal, Rodrigo De la Serna, Mía Maestro | See full cast & crew »









						The Motorcycle Diaries (2004) - IMDb
					

The Motorcycle Diaries: Directed by Walter Salles. With Gael García Bernal, Rodrigo de la Serna, Mía Maestro, Mercedes Morán. The dramatization of a motorcycle road trip Che Guevara went on in his youth that showed him his life's calling.




					www.imdb.com
				







Now this one, Jacques Mesrine, 2 parts, French. 


The story of the notorious French gangster Jacques Mesrine, with the focus on his life before the early 1970s and the events that led to him being declared Public Enemy No. 1 in France.
 EN
*Director:*
Jean-François Richet
*Writers:*
Jacques Mesrine (book), Abdel Raouf Dafri (scenario) | 2 more credits »
*Stars:*
Vincent Cassel, Cécile de France, Gérard Depardieu | See full cast & crew »









						Mesrine: Killer Instinct (2008) - IMDb
					

Mesrine: Killer Instinct: Directed by Jean-François Richet. With Vincent Cassel, Cécile de France, Gérard Depardieu, Gilles Lellouche. The story of the notorious French gangster Jacques Mesrine, with the focus on his life before the early 1970s and the events that led to him being declared...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lg325 said:


> Enjoy the Noir films .Raymond Burr plays the villan better then anyone.  Fred Mac Murry and Kim Novak In Push Over Have about the most steamy scene I've scene on film .


Ah yeah you just beat these old classics.


----------



## Unkotare

LA RAM FAN said:


> lg325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the Noir films .Raymond Burr plays the villan better then anyone.  Fred Mac Murry and Kim Novak In Push Over Have about the most steamy scene I've scene on film .
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah you just beat these old classics.
Click to expand...


Like Rain Man?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome...
> 
> I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeremy Brett and Basil Rathbone are IMHO, the best Sherlock Homes.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no good Sherlock homes. I just erased one I taped off amc. It was so boring. All that talk and so slow.
> 
> But if there is a best peter sellers was the best. He played Sherlock homes too right?
> 
> Even my man Robert Downey jr couldn’t make it good. And I love the premise. I don’t know why this franchise sucks in my mind. Too slow and too much talky nonsense uninteresting. No action. Blah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's because _you_ have the attention span of a chipmunk on crack. If every frame of a film doesn't have screaming, car chases, and explosions you lose interest. Stick to the ADD category of 'arts,' spaz.
> 
> Do you have nightmares about being forced to read an actual BOOK, chipmunk?
Click to expand...

Sherlock Holmes would be a much bigger franchise if there wasn’t some truth to what I’m saying.

I feel the same way about old Godzilla movie. I was a kid I should have loved Godzilla movie but most of the movie is just bad acting. Another blown franchise.

You probably watch shows on lifetime


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch old films far more than newer films.  Among my favorites are Little Foxes, Quo Vadis, Ride Lonesome...
> 
> I've seen some of the Rathbone/Bruce Sherlock Holmes stuff.  I'd read the books first, which sometimes ruins the film version, in this case, it did.   That said, since this is the TV forum, there's that 1980's series...it seems to me that  Jeremy Brett was a very good Sherlock Holmes.
> 
> 
> 
> *Jeremy Brett and Basil Rathbone are IMHO, the best Sherlock Homes.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no good Sherlock homes. I just erased one I taped off amc. It was so boring. All that talk and so slow.
> 
> But if there is a best peter sellers was the best. He played Sherlock homes too right?
> 
> Even my man Robert Downey jr couldn’t make it good. And I love the premise. I don’t know why this franchise sucks in my mind. Too slow and too much talky nonsense uninteresting. No action. Blah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's because _you_ have the attention span of a chipmunk on crack. If every frame of a film doesn't have screaming, car chases, and explosions you lose interest. Stick to the ADD category of 'arts,' spaz.
> 
> Do you have nightmares about being forced to read an actual BOOK, chipmunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sherlock Holmes would be a much bigger franchise if there wasn’t some truth to what I’m saying.
> ...
Click to expand...


Ugh...talky people hurt bobo head...no boom boom pow pow no understand...need more flashy light loud noisy!


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> ...I feel the same way about old Godzilla movie. ...



Good example. You probably have no idea what that movie was about.


----------



## Michelle420

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.



The video you posted says video unavailable at least to me from what I see.  I went through a phase of watching turner classics and old films I love them. But lately, I have moved to 70's and 80's tv sitcoms just because I wanted a change. But yeah classic films are awesome.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I feel the same way about old Godzilla movie. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good example. You probably have no idea what that movie was about.
Click to expand...

The hounds of Baskerville. The opening scene was of back when the lord murdered the inn keepers daughter because she ran. Ridiculous. Why didn’t he just rape her like he originally planned? Instead the queer stabbed her. That’s when something growling showed up and killed the murderering lord.

Cut to some guy tellin Watson and Sherlock this story. Even Watson told the guy to get to the point.

I wasn’t interested enough to even fast forward to the end.

i know. It’s like scooby do. In the end it’s going to be like clue. That game was meah too. Who done it? Who cares.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I feel the same way about old Godzilla movie. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good example. You probably have no idea what that movie was about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The hounds of Baskerville. The opening scene was of back when the lord murdered the inn keepers daughter because she ran. Ridiculous. Why didn’t he just rape her like he originally planned? Instead the queer stabbed her. That’s when something growling showed up and killed the murderering lord.
> 
> Cut to some guy tellin Watson and Sherlock this story. Even Watson told the guy to get to the point.
> 
> I wasn’t interested enough to even fast forward to the end.
> 
> i know. It’s like scooby do. In the end it’s going to be like clue. That game was meah too. Who done it? Who cares.
Click to expand...



Go play with a ball of yarn, brainless.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree that if you like a film you can watch it over and over
> 
> it doesn't get old if you get a good feeling after watch it or it elicits a strong emotion from the viewer
> 
> it really is a personal thing.
> 
> people tell me about a movie and how good it was and after watching it I really want give them a open hand to the forehead for wasting my time on such an obvious bad movie
> 
> Doh
> 
> 
> 
> The trick is to select movies based on genres you like, plots you like, and actors you like.   When someone recommends a movie to me, the first thing I do is watch the trailer because it tells me a bit about all three criteria.   I don't like movies where evil triumphs over good so it doesn't matter how good the acting, script, music, direction, or cinematography.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that’s the thing. A good detective who done it sounds good to me. But for some reason they don’t hook me and I lose interest. Don’t know the point. Get to the point.
> 
> I love Robert Downey jr but couldn’t watch his homes all the way thru.
Click to expand...

People have different taste.  I told my daughter to be sure and see Citizen Kane.  She saw it and hated it. She likes modern situation comedies and I don't.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Flopper

drifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people specifically watch more old films? I love them myself.
> 
> I've decided to choose two, one a perhaps little known, but wonderful British murder/mystery film from 1952 "Mr. Denning Drives North". It's okay the link doesn't give any of plot away:
> 
> Mr. Denning Drives North - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 27 minutes:
> 
> 
> Then as I love Basil Rathbone and Nigel Bruce, as Sherlock Holmes and Doctor Watson. I think "Sherlock Holmes and The House of Fear" from 1945 is excellent and very atmospheric.
> 
> Here's the full film, 1 hour 9 minutes:
> 
> 
> If you watch these films, hopefully you'll like them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video you posted says video unavailable at least to me from what I see.  I went through a phase of watching turner classics and old films I love them. But lately, I have moved to 70's and 80's tv sitcoms just because I wanted a change. But yeah classic films are awesome.
Click to expand...

Try Googling free movies prior to 1940
If you really want to find free movies on the internet you certainly can but my experience is that it is time consuming and often you end up watching a poor copy with pieces missing.  However, occasional you do find top quality free movies.  The copywrite for many movies prior to the 1950 are expired and can be shown without copywrite infringements.  You can find some on Youtube.

The Uninvited (1944).  This is one the first high quality ghost movies.  There is nothing new in the move; that is many of the ideas and scenes have been redone dozens of times.  But it's fun to see the original. The theme music, "Stella by Starlight" is excellent. 
Trailer

Part 1

Part 2


Here's another one, "The Enemy Below" (1957), probably one of the better submarine movies made.  It starts Robert Mitchum and  Curt Jürgens  as  a US destroyer captain and a German submarine captain playing a cat and mouse game in the Atlantic in WWII.   As one critic described it,  "More than 60 years, it still stands as one of the most thoughtful and humane war films ever made."   Worth watching, even if you aren't a big fan of war movies.

The Enemy Below Theatrical Movie Trailer (1957) Trailer
The Enemy Below 1957 Movie


----------



## Flopper

I've been looking for a free copy of Hobson's Choice 1954, a really funny movie. Rotten Tomatoes gave it 92.


----------



## Mindful

The Searchers does it for me. Never fails.

And the brilliant cinematography. In the days long before CGI.

The character acting too.


----------



## Flopper

Mindful said:


> The Searchers does it for me. Never fails.
> 
> And the brilliant cinematography. In the days long before CGI.
> 
> The character acting too.


I think John Ford's best movies are "The Searchers" and "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance".


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Yes, the blindman, one of the funnest scenes in the movie.
> 
> http://pmd.cdn.turner.com/tcm/big/t...nstein_atemporarycompanion_FC_640x360_800.mp4


I’m watching the producers. Did you like it?


----------



## Resnic

A whole lot of people love and watch old movies.

You don't need much more proof than going to the forums on bluray.com


----------



## Flopper

Lucy Hamilton said:


> For some reason, this TV Forum seems to not get much activity, why I'm not sure.


I believe most of the people on USMB are primarily interested in the Pollical forum where they can state their opinion to hundreds of others who have  no interest other than to state their own opposing opinions usually ending up a shouting match and accomplishing absolutely nothing.  I guess people drift over here when they are tired of the nonsense.


----------



## Mindful

Flopper said:


> I believe most of the people on USMB are primarily interested in the Pollical forum where they can state their opinion to hundreds of others who have  no interest other than to state their own opposing opinions usually ending up a shouting match and accomplishing absolutely nothing.  I guess people drift over here when they are tired of the nonsense.



People seem to have a basic human need to hurl expletives.

I for one would love to discuss TV shows.


----------



## Flopper

Montrovant said:


> I generally don't like watching black and white.
> 
> Beyond that, a lot of old movies will have language and/or themes which are simply dated.  They don't resonate with someone who wasn't an adult, or even alive, when they were made.
> 
> I'm sure that younger people feel the same way about some of the movies I enjoy from my youth.


Depending on whether you're a film buff which I am.  I like moves made in the thirties and even some silent moves which certainly are before my time.  The Forty's are my favorite era because of WWII but I love movies from eras.  

B&W is a great medium for some movies.  It cast a mood that you can't get with color such as in  Citizen Cane The Third Man, To Kill a Mocking Bird, Paper Moon, The Last Picture Show, 12 Angry Men, or Shindler's List .   

However it would hard to imagine moves like Sound of Music, Days of Heavens, The Leopard, Doctor Zhivago, The Red Shoes, The Godfather, Tree of LIfe, or The Mood of Love not being in color.


----------



## Flopper

Mindful said:


> People seem to have a basic human need to hurl expletives.
> 
> I for one would love to discuss TV shows.


Well this is the forum.

And the need to express their opinions.  I imagine that USMB is loaded with people whose wives refuse to listen to them, whose coworkers dodge them and talk show hosts say God it's him again.   USMB provides these people with a means to spread their ideas, and rant and rave to their hearts content.   So I guess it does serve some usefully purpose.


----------



## Flopper

Tilly said:


> I think one of the very best ooooooollllldddddd films is 'Kind Hearts & Coronets'.
> View attachment 63378


Coronets was a fun movie but most notable was Alex Guinness playing 8 roles.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> I’m watching the producers. Did you like it?


Which version, the 2005 movie are the 1967 movie.  Both are really good.

I thing Dick Shawn in 1967 version playing the role of Hitler and the Spring Time for Hitler was hilarious.


----------



## sealybobo

Flopper said:


> Which version, the 2005 movie are the 1967 movie.  Both are really good.
> 
> I thing Dick Shawn in 1967 version playing the role of Hitler and the Spring Time for Hitler was hilarious.


67.  I need to see the newer one next.  Didn't love the 67 one.  When I was a kid I HATED Gene Wilder and couldn't understand why they put such an ugly man as the lead character.  Today I appreciate him but still wonder that same question.


----------



## Flopper

sealybobo said:


> 67.  I need to see the newer one next.  Didn't love the 67 one.  When I was a kid I HATED Gene Wilder and couldn't understand why they put such an ugly man as the lead character.  Today I appreciate him but still wonder that same question.


I thing both were excellent.  Mel Brooks wrote the 67 version and produced 05 version


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

I would probably watch a classic over a Marvel movie; but I'm pretty behind on both any more.


----------



## Flopper

TheGreatGatsby said:


> I would probably watch a classic over a Marvel movie; but I'm pretty behind on both any more.


Like many action adventure movies today, the acting, the screen play, and character development is secondary to the CGI.   I prefer movies with characters and situations the audience can identify, in short good acting, directions, a good screen play with well developed characters. So many movies and series today are mindless romps thru adolescent or people blowing up stuff apparently intended for teens and young adults.


----------

